#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-14
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ping
<nigelb> duanedesign: hey, ping
<nigelb> duanedesign: Did I tell you about the project lightning talk at UDW? Wanna talk about clicompanion for 5 mins?
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<duanedesign> nigelb: when is UDW?
<nigelb> duanedesign: feb 28 to 4th
<AlanBell> morning all
<nigelb> Mornign AlanBell
<nigelb> I played around with gcal over python-gdata this past weekend.
<nigelb> I conclude that I hate xml :-P
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: morning
<nigelb> dholbach: I hacked something together for you for the patch pilot cal.  Will email tonight
<dholbach> great - thanks a lot nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: ah, I just realized you need to invite people to the event.  Will add that in.
<kim0> Morning folks o/
<dholbach> hey kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: hey :)
<nigelb> Morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning :)
<nigelb> Hey ara
<kim0> ara: morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: morning
<czajkowski> hey hey kim0
<czajkowski> how are you doing ~?
<kim0> czajkowski: enjoying a better Egypt :)
<czajkowski> excellent good to hear
<czajkowski> no more fighting goig on over there?
<kim0> czajkowski: nope .. the guy stepped down .. everything is cool now
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> excellent
<kim0> \o/
<kim0> Any LP guru around? I'm pushing code to "https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate-Instance" which is a branch from "https://code.launchpad.net/~abd4lla/+junk/ec2-ebs-migrate" However I am not getting "propose for merging" link, any idea why ?
<czajkowski> kim0: ask in #launchpad
<czajkowski> they are the nicest friendlies admins!
<czajkowski> kim0: I usually poke mrevell and he tells me who to ask
<kim0> hehee
<kim0> ok trying
<nigelb> kim0: because its in junk (I think)
<daker> +1
<nigelb> generally you get to merge onto a project, not on your +junk
<kim0> hmm .. might be
<kim0> ok, I'll try to get it upgraded
<kim0> nigelb: thanks
<nigelb> np :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> kim0, if anyone answers to "ubuntucloud: #Ubuntu Developer Week description, mark your calendar. Want to contrib a talk? ping me http://bit.ly/hf7TTT" - can you tell me that the only people we still look for is for lightning talks about their projects?
<dholbach> kim0, and thanks for helping out recruiting :)
<kim0> dholbach: yeah I did notice and was planning on that, or sharing my session
<dholbach> cool
<akgraner> jcastro isn't gnome having some kinda day tomorrow?
<akgraner> and if you know what I am talking about do  you have a link for it - I know I saw something about it but now I can't find it and I wanted to mention it today :-(  bookmarking fail
<czajkowski> akgraner: howdy doody
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey!
<czajkowski> akgraner: #hows #you #these #days :)
<jussi> akgraner: picture ;)
<akgraner> loved the pics you posted :-)  you look happy happy
<akgraner> good
<czajkowski> akgraner: thanks, got rather spoilt this weekend/today
<czajkowski> I spent this morning looking very red faced at my laptop when they arrived
<akgraner> :-)  yay!
<akgraner> there is nothing wrong be being a little spoiled
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> this is rather new :)
<akgraner> not like sour milk spoiled though more like queen for a day spoiled
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> getting flowers to work was very unexpected after the weekend tbh. so I was rather shocked
<akgraner> awww enjoy it...
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> yummy  choccies :D
<czajkowski> all white chocolate :D
<akgraner> that's great!
<akgraner> I know you are happy..
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: can you confirm this pls? https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/718794
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 718794 in summit "Sponsorship field character limit needs to be increased" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> jcastro: cjohnston is driving atm
<czajkowski> I think...
<jcastro> ah
<czajkowski> good idea though
<czajkowski> I end up having no puncutuation and abrivating words
<Pendulum> and rewriting many, many, many times
<czajkowski> I am swiftly losing patience having to deal with someone who seems to think I am their personal pa
<czajkowski> he's going to get such a swift kick up the arse
<Pendulum> oh dear
<Pici> :O
<czajkowski> 23 mails from him so far since saturday
<czajkowski> >:(
<Pendulum> czajkowski: wtf??? does he not understand the concept of weekend?
<Pendulum> is this the same guy as who made you do work on your day off?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: nope different group
<czajkowski> he's a bit special and I'm tire dof being nice, so he;s going to get such an almighty ear ful
<jcastro> Technovi1ing: forum destructions/revival is today right?
<maco> yes
<dpm> dholbach, https://loco.ubuntu.com/ gives me an "untrusted connection" page. Just pointing it out in case it's not a known issue
<maco> jcastro: no wait im failing to read planet ubuntu properly. looks like his blog post was on the 10th...
<maco> jcastro: no wait go back. he just posted on the 10th without saying a date -_-  .... yes today
<czajkowski> dpm: ahhh
<jcastro> maco: wait, it say 0900 UTC
<jcastro> so it's already happened?
<maco> guess so
<jono> kim0, about ready?
<maco> um... why are colin pruitt's blog's permalinks on planet all pointing back at planet?
<kim0> jono: yep
<jono> kim0, I will be ready in a min
<popey> maco: known bug with wordpress.com hosted blogs
<maco> oh
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> dpm: are you still getting an error on loco.u.c?
<dpm> mhall119, ah it looks fine now :)
<mhall119> dpm: I've got the error now
<mhall119> wrong host name in the ssl cert
<dpm> mhall119, ah, I might have accepted the exception in FF? In any case, opening it in chromium did not give me any error
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> maybe ff and chomium share cert data
<mhall119> are you using https or http?
<Technovi1ing> jcastro: should be finished, have not heard from IS though
<nigelb> we're killing the forums?
<nigelb> oh, we're resurrecting it back too.
<mhall119> it's a miracle!
<maco> nigelb: the forums are finally getting hardware capable of handling their load
<mhall119> how about the wiki?
<nigelb> yes, the wiki has been throwing server erros at me for a longish time
<Technoviking> We are rebuilding it, making it better, stronger, faster, the Six-Milion Dollars Forums
<maco> mhall119: iirc, that one's a software problem, not a hardware problem
<maco> like, the wiki software can handle X number of pages being in existence. we're nearing X rapidly
<nigelb> mhall119: we should team up with AlanBell and hold Ng hostage until the wiki is fixed :P
<popey> +1
<AlanBell> +1
<mhall119> Ng just did an emergency push of LD for me, so he's my friend now
<nigelb> maco: No.  There is another thing.  AlanBell wrote a mail about it.
<popey> X=32768 btw
<popey> iirc
<AlanBell> 15:52 < AlanBell> any news on the 1.9 upgrade?
<AlanBell> 15:55 < newz2000> AlanBell: no, sorry, none
<AlanBell> 15:55 < newz2000> but there is a great deal of frustration over the current situation
<AlanBell> 15:56 < AlanBell> any idea what the holdup is?
<AlanBell> 15:56 < newz2000> just the sheer size of the problem
<mhall119> ah, moin using small ints for ids or something?
<nigelb> mhall119: does sound like it
<nigelb> AlanBell: I wish community could help.
<czajkowski> Ng friggin rocks
 * mhall119 would donate an extra bit
<AlanBell> I have offered
<czajkowski> very helpful when I have loco team issues with RT
<AlanBell> maco: https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<maco> AlanBell: alrighty then
<nigelb> There was one mail where AlanBell said "This is me deciding that this needs to be fixed and taking a stance..."
<nigelb> ^^ or something of that sort
<AlanBell> that was the one, and I didn't quite put it like that
<AlanBell> although czajkowski did tell me I was a bit too grumpy :)
<nigelb> "so this is me, starting to push for it, right now" --> that bit :D
<dpm> mhall119, ah, that was it, I hadn't realised I was using http. Using https I can see the warning
<mhall119> dpm: checked with the sysadmins, loco.u.c never supported https, the cert is there for other apps on the same host
<dpm> mhall119, ok, no worries, as I said, just pointing it out in case it wasn't something known. Thanks!
<mhall119> thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'm sur eI told you were cranky, and it was over  mail not sure it was that one and you did see how it cud be read as cranky :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: totally agree, and please continue to tell me if I am overly cranky
 * czajkowski hugs AlanBell 
 * AlanBell hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<nigelb> jono: poke, hey, any luck moving the Q and A out of the way of UDW?
<jono> nigelb, I will cancel it next week
<jono> we will move David to another time
<nigelb> jono: thanks.  I'm holding off on a blog post so I can announce it after its fixed
<jono> nigelb, yeah, let me fix that now
<nigelb> jono: thanks
<jono> done
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> dholbach: nm I sent you a mail instead
<dholbach> jcastro, I'll have look in a sec
<nigelb> jono: thank you!
<jono> nigelb, no worries!
<dholbach> jcastro, I don't mind at all
<jono> thanks dholbach!
<popey> AlanBell: what is the "current status" of the wiki fixing?
<AlanBell> I suspect someone may have attempted a dummy run of an upgrade in a VM. I don't know who, or whether they did, or whether they failed.
<AlanBell> I am unaware of any future actions planned
<czajkowski> I ma having a victor meldrew day!
<popey> I don't believe it.
<jono> JFo, any chance you could put some love into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/713493 - it is causing a nightmare for my morning calls
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 713493 in linux "Microphone volume very low and sounds distorted" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> popey: yup sums it up
<JFo> jono, let me have a look at it
<jono> JFo, thanks, buddy
<JFo> who loves ya baby? ;-)
<jono> JFo does!
<jcastro> WONTFIX
<JFo> yes!
<jcastro> hahaha, watch
<jono> :-)
<jono> lol
<dholbach> jono, skype? mumble?
<jono> dholbach, lets do skype
<dholbach> sure
<JFo> jono, check it out: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2268089&l=162e9a4767&id=1209840162
<jono> JFo, nice!
<jono> dholbach, I don't see you on Skype
<dholbach> I'm logged in
<JFo> it is huge
<jono> can you call me?
<dholbach> yes, hang on
<JFo> has green eyes
<dholbach> ah, here we go
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
<dholbach> hugs to you all
<JFo> see you dholbach
<dholbach> bye JFo
<jono> thanks JFo for focusing on that bug
<jono> I fixed it
<JFo> excellent!
<jono> jcastro, nearly ready?
<jono> jcastro, rebooting first, one sec
<jcastro> yep, just ring it up
<jcastro> k
<jono> jcastro, signing into SKype
<jono> jcastro, ready when you are
<jcastro> jono: you've got mail
<jcastro> jono: can you send me the notes please?
<jono> thanks, jcastro
<jono> will do, eating lunch, will send them soon
<jcastro> ah ok, no worries
<jono> jcastro, sent
<jono> jcastro, dont see the mail
<jcastro> still don't see it?
<jcastro> second mail sent
<jono> thanks for the stats, jcastro
<jcastro> ooh, nice lyrical choice
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> seemed apt :-
<jono> )
<jcastro> jono: oh hey I proposed 3k character limit
<jcastro> is that fine?
<jono> jcastro, sounds good to me
<jcastro> I figured if it's too long then it becomes bore city
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono: did you get the second one too? UDS one?
<jcastro> er, the sponsorship one
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: PING!!!!!!!!!!!
<cjohnston> jcastro: your referencing "Tell us about yourself and your work within the Ubuntu community" correct?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> ok
<maco> cjohnston: i mentioned how many rewrites some people do trying to get under the 1K char limit and jono balked, so yay it got raised
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> well.. hopefully itll be released prior to sponsorships
<czajkowski> maco: he's rather good at listening to people and getting things fixed. :)
<czajkowski> good thing he's good at his job :)
<cjohnston> good thing you didnt say fixing things :-P
<cjohnston> kidding jcastro
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok so all we need to do after you commit is bug Daviey?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ya.. i sent in an rt.. so whoever does it first
<jcastro> can you fwd me the rt pls?
<czajkowski> hmm I am all chocolated out
<czajkowski> no more sugar
<cjohnston> jcastro@u.c?
<jcastro> jorge@
<jcastro> I think jcastro works too actually
<cjohnston> sent
<czajkowski> cjohnston: could you tell hope she rocks please :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: I need to wait for it to be merged before forging ahead with this ticket right?
<cjohnston> yessir
<cjohnston> there might be an issue with the DB failing.. looking into it more
<cjohnston> currently though pushing the rt would remove the sponsorship app
<jcastro> k
<cjohnston> czajkowski: she saved your number
<Pendulum> cjohnston: haha
<cjohnston> new picds of kids are on fb
<Pendulum> I saw :)
<cjohnston> in the last 5  min?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-15
<dholbach> good morning!
 * jussi giggles at skaet's spelling: 2011-02-11 Ubuntu Release Meating Minutes
<vish> jussi: ha! yea.. it got me confused about the spelling for a sec ;)
<kim0> Morning
<jussi> morning kim0, dholbach
<kim0> jussi: hey there
<dholbach> hey jussi
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> I hate car repairs
<dpm> I just came from the car repair shop, where I had to wait for an hour
<dpm> just to leave the car there
<dholbach> :-/
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<dpm> nevertheless,
<dpm> good morning everyone!!!
<kim0> dpm: good morning :)
 * kim0 hates car repairs too
<dpm> heya kim0 :)
<nigelb> dpm: lesson learned -> use bikes :p
<dpm> nigelb, I do use the bike and metro in the city, but when I'm driving ~500km away for the weekend, I prefer to arrive there in the same day :)
<nigelb> dpm: haha
<nigelb> dpm: :)
<dpm> ;)
<huats> morning
<czajkowski> once again asia/oceana board couldn't meet without having a member fro another board to fill a 4th place. No sign of their members coming to meetings, is rather a poor sign
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> if their members can't come how do they expect people to want to sign up to their meetings to become Ubuntu members
<nigelb> Its blocked at CC I think.  There was a renewed call for nominations.
<nigelb> The nominations end on 25th I think
<nigelb> So by March there should be new members on the board
 * nigelb looks at popey for confirmation
<head_victim> Is an IRC meeting essential or could something like that move to a moderated but still public mailing list?
<czajkowski> head_victim: much longer and drawn out
<czajkowski> head_victim: how do you decide when to vote
<czajkowski> mails can get lost among other mails
<head_victim> czajkowski: ah fair enough, I figured if we just put ourselves up on the wiki for a vote and the board members just review our wiki applications and +1, 0 or -1.
<czajkowski> head_victim: would be easier to create a bug makr it private and then public
<head_victim> But yeah, I haven't seen it working but just trying to see it from another angle (as a prospective member as well)
<czajkowski> head_victim: the issue is if it's done on irc, you can ask questions based on comments mate
<czajkowski> *made so a bit of interaction
<head_victim> That sounds better.
<czajkowski> aye so there is a method to the madness/
<czajkowski> just be nice of this board could meet/work as it's frustraing
<head_victim> I've just found arbitrary times can be a pain (I'm in AU and in summer we have 5 timezones just in our one country)
<czajkowski> head_victim: right tz are a pain in the ass
<czajkowski> but if you've only to turn up once... I think one can make an exception
<head_victim> Yeah, just trying to brainstorm ideas
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> ;)
<head_victim> That and I've seen how one or two people turn up and get hassled and feel for them
<czajkowski> what do you mean hassled?
<head_victim> Well hassled probably is too strong a word but when quorum isn't reached obviously some people aren't happy
<czajkowski> yup that is annoying alright.
<head_victim> czajkowski: if you want a wiki error bug I reported bug 701495 which AlanBell confirmed and got marked a dupe of bug 668530
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701495 in ubuntu-website "wiki.ubuntu.com 500 internal server error (dup-of: 668530)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668530 in ubuntu-website "Wiki - 500 Internal Server Error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668530
<czajkowski> head_victim: you can talk in -meeting too :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: anyone can talk during the CC meeting
<head_victim> AH wasn't sure on policy/proceedure so just used here sorry.
<czajkowski> head_victim: don't be sorry at least you know now.
<head_victim> Cheers
<czajkowski> head_victim: popey and dholbach are on the CC I'm not. I'm just awake and reading the channel atm
<dholbach> czajkowski, thanks a lot for that
<head_victim> I like to lurk in -meeting, nice to see what others are up to
<czajkowski> dholbach: np.
<head_victim> And wikis are where I do most of my contributing so I know the 500 error pain
<czajkowski> head_victim: yup good idea, just know you can talk in there as well, just careful which meeting as some of the platform ones are very organised and drill like
<head_victim> Yeah, most of the time it's just scrollback, I try not to interfere too much but I actually had something useful for a change.
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119
<mhall119> hi Pendulum
<duanedesign> o/
<JFo> cjohnston, \o/
<JFo> :)
<cjohnston> hey JFo
<JFo> hey buddy
<cjohnston> how goes?
<cjohnston> Get to see you tonight it sounds like
<JFo> yep, I'll be there
<JFo> it's not bad. I just keep getting mired in bugs
<cjohnston> Your the man... so thats why you get all the bugs
<JFo> yeah right :)
<jcastro> cjohnston: yo
<jcastro> cjohnston: did you get a review on that form fix?
<cjohnston> jcastro: we need info about the DB backend
<jcastro> ok
<cjohnston> trying to find Daviey
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<cjohnston> jcastro: if we get the current trunk pushed live, then the form will go away, and then we will have time to work on the 3000 char
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> if we announce this week then we might as well just leave it open the one more day but fix the 3k thing
<cjohnston> Noone told me we were gonna announce this week
<jcastro> I was just told
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> *grin*
<jcastro> but no biggie
 * czajkowski gives jcastro a large pint of beer
<jcastro> I'm going to have to go and have 2489374875 people PM me to delete their application anyway
<Daviey> jcastro, o/
<Daviey> cjohnston, o/
<cjohnston> there he is
<jcastro> Daviey: we need a few fixes so we can go live
<cjohnston> Daviey: we need info about the summit db..
<Daviey> cjohnston, what info?
<cjohnston> Daviey: does this need a migration: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/718794/+merge/49713
<cjohnston> and/or should we change from a CharField to a TextField?
<Daviey> looking
<cjohnston> ty
<Daviey> TextField would make more sense IMO
<Daviey> cjohnston, seems to be academic anyway
<Daviey> further_info text NOT NULL
<cjohnston> is further_info a required field?
<cjohnston> jcastro: ^
<jcastro> ok so what does that mean in english?
<jcastro> oh, do we need the field?
<jcastro> yes
<cjohnston> hmm.. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<cjohnston> for some reason right now it doesnt exist
<nigelb> so till now what we entered there went no where?
<nigelb> how depressing
<JFo> that was a feature
<nigelb> lol
<JFo> it is feel good computing
<nigelb> btw, did anyone see http://www.nokiaplana.com/ ?
<nigelb> there is now b,c,d,e,f,g...
<jcastro> cjohnston: what do you mean doesn't exist?
<nigelb> I like plan g.  Partner with ubuntu
<nigelb> http://www.nokiaplang.com/
<cjohnston> I see an "About you" field, but not a further info field..
<Daviey> cjohnston, yeah, so a migration shouldn't be need
<Daviey> ed
<nigelb> I see a further_info in my db.
<cjohnston> Right.. but look at the actual form nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: you generall see that after clicking submit on the first form
<nigelb> Plsae se above mentioned depression :P
<cjohnston> Daviey: if it doesnt need one, and leaving a charfield is ok, then the merge is ready to be done and pushed live
<nigelb> akgraner: Ok, those Murphy's law quotes are awesome.
<Daviey> cjohnston, I don't have time right now to review... but if trunk is good to go, i could probably do a deployment today
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^
 * nigelb bribes mhall119 to review his 2 branches
<akgraner> nigelb, glad you liked them :-)
<cjohnston> I'll be back in a bit.. time to go play on the ATVs
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> akgraner: did you see the pictures from yesterday shooting?
<akgraner> nope - I've been under a rock the last few weeks
<akgraner> I'll look later - don't post the link here for me
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> Its on my FB akgraner
<akgraner> I'll look later
<akgraner> thanks
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> See you and your hubbs and JFo in a few hours!
<JFo> :)
 * mhall119 reads backlog
<nigelb> mhall119: We should recruit JFo to do all the kicking we both owe cjohnston :-P
<cjohnston> I didn't do it
<JFo> heh
<cjohnston> I'm off
<nigelb> laters
<nigelb> Sigh. Gotta set up LDAP.  I'm going to have a fun evening pulling my hair out.
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm sure JFo would be happy to accomodate us
<nigelb> \o/
<JFo> :)
<mhall119> Daviey: right now summit has CharFields with max_length=1000
<mhall119> cjohnston's changes push that up to max_length=3000
<mhall119> if those are varchar(1000) in the database, then we need a migration to convert them to varchar(3000)
<mhall119> but if they're Text of CLOB fields, we don't
<mhall119> so that was the question, what's the column definition in the production database
<mhall119> oh nevermind, digging into the code gives me the answer
<mhall119> the form uses CharField, but the model uses TextField
<nigelb> I tried saying that earlier, but I didn't realzie what the problem was.
<mhall119> nigelb: I have a question about your branch
<nigelb> mhall119: yes?
<mhall119> one second, let me finish with cjohnston's branch
<nigelb> lets move to -locoteams?
<mhall119> sure
<dpm> I'm in #drupal, and they are constantly talking about a PHP function called dpm, so I'm constantly being pinged. I got the best on today, though "<atrofast> Nice, dpm is awesome"
<dpm> not addressed to me though, but nice nevertheless :)
<dpm> I think I'll stay on that channel
 * czajkowski hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs czajkowski :)
<nigelb> dpm: haha.  You are awesome anyway :)
<dpm> heh, I'm not sure :) I think anyway this assertion can be made about everyone on this channel
<kim0> lol :) @dpm
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> he jono! how are you doing?
<jono> hey dholbach, good thanks! you?
<dholbach> grrreat, thanks :)
<doctormo> dholbach: Had your Frosties this morning?
<dholbach> doctormo, yes, something like that :)
<doctormo> dholbach: Go get em tiger.
<dholbach> ROAR!
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> lol
<vish> hehe!
<vish> anyone remember the name of the parental control program fagan was working on?
<czajkowski> vish: is it on is lp page ?
<vish> ah!
 * vish goes looking..  :)
<czajkowski> vish: or poke him in -ie wher he idles
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<vish> lol! is is called "Parental control" :) https://launchpad.net/parental-control
<cjohnston> It's merged in and ready
<jcastro> \o/
<vish> czajkowski: thanks.. not sure where i had left my brain :)
<jcastro> crap, got the RT handy?
<czajkowski> vish: np
<cjohnston> check your email :-P
<cjohnston> one sec
<czajkowski> I rarely see him online any more tbh
<jcastro> cjohnston: lol duh
<jcastro> it's sitting right on top
<cjohnston> 16555
<czajkowski> jcastro: please watch and rewatch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9ymILflac0 :D
<doctormo> czajkowski: This video contains content from Sony Music Entertainment. It is not available in your country.
<cjohnston> what he said
<czajkowski> oh now you know how I feel wiht most content.
<czajkowski> how odd though
<czajkowski> jounrye
<czajkowski> *journey
<czajkowski> propper version
<vish> hehe! atleast someone blocks doctormo , that video is viewable from India ;p
<dholbach> ok my friends - have a great rest of your day! see you tomorrow! HUGS!
<cjohnston> bye dholbach !
<dholbach> bye cjohnston
<doctormo> vish: It's blocked in the USA
<doctormo> I hate it when Indians blame me for their country's ISP blocking.
<vish> ;p
<vish> doctormo: seems our government doesnt trust you enough ;)
<doctormo> Snot my IP-Address
<doctormo> *Ew* I just read Miguel's most recent blog post, I think I need another shower.
<doctormo> What is it about the smarmy git that just makes me want to punch him out.
<doctormo> Thank got I know him well enough to know it's just high grade ignorance.
<vish> doctormo: which one?
<vish> the nokia landscape ?
<doctormo> Oh the "mono" will be the programming language of the mobile world!
 * vish reads..
<jcastro> why does that make you want to punch him?
<doctormo> jcastro: The way he words things I think.
<doctormo> The dismembered personal morality doesn't help. The way he's always rooting for the over-dog, always the big guy should win and bully. Yea I don't like him much.
<jcastro> lol ok
<jcastro> you're not making any sense
<popey> +2
<doctormo> jcastro: Maybe you need to meet the guy.
<jcastro> I've met him plenty of times
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok try now
<doctormo> jcastro: And he didn't call you names? I suspect you didn't really meet him ;-)
<jcastro> ...
<jcastro> I think you just hate the guy
<popey> We (Ubuntu UK Podcast) have asked RMS for an interview.
<popey> His demands:-
<doctormo> jcastro: Absolutely.
<popey> 1) we refer to GNU/Linux, not Linux
<popey> 2) we refer to Free Software, not Open Source
<popey> 3) He be allowed to criticise Ubuntu
<popey> 4) We only release the show as Ogg, not mp3.
<doctormo> popey: RMS is hilarious, but only from a distance.
<popey> I am fine with 3) and am "meh" to 1) and 2), but 4) is just annoying.
<vish>  popey: and what was decided.. ?
<popey> we haven't yet
<popey> hence why I brought it up
<jcastro> popey: want to test summit real quick?
<popey> might suggest to him that we release in Ogg format first, and mp3 later
<popey> sure jcastro , link me up
<doctormo> I'd solve 1) by not mentioning Linux at all, and demanding that Gnu or Linux not be mentioned.
<jcastro> popey: ok let me delete your old one
<jcastro> popey: http://summit.ubuntu.com and click sponsorships
<dpm> calling it a day here, see you all tomorrow!
<popey> i see nothing called "sonsorships"
<popey> I see "Sponsorship"
<popey> :)
<jcastro> whatever
<popey> bah, joke fail
<popey> :)
<jcastro> heh
<popey> We are not currently accepting sponsorship applications for uds-o in Budapest, Hungary . Please check back again later!
<jcastro> popey: I would look at it with deeper meaning, how is RMS ontopic to an ubuntu podcast?
<popey> He's in the UK next month, figured he might be someone we could talk to
<vish> popey: IMO, (4) isnt too bad /unless/ you have strong reasons for wanting a mp3 podcast … if mp3 is just there for convenience , just humor him, and think that the Ogg to mp3 conversion for that podcast failed :)
<popey> we have talked to SUSE and Centos people
<doctormo> jcastro: I can't imagine he would do much more than vent about Ubuntu proprietary bits.
<popey> vish: at least 50% of our listeners download the MP4 version
<popey> *MP3
<popey> I would be alienating at least 50% of the audience by not providing an MP3 download
<popey> jcastro: is that what you expected? the error message?
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> coolio
<jcastro> however I wanted you to try the expanded form
<popey> oh?
<jcastro> but I am figuring out how to turn it on
<jcastro> one moment
<popey> ok
<popey> +------------+
<popey> |Standing By!|
<popey> +------------+
<jcastro> sorry one sec, getting flamed on the internet
<popey> \o/
<jcastro> popey: ok try now
<jcastro> in the about you form
<jcastro> paste a ton of crap
<AlanBell> jcastro: http://www.xkcd.com/386/
<jcastro> we upped the text from 1k to 3k
<jcastro> so I want to test that bit
<jcastro> popey: ^
<popey> ok
<jcastro> lemme know when you're done and I'll put it back in locked mode
<popey> Ensure this value has at most 3000 characters (it has 18537).
<popey> ^ jcastro
<jcastro> ok
<popey> which is a shame because i submitted something nice :(
<jcastro> can you put in something over 1k?
<doctormo> popey: War and peace?
<jcastro> and see if it works?
<jcastro> or try to bring it under 3k
<popey> ok
<popey>  ______________________
<popey> < Jorge For President! >
<popey>  ----------------------
<popey>         \   ^__^
<popey>          \  (oo)\_______
<popey>             (__)\       )\/\
<popey>                 ||----w |
<popey>                 ||     ||
<popey> :)
<vish> $apt-get jorge
<popey> done
<jcastro> ok
<popey> "We'll let you know whether or not your request has been accepted soon via email.
<popey> "
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> ok all set
<popey> (that doesn't normally happen does it) ?
<jcastro> thanks dude
<popey> i.e. usually you only find out if you are sponsored?
<popey> unless something has changed
<jcastro> you find out both
<popey> ok, cool
<Technoviking> If we get Jorge for President, Daviey need to be made a duke of something:)
<popey> Duke of Egg Consumption.
<Pendulum> I was going to say Duke of Cadbury
<maco> s/Cadbury/Kraft/
<maco> :(
<vish> popey: but that 50% could be because you have 2 options and a 50% split is not an obvious decider(without me knowing other info) .. its not necessary that /not/ having mp3 would prevent users from downloading the Ogg version.. audience might try to listen to the Ogg one.. has there been a drop in audience when mp3 was not available?
<vish> eitherway you would have an audience spike for an RMS interview and the loss of audience might be negligible :)
<popey> long and short is
<popey> we are _not_ stopping having mp3 downloads
<popey> end of :)
<vish> :)
<popey> we get a _lot_ of downloads from iTunes / iPhones
<popey> and they absolutely cannot download/play Oggs
<popey> I am not about to inconvenience half the audience - who have already embraced non-free software.
<popey> anyway, now, pub!
<AlanBell> popey: presumably the interview would be a segment, not the full hour+ of banter
<AlanBell> so edit it out of the MP3 version
<AlanBell> and replace with 10 minutes of chicken noises
<jcastro> he's probably pubbed by now
<jcastro> I would be
<AlanBell> he has scrollback
<doctormo> AlanBell: Knowing popey, he might just do that.
<AlanBell> popey: pop round with the outside broadcast unit and interview my chickens with the same set of questions timed at the same intervals as the ogg version :)
<jono> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> hey jono
<jono> you have hacked on the LoCo Directory before, right?
<mhall119> once or twice ;)
<jono> mhall119, how often does it sync which teams you are in with LP?
<jono> I just got reapproved for the us-ca team and when I try to add an event it assumes it is for ubuntu-uk and doesn't ask me which team
<mhall119> every time you log in, it (should) get the list of teams you're member of from the OpenID response
<jono> before it asked which team the event was for
<mhall119> but the that comes from SSO
<mhall119> SSO and LP have some hacked syncing going on for team memberships
<mhall119> I don't know how often that happens
<jono> ahhh I will relog in
<jono> ahhh I think this will work
<jono> now it works
<mhall119> cool
<jono> cool, I will file a bug about this
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/719472
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 719472 in loco-directory "Teams associated with a user are not synced while logged in" [Undecided,New]
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jono> jcastro, yo
<czajkowski> 18:10 [freenode] -!- WALLOP Md:  sorry for the noise, one of our sponsors just  had unexpected networking troubles
<Pici> czajkowski: thanks for the heads up.
<Pici> (I was stuck unidentified and not +w)
<czajkowski> if you had wallops on you'd see them
<czajkowski> poeple should turn on +w
<Pici> I know, irssi was freaking out and +w didn't get set for some reason.
<doctormo> mhall119: I didn't think we did get a response like that in the sign-on
 * AlanBell wonders how to turn on +w
<doctormo> The code I got from the loco directory just contained nicknames and names, no email adrs or any other data.
<Pici> AlanBell: depends on client: /mode AlanBell +w   or /umode +w
<AlanBell> ok, that seems to have done it
<AlanBell> so now I should get wallop messages in every channel window when they happen?
<AlanBell> jcastro: on Friday 25th on the fridge you have added "Unity Developer Q+A on #ayatana"
<AlanBell> is that in -meeting or in -classroom?
 * AlanBell slaps head
<AlanBell> in #ayatana I assume
<AlanBell> why is #ayatana not #ubuntu-ayatana?
 * Pici shrugs
<tsimpson> probably because it's a canonical thing, rather than an ubuntu specific thing
<maco> AlanBell: usually status window i think
<doctormo> tsimpson: I'm not so sure, ayatana might be Canonical, but unity?
<doctormo> If unity is Canonical, then what's left for the Ubuntu community to get involved with?
<doctormo> Because the contributors agreement is making it harder and harder to contribute as it is.
<tsimpson> who knows...
<AlanBell> maco: I have joins and parts from 60 other channels in there
<jcastro> AlanBell: I want it in #ayatana because that's where we want developers hanging out to ask questions anyway
<jcastro> and it'll be a regular thing in there
<AlanBell> cool, so I can have -meeting
<jcastro> for sure
<mhall119> doctormo: what do you mean we don't get a response liket that from sso?
<JFo> check it out: http://akgraner.com/?p=887 Open Source Community Cookbook
<JFo> what a great idea akgraner
<JFo> oh she is away
<JFo> nm :-)
<JFo> but seriously, add your goodies there ^^
<maco> nice
<maco> though anything i make from a recipe, the recipe came from elsewhere. and anything else i make, i don't measure so wouldn't know what the recipe is
<JFo> same for me, but I am going to guesstimate
<JFo> :)
<JFo> I think, (at least my plan) is to test recipes :-D
<maco> i'll send in my grandma's lady lock recipe
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-uk.org/category/recipes/
<AlanBell> akgraner: ^^
<maco> and i think this gives me reason to finally get around to figuring out the vegan equivalent to hers....
<maco> (though i'll need to buy some dowels...wonder where you get those...)
<czajkowski> 20:06 [freenode] -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/wikimedia.martinp23)-  [Global Notice] Hi everyone. You will have possibly noticed some  instability on the network earlier this evening. The network is under  a sustained DDoS and so lag and possible further splits are to be  expected. We apologise for the inconvenience - our fantastic
<czajkowski>  sponsorship andinfra teams are working to minimise the furthear  impact. Have a nice evening!
<maco> akgraner: can you form get bigger textboxes? can't put paragraphs or numbered directions in the instruction part because it's only one line
<mhall119> akgraner: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/cookbook <- I made this for one of my Django classes
<daker> i can't find xapian-core on maverick :s
<czajkowski> jono: you coming in for loco council meeting
<jono> czajkowski, I am on a call at the moment, will join soon
<jono> I might need to bump the discussion until next week
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> we're on it anways atm
<czajkowski> anyone following http://twitter.com/#!/nearyd
<jcastro> I am
<czajkowski> whats he on about banshee now ?
<jcastro> dunno, he lost me with the multiple tweets
<czajkowski> pleia2: pretty flowers!
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks :) hooray for mjoseph!
<czajkowski> awww
<czajkowski> sweet
<pleia2> popey: looks like wiki emails have started
<popey> hahaha
<popey> epic epic fail
<popey> i love gmail
 * pleia2 quickly adjusts filter to skip inbox
<popey> i am going to verify all the sender verify mails
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<popey> even though I HATE sender verification with a PASSION
<pleia2> yeah, same
<jcastro> jono: are you on lunch?
<pleia2> popey: think we should post this to ubuntu-news-team and get it posted to the fridge? (I'll trim off the "you're a wiki contributor" intro
<popey> yes
<popey> totally
<pleia2> ok, doing so now
<popey> magic
<jcastro> anyone know how to make it so when you paste it does plaintext into wp instead of formatted?
<popey> click HTML above the post
<popey> before you post
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> was on a call
<jcastro> jono: k, wanna do our review soonish?
<jono> jcastro, sure, lets do it now
<jcastro> sure
<jono> jcastro, give me two ticks while I make a coffee
<jcastro> no worries, I need pop anyway
<jono> jcastro, today has been a hell of a day :-)
<jcastro> I need whiskey
<jcastro> and beer
<popey> \o/ beer
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/15/ubuntu-wiki-to-be-re-licensed-to-cc-by-sa/ \o/
<jcastro> hehe
<jcastro> about time
<jcastro> so we can move the content we care OFF OF IT!
<jcastro> :)
<pleia2> hehe, poor overworked wiki
<czajkowski> watch it get 500 error messages now when folks try and start to edit it
<czajkowski> poof collapse
<AlanBell> is RT 42264 OK or should an additional one be raised?
<AlanBell> it is not visible to ubuntu/ubuntu but we believe it relates to the wiki upgrade
<czajkowski> AlanBell: it was brought up at the CC today
<czajkowski> bug number on lp is what they are following up on
<AlanBell> yes, that is what I have been chasing for ages, but I don't think bugs can be assigned to IS
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can do if you poke the CC it seems
<czajkowski> or at least chase up on it
<AlanBell> yeah, just reading through that, seems dholbach picked up the action
<popey> nope, I did
<popey> I have mailed IS about it
<AlanBell> respectfully, nicely and with the right words I hope
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> finding the right person in IS to talk to helps
<czajkowski> if you don't you end up chasing your tail
<popey> AlanBell: yhm
<AlanBell> (I am quoting popey back at him from the logs for those who miss context)
<czajkowski> but tehy are helpful, just launchpad admins are sooooooo frigging helpful and bend over back wards to help
 * AlanBell has no mail
<popey> your gmail account
<AlanBell> gosh, I have one of those :)
<AlanBell> thanks
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-16
<duanedesign> evening all
<cjohnston> Wait.. popey why does jcastro get to be president and Daviey get to be duke?
<mhall119> how can we even have both a president and a duke?
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> Morning
<doctormo> mhall119: popey has apple products, he doesn't have to make sense ;-P
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> I'm confused.
<nigelb> Was it a community decision to relicense the wiki or a Canonical decision?
<pleia2> there's been a bug assigned to the community council for a long time
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/392838
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 392838 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Wiki licence is unpermissive" [Medium,In progress]
<pleia2> community request, CC followed through with getting it sorted
<nigelb> Ah, so Canonical owned/owns the copyright
<nigelb> Right right, now it makes sense
<nigelb> Thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure :)
<duanedesign> ok time to get a few hohurs sleep. Have got a good job lead I need to land tommorrow :)
<duanedesign> hohurs == 1.25 hours
<duanedesign> :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<kim0> dholbach: dpm everyone .. Morning :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> howdy
<dpm> hey kim0
<kim0> hey :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<nigelb> glad you got your 1.25 hours of sleep :D
<duanedesign> :)
<huats> morning
 * popey tickles dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey
<akgraner> Good Morning all :-)  I forgot how much I love being up early! Woo Hoo!
<duanedesign> hello akgraner
<akgraner> duanedesign, hey :-)
<duanedesign> akgraner: i love the cookbook idea :)
<akgraner> thanks - please encourage people to submit - I can't wait to share it with everyone if there is enough interest
<kim0> akgraner: Morning :)
<akgraner> kim0, howdy!  What's new in the cloud these days?
<kim0> hehe it's raining today :)
<akgraner> and how are you and your family doing? well I hope...
<akgraner> HAHA
<kim0> all going good indeed thanks
<akgraner> good to hear
<Pendulum> hi akgraner :)
<akgraner> Hey Pendulum!
<duanedesign> akgraner: yes i need to find my recipies
<akgraner> duanedesign, awesome!  Thank you so very much!
<dpm> brb, rebooting
<czajkowski> http://i.imgur.com/4z4GA.jpg :D
<Pici> :D
<popey> o_O
<cjohnston> Free airport wifi ftw
<nigelb> I thought you drove down
<cjohnston> To NC.. Flying to Vegas
 * nigelb eyes pop out.
<cjohnston> didnt you look at my tripit
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> nah
<cjohnston> ok then
<nigelb> I've been drowned with work lately
<cjohnston> Need more summit and LD work done :-P
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo yo
<cjohnston> yo... I'm told that the theme of uds.u.c is a modified theme from the light-wordpress-theme that the community made.. which I knew... and that mr. metal is the one with the access to fix its bugs
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mr. metal
<cjohnston> I don't know if that is accurate, but thats what im told
<jcastro> I am not sure
<AlanBell> depends what the bug is
<cjohnston> AlanBell: against the theme
<nigelb> we did fix one bug with jcastro
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes, what specifically?
<cjohnston> bug 713125 would prolly best be in an rt
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713125 in ubuntu-website "broken/wrong SSL certificate on uds.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713125
<AlanBell> yup, that would be the one he can't fix
<nigelb> that's RT thing
<nigelb> oh, you're triaging ubuntu-website
 * nigelb says a prayer for cjohnston 
<cjohnston> theres a bunch of bugs filed in ubuntu-wesbite against uds.u.c
<jcastro> any content related ones?
<cjohnston> bug 709395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709395 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com needs the use the Ubuntu font" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709395
<cjohnston> i dont think so jcastro.. ive told you about those ones
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> cjohnston: did you notice that jcastro filed the above bug?
<nigelb> morning mhall119 :)
<cjohnston> bug 672113 would be fixed by upgrading to the current theme i believe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672113 in ubuntu-website "uds.ubuntu.com uses too bright orange" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672113
<mhall119> every time I see kim0 I think Qimo
<cjohnston> nigelb: someone has to fix it.. and im being told its jono
<mhall119> cjohnston: we fixed the orange in the django theme, I'm not sure it's been fixed in the drupal theme
<nigelb> cjohnston: right, true
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I think Mr Metal can't unless the template is chowned to www-data
<nigelb> cjohnston: lets all flood jono :p
<kim0> mhall119: :) is that the kids software ? :)
<AlanBell> or whatever it is running as
<mhall119> kim0: yeah
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> AlanBell: template is usually not owned to www-data for security I think
<mhall119> is your nick supposed to be pronounced 'kim-oh'?
<kim0> mhall119: I guess that's nice fluffy :)
<mhall119> or 'kim-zero'?
<kim0> mhall119: oh
<AlanBell> nigelb: in which case the wordpress built in theme editor can't edit it
<mhall119> no, fluffy is another desktop
<mhall119> very very pink
<kim0> hahaa
<nigelb> AlanBell: wordpress does a lot of good things which most admins won't let you use for security reasons :(
<nigelb> (I don't disagree there)
<AlanBell> nigelb: quite correct
<cjohnston> mhall119: wordpress.. stas is pretty up on it
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I'm being told by Ale that Jono is the one with the access
<AlanBell> maybe through ssh as himself
<AlanBell> but if jcastro can't through the web interface then neither can jono
<nigelb> +1 to that
<jcastro> yeah theme editing I can't do
<cjohnston> All I know is that Ale said Jono could fix it..
<cjohnston> I guess when I get time I'll look into it more
<mhall119> cjohnston: oh ok, then yeah, stas was doing the WP theme
<cjohnston> He was pretty up with the theme.. dunno if its fixed though
<nigelb> mhall119 and cjohnston on uds.ubuntu.com homepage? NEAT
<cjohnston> shut up
<mhall119> heh
<cjohnston> mhall119: that reminds me.. we need to find jcastro and take care of that
<mhall119> cjohnston: take care of what?
<nigelb> you mean pay him for it? :p
<cjohnston> getting it removed
<cjohnston> umm.. no
<mhall119> no way, I need that up there to prove to Moffitt that I was doing something other than taking a 5 day paid vacation
<nigelb> mhall119: Did you apply for passport?
 * mhall119 hides
 * nigelb kicks mhall119.  Repeatedly.
<nigelb> Oh boy.  Now its my turn.
<jcastro> cjohnston: you look so great in the pic!
<mhall119> yeah but if we're both at UDS, there not reason to kick me, and if I'm not at UDS, you won't be able to
<cjohnston> uh huh
<nigelb> mhall119: I can recruit people to kick you.
<nigelb> I'm sure someone at Orlando next time will be happy to oblige.
<mhall119> except I'm already supposed to be kicking cjohnston, so we've got a mutual non-aggression pact
<cjohnston> jcastro: seems as though the sysadmins can update the theme
<cjohnston> but i dont know what that may do to any customizations that have happened
<cjohnston> time for me to pack up and get on the plane... Next stop.. NYC
<jcastro> wait!
<jcastro> I fixed the pic
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/uds5.jpg
<jcastro> how's this?
<nigelb> jcastro: Much better :-P
<nigelb> jcastro: Please replace :D
<cjohnston> thanks
<nigelb> jcastro: That was fast!
<cjohnston> goodbye
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> actually, is there a laptop there or are you just looking like you're sulking?
<nigelb> There is a laptop..You can see it between mhall119's hand and his laptop
<mhall119> cjohnston: nice
<mhall119> jcastro: both, IIRC
<mhall119> he didn't want to be up front in that session
<jcastro> oh, so this could easily be "And this is what I think" and "Yeah whatever, I am working"
<nigelb> Oh gosh, the nearest restaurant that delivers recognized my voice when I called them.
<nigelb> Sigh, I guess I'm a true geek now :p
<dholbach> lazy!
<jcastro> I have a great relationship with our pizza guy
<dholbach> jcastro, I'll tell Jill!
<mhall119> my local chinese place knows either my number of my voice
<nigelb> dholbach: I only have a toaster.  Nothing else to cook with :(
<dholbach> a toaster is a good start - you can even light cigarettes with it
<nigelb> jcastro: I think you need to but dholbach a pizza to pacify him  :P
<nigelb> *buy
<mhall119> jcastro: what are your thoughts on making a summit page with embedded webchat + next hour's sessions
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> hey
<mhall119> instead of using xchat on top of a browser
<jcastro> couldn't we just link up the web thing?
<nigelb> We could
<jcastro> like, one page for each room or something?
<dholbach> that'd be sweet
<jcastro> yeah it would
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> people could just open up browser tabs
<nigelb> can I take the bug? please? please? please?
<mhall119> also add a link to the icecast feed
<mhall119> nigelb: all yours
<nigelb> mhall119: danke.  /me files bugs and assigns
<jcastro> I think that would be awesome
<mhall119> hmmm, can we embed the icecast audio into the page itself?
<nigelb> I don't think so
<nigelb> that would need a plugin
<jcastro> they make flash widgets for such things, surely someone's done an html5 one
<mhall119> maybe chrome or firefox can natively play ogg streams?
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<mhall119> nigelb: this is a lot of stuff, so start with one piece, submit it, and then work on the enxt
<nigelb> mhall119: yeah, that'sthe plan
<mhall119> start with a per-room page with webchat
<nigelb> mhall119: that's the bug I filed
<mhall119> that way the rest of us can contribute bits too
<nigelb> I didn't add the steam thing
<mhall119> you rock nigelb
<nigelb> anyone else can take up the other one :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm sorry I haven't gotten you the script.  Should be there by Monday.  I'm swamped with work from all sides.  mhall119 and summit is what's keeping me alive right now.
<dholbach> take it easy
<mhall119> wow, that's a lot of responsibility
<maco2> czajkowski: i just talked to one of the two czajkowskis i work with, and he said czajkowski is a very common name in poland, and there's even a town with that name
<czajkowski> maco2: yes
 * popey tickles jono 
<maco2> czajkowski: he also said his nickname in the army was "alphabets"
<dholbach> hey jono
<kim0> jono: morning
<mhall119> jcastro: i'm saving that photo :)
<jono> hey folks :-)
<czajkowski> maco2: fair enough
<jono> dpm, jcastro, dholbach, kim0 ok, call time
<dholbach> go go go
<dpm> all set!
<jcastro> oh one sec
<jcastro> I WAS TOO  BUSY MAKING FUN OF CJOHNSTON!
<kim0> hheee
<jcastro> ok ready
<dholbach> jono, call time? :)
<jono> dholbach, getting my mic set up
<jono> damn thing
<kim0> skype right
<jono> calling now
<Pici> Hrm.  Two people in two days complaining about Ubuntu SSO to launchpad :(
<Pici> Basically "I'm not going to log a bug because blah blah blah"
<mhall119> well if they don't log a bug, then there's nothing to fix
<czajkowski> really annoying when you hear that
<czajkowski> either log the bug
<czajkowski> or say you're not able to log a bug and someone can help you
<mhall119> my motto: "Bug report or it didn't happen"
<doctormo> mhall119: Bug reports are too hard IMO
<popey> doctormo: people are too lazy IMO
<Pici> They are a bit scary for non-technical users.
<Pici> I don't doubt that.
<doctormo> popey: People are always too lazy, that's why they buy Apple products.
<popey> saw that coming
 * popey notes that a couple of apps have crashed recently on his mac (OSX)
<popey> a dialog box comes up with lots of technical gubbins in, and a single box you can type what you like in, then press "ok"
<doctormo> Pici: I think the main issue is that there is a chasm between "I have a problem" "We have a problem" and "there is a problem"
<popey> thats how we should do it
<doctormo> Launchpad and other bug trackers want to track "there is a problems"
<doctormo> People want to track "I have a problem"
<doctormo> And the dialog is different for each.
<popey> no they dont
<popey> they dont care
<popey> they just want it fixed
<Pici> They just want it fixed.
<popey> they don't want to "track" anything
<doctormo> popey: Fine, they just want to moan.
<popey> that too
<doctormo> Happy? track or moan, same thing
<Pici> Well, they may want to know if progress is being made.
<popey> I am very happy. I'll go home now and leave you mister grumpy pants :)
<doctormo> popey: I don't know, you're the one that always seems so cynical about the human race.
<popey> you say cynic, I say realist, lets call the whole thing off.
<doctormo> Inventing your all realities, lets.
<doctormo> own*
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day my friends - see you tomorrow
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<marcoceppi> jcastro: made it
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> non styled
<jcastro> I got the normal notification
<marcoceppi> Hum, I'm not even getting notifications
<marcoceppi> Where would I enable these notifications?
<marcoceppi> Oh, nevermind I'll just dive into the source for IRC Cloud and start dissecting how the HTML is structured. I think the only reliable way is to create a parser for each HTML notification service out there. Like TweekDeck, IRC Cloud, etc.
<marcoceppi> Until a better way can be formulated
<jcastro> it's in there somewhere
<jcastro> I remember it
<jcastro> marcoceppi: the app needs to be not focused
<jcastro> so I can like
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ping
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ping
<marcoceppi> Yeah, nothing. Let me hunt in the settings
<marcoceppi> Shortest settings dialog box ever
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day here, see you all tomorrow!
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I just got the "Show notifications" thing from IRC Cloud - can I get a ping-back?
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ping
<marcoceppi> Hum, doesn't really *seem* to be HTML notification...
<AlanBell> anyone want to see the new unreleased wiki theme?
<pleia2> me me
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> me me me
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8083
<akgraner> AlanBell, now that one I like!
<pleia2> nice
<AlanBell> probably a few things to fix
<pleia2> how do bullet points look?
<AlanBell> going to be waved at the accessibility team in a bit (meeting starting in #ubunt-accessibility in 10 minutes)
<AlanBell> pleia2: no idea
<AlanBell> I will paste in a uwn
<akgraner> What about table of contents
<akgraner> on that's a great idea if UWN can look acceptable in it...the shoot score win :-) (but I am bias)
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8083/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue219
<AlanBell> feel free to have a play, it is a wiki
<pleia2> oh, much better
<akgraner> much better
<akgraner> and so much easier to read
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> it will be on launchpad, but isn't right now as it needs to be de-tangled from some internal Canonical moin themes which were in the same branch
<Pendulum> AlanBell: can I get some of your colour profile info for that wiki? I'm thinking it may be better for some of my apps than DD4814 & 5E2750 (which are what I have been using)
<AlanBell> of course Pendulum
<Pendulum> by the way, in case anyone's interested I've been doing beta testing for a web-based phone app creation program ( www.spotspecific.com ) so have a prototype Ubuntu Accessibility Team app and am working on a prototype app for the Classroom team :)
<Pici> Hmmm.. looks interesting.
<Pendulum> it's still somewhat ropey software, but I've been enjoying playing with it :)
<Pendulum> AlanBell knows more about using it on Ubuntu than I do, though, as I've admittedly been using Chrome on MacOS
<Pendulum> (I'm also doing something crazy and attempting to do 14-apps in 14 days, although I think it may be more likely to be 7 apps in 14 days based on how I'm going so far :-/ )
<popey> wheeeeee
<popey> another day goes by when I cant use unity :(
 * popey pokes nvidia with a pointy stick
 * JFo sharpens popey's stick for him
 * AlanBell plays with todays unity
<cjohnston> howdy from NYC
<cjohnston> hopefully we get on the plane
<doctormo> cjohnston: Oh?
<mhall119> cjohnston: on your way to vegas?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-17
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> stuck in nyc
<nigelb> Good morning
<Pendulum> cjohnston: what happened? :(
<cjohnston> We were standby
<Pendulum> ah
<nigelb> cjohnston: Oh, I thought you missed your flight :D
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> we were there
<cjohnston> they missed us
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> the first flight in the morning, as of 1.5 hours ago has 4 empty seats, so we may be able to get on that one
<cjohnston> but the flight is at 705
<cjohnston> so 430 at the airport
<Pendulum> where are you staying?
<cjohnston> comfort inn jfk
<akgraner> hey if someone gets ban from #ubuntu what's the protocol for getting unban?
<akgraner> one of the NC Loco team members was ban this weekend and just asked me how he goes about getting unban
<nhandler> akgraner: Have them join #ubuntu-ops
<akgraner> k that's what I thought but wanted to double check thanks nhandler
<duanedesign> evening all
<jono> doctormo, I posted a comment to your blog, can I you approve it?
<duanedesign> hello jono
<jono> hey duanedesign
<jono> ok bed for me
<jono> night all!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, ara
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<ara> hey nigelb
 * nigelb sighs
<nigelb> today's going to be a really longish day :|
 * cjohnston may be sitting in an airport for 13 hours.. i agree
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<kim0> dpm: hey man :)
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: Morgen :)
<dholbach> kim0, صباح النور !
<kim0> haha .. you're changing replies now even
<nigelb> Hey kim0 :)
<kim0> dholbach: love to hear you pronounce that :P
<kim0> nigelb: morning man :)
<dholbach> kim0, next time we meet and you can teach me how to say it right :)
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> "no, do it again", "no, not like this... like this!", etc. :)
<kim0> hehe my pleasure
<dholbach> but I'm happy to learn some more, what I learned up until now is not even "holiday Arabic" :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<huats> morning
<dpm> hey huats
<huats> hello dpm
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> hey o/
<duanedesign> o
<popey> Good morning !
<duanedesign> hello popey
<kim0> Morning fellas
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> http://www.networkworld.com/community/banshee-amazon-store-disabled-by-canonical-in-ubuntu  interesting read
<popey> oooooooold
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> cant be all up to date like you mr popey  ;)
<popey> :)
<kim0> daker: Morning
<daker> morning ツ
<topyli> czajkowski: the headline is linkbait though, was disappointed to see it :)
<topyli> (on lwn first)
<topyli> i'd rather write "Ubuntu One still default music store on Ubuntu despite player change" :)
<czajkowski> thats not going to grab attention though
<topyli> nope
 * topyli tweets, tests
<popey> jzb needs to get paid somehow :)
<topyli> or maybe "ubuntu adds amazon music store as an option" even
<nigelb> but that isn't going to get people to read the article.
<nigelb> also, it shows Ubuntu in good light!
<topyli> can't have that!
<nigelb> Exactlly!
<topyli> popey: that might be a good headline too, albite a bit niche
<topyli> or albeit
<dholbach> can somebody please sticky these two:
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449345
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10449347
<daker> kim0, o/
<duanedesign> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> thanks duanedesign!
<duanedesign> doneizzle dhizzleC[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<daker> dholbach, hi
<dholbach> hey daker - how are you doing?
<daker> good ツ & you ?
<dholbach> great - thanks :)
<kim0> daker: howdy man
<daker> question: i developing a project which going - i think - deployed but as you know they are running django 1.1.1 , the project have some difficulties with django 1.1.1 and it runs very well on 1.2.3
<daker> i mean question to dholbach ツ
<dholbach> did you figure out what exactly it requires from 1.2.3?
<dholbach> for the LD we had to "borrow" some code for a short time, but only a minimal piece that made it work
<dholbach> but you could just ask the people in #canonical-sysadmin
<dholbach> they can give a definite answer :)
<daker> ok thanks
<czajkowski> anyone know the ubuntu channel that deal with chrome/browser issues ?
<popey> czajkowski: specifically?
<czajkowski> popey: I know I was in one before with jcastro as I had a chrome issue with font displaying .  but every time I download items on this machine in chrome I get empty items
<czajkowski> but work fine in firefox
<popey> file a bug?
<czajkowski> popey: trying to work out is it  asetting or something someone has heard of before, tis just odd and only happens on this machine.
<doctormo> czajkowski: Even if it's a setting, it should be filled as a bug.
<czajkowski> ubuntu-bug chromium ? package does not exist, what do I file it agaisnt ?
<jcastro> chromium-browser
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<czajkowski> jcastro: what is the channel to follow up in  as well ?
<jcastro> u-mozillateam
<jcastro> fta hangs out there
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks
 * popey cuddles jcastro 
<czajkowski> wow a channel popey is not in :p
<popey> hah
<popey> i recently rebooted my vps, so pruned my channel list :p
<Pendulum> popey: how many channels are you in now, then?
<popey> not many
<popey> 92
<Pendulum> :)
<czajkowski> hmm to tesco to get food to cook
<czajkowski> toodles
<popey> czajkowski: pro-tip: Don't poison anyone!
<czajkowski> popey: I didnt poision him :(
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> cooking again this evening. :)
<czajkowski> I may be tempted to this time though
<popey> hehe
<czajkowski> London really isn';t pretty during the day
<czajkowski> at least by night the lights make it look pretty
 * czajkowski is making a lasagna this evening for dinner
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yummy :)
<jono> hey all
<Pendulum> hiya jono
<Pendulum> jono: we're still on for today, right?
<jono> yep
<jono> six hours of calls today
<jono> ugh
<kim0> six hours .. ew
 * Pendulum hugs jono 
 * jono hugs Pendulum
<doctormo> pleia2: Looks like we'll only be doing the alternative accommodation for UDS. Few Ubuntu orgs are interested in the Ubuntu community sponsorship idea.
<doctormo> So we'll drop it and work on just making it easier for those rich enough to fly there, but not so rich as to afford the UDS hotel.
<pleia2> doctormo: that's ashame, but a list of hotels at least will be helpful for those folks
<doctormo> pleia2: Yea, I thought I'd at least get a handful of people interested. But I got a big fat zero. Oh well.
<doctormo> And if it's not possible to get OMG interested, then it's not possible to get anyone interested IMO.
<doctormo> ;-)
<popey> where was this publicised?
 * popey hasn't seen anything about it
<doctormo> popey: It wasn't, it was private emails and individuals.
<pleia2> no where, I'm still working with ubuntu-hu to get a list
<doctormo> popey: Will you be going to UDS?
<popey> no idea
<doctormo> popey: If you don't go, would you put $40 into a hat to sponsor someone else?
<popey> I'll happily do that whether I go or not
<Technoviking> is sponsorship open?
<popey> has jono blogged it? :)
<doctormo> Technoviking: No, not yet.
<pleia2> well, once we have the locations pinned down we'll put together a sponsorship wiki page and see if we can get individual donations :)
<popey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/ -> "We are not currently accepting sponsorship applications for uds-o in Budapest, Hungary . Please check back again later!
<doctormo> pleia2: I was using popey as a litmus of interest, I wonder how he translates to other less involved users.
<pleia2> last time it was primarily individual donors, right?
<jono> sponsorship is not open yet
<jono> will be open very soon
<doctormo> pleia2: We speared it, so the one person we wanted to fund we went to the teams he was involved in and ask them directly.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> jono: How much support would a kickstarter project get from the community team, if we set one up at the same time?
 * popey hacks jono's wordpress install and hits [SUBMIT] on the blog post titled "Ubuntu Developer Summit Applications Open!"
<doctormo> popey: Would it be worth having the CC mull over everyone who doesn't get Canonical support for such a thing?
<popey> I think not, I think it's a JFDI
<popey> if you think it needs doing, do it
<doctormo> popey: No, I mean, when it's done, and there is a pot of gold.
<popey> was the comment about OMG serious? Have you approached them to write up about it?
<popey> nah, just get someone responsible to look after it
 * popey notes that as you have talked most about it, you automagically become responsible ;D
<doctormo> popey: Same person to choose the people to sponsor? I could do that :-P
<popey> CIVS?
<popey> maybe overthinking it tbh
<doctormo> What does CIVS mean?
<popey> its the poll system we use for votes
<popey> e.g. for the CC vote
<doctormo> Ah the Alternative vote.
<popey> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_f802a7d79840b58a
<popey> can you see that?
<popey> however.
<popey> did you see what the Linux Outlaws (podcast) guys did to get one of them to FOSDEM?
<popey> http://www.indiegogo.com/lo-fosdem2011
<popey> seemed to work well
<doctormo> popey: Thanks for the links.
<popey> np
<popey> I think it's a great idea to help get people to UDS
<doctormo> pleia2: What do you think? If you +1, I'll go ahead regardless.
<popey> I'm just not sure about the method
<popey> whether it's worth getting a list of people who want to go up front
<popey> and creating individual things for them
<popey> or one massive fund
<popey> "massive"
<pleia2> I think it would be hard to know who to poll
<popey> true
<popey> the people who donated?
<pleia2> some donors may just want to donate to someone who they know will represent their interests at the summit
<pleia2> so they won't want to commit until they know who they are donating to
<popey> yeah
<popey> it's tricky
<pleia2> maybe we just decide based on applications and community support we can see (last time it was pretty clear that BT wanted the sponsored party to go)
<doctormo> Try the massive pool and then try the singular funding next time if it fails?
<AlanBell> doctormo: I think it is a great idea, and just doing the hotel is great
<pleia2> yeah, and in their applications we should see if there is any money on their end
<pleia2> maybe they can afford half a trip, but not the whole thing
<pleia2> that way we can help more people
<AlanBell> you could gather a fund and split it between all the people paying their own flights towards their hotel bills
<doctormo> pleia2: For that, we'd need details on the accommodation costs.
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, which we're still working on, hajni is talking with a travel agent friend
<pleia2> doctormo: what is the minimum accomodation type, 3 star? 4 star?
<pleia2> (the highest is 5)
<m4n1sh> uds planner was written by Scott ?
<popey> m4n1sh: originally, maintained by various people now iirc
<doctormo> pleia2: Minimum is couches at houses ;-), but I suppose for others, 3 stars should be good.
 * popey points a finger at Daviey :D
<pleia2> doctormo: ok, thanks :)
<m4n1sh> that's why I see "Sign in to Keybuk's UDS Planner"
<popey> m4n1sh: what url?
<doctormo> pleia2: but if there is a way to reduce the cost by locating at distance, the key is transport.
<m4n1sh> https://login.launchpad.net/somerandomkey/+decide
<doctormo> It's easier to do if a bunch of people are located at the same distance hotel.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day now
<popey> m4n1sh: how did you get there?
<m4n1sh> popey: when you try to login
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<m4n1sh> popey: from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<m4n1sh> if you are not logged in
<popey> yeah, i wouldn't do that yet
<doctormo> popey: Yea, to answer your previous question. OMG didn't respond to a request to make an article for it.
<m4n1sh> which article?
 * Daviey raises an eyebrow
 * m4n1sh reads the log
<Daviey> am i wanted?
<doctormo> Daviey: Are you involved in OMG?
<Daviey> doctormo, no
<m4n1sh> doctormo: what exactly you want to post on omg? accomodation during uds?
<Daviey> popey, you pointed at me?
<doctormo> m4n1sh: Kickstarter to raise donations for getting people to UDS.
<m4n1sh> and you want an author who can post it?
<m4n1sh> probably david can? or akshat
<popey> doctormo: manish asked about the summit page which mentioned keybuk
<popey> doctormo: i suspect there is an alterior motive why omg didnt publicise
<popey> doctormo: I expect that both Joey and Ben want to go to UDS themselves :)
<popey> either that or one of 1) your story isnt shiny linkbait, 2) they are not your performing monkeys, making stories that you choose, 3) they get a lot of comments and missed it
<popey> or all of the above
<doctormo> popey: seems reasonable.
<m4n1sh> Lol
<doctormo> pleia2: I'll estimate $1k per sponsored person on the kickstart and aim to get 5 extra people there. I'll detail how it'll work with votes,
<m4n1sh> popey: lol @ 1
<popey> \o/ home time
<popey> see you gorgeous people later!
<popey> mwah mwah!
<mhall119> m4n1sh: did you have a question/problem with summit.ubuntu.com?
 * mhall119 saw your link above, but not sure of the context
<m4n1sh> mhall119: nope. Was just asking if Scott developed it :)
<m4n1sh> and btw is the sponsorship stopped?
 * mhall119 doesn't see Scott in the source history
<m4n1sh> mhall119: logout. and then goto the http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<m4n1sh> you will be redirected to login page
<mhall119> m4n1sh: sponsorship for UDS-O hasn't started yet, it was a bug in the summit code that had it opened previously
<m4n1sh> mhall119: ah. so people who applied have to apply again?
<m4n1sh> who already applied have to apply again?
<mhall119> m4n1sh: no, the sponsorship applications should still be in the database
<m4n1sh> it is there
<mhall119> but you can double-check with jcastro and Daviey on that
<jcastro> they're in there
<jcastro> submissions  are off
<mhall119> m4n1sh: going to that link took me through SSO and back, but I didn't see any mention of Scott
<jcastro> scott's mentioned in the form page
<mhall119> which I don't get to
<jcastro> though I /think/ cjohnston fixed that, not sure
<m4n1sh> on login page: "Sign in to Keybuk's UDS Planner"
<jcastro> m4n1sh: oh file a bug on that please
<mhall119> oh, on login.launchpad.net?
<jcastro> lp.net/summit
<m4n1sh> doing
<m4n1sh> it is
<m4n1sh> Registered 2009-05-19 by Scott James Remnant (Canonical)
<mhall119> jcastro: grep shows now 'keybuk' in summit's source tree, is this something recorded in Launchpad or SSO?
<jcastro> not sure
<mhall119> if summit was registered with LP's services, it may be stored by them
<mhall119> Daviey might know better
<mhall119> but I think that's the case, LP has pre-authorized access from summit, and probably has that name stored
<m4n1sh> cool
<m4n1sh> summit is in django
<mhall119> yup
<m4n1sh> my fav web framework :)
<mhall119> mine too ;)
<doctormo> mhall119: I still like wsgi, but django is tops
<m4n1sh> I think ubuntu makes use of wordpress+thematic framework a lot
<m4n1sh> and for custom work, django
<m4n1sh> jcastro: the lady on the left is amber? Right? https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_1Thkya8n93k/TVRdlbJ-iLI/AAAAAAAAfnc/7FU_VHREmhk/uds8.jpg
<jcastro> no that's Jane Silber
<vish> m4n1sh: nope
<m4n1sh> and well everyone knows who is on the right :)
 * vish leaves it to quickgun jcastro ;)
<m4n1sh> probably everyone him knows before they were even born
<mhall119> doctormo: you can run django on wsgi
<mhall119> that's the preferred way of doing it these days
<jcastro> vish: I moved to gdocs
<vish> jcastro: hmm, i actually meant that "quickgun jcastro" at your quick reply to manish :)
<jcastro> yeah, I moved on to you now.
<vish> jcastro: oh wait, now i get it :)
<jcastro> I AM FAST TODAY
<JFo> faster than a speeding code commit
<jcastro> this is why it's 1:30 and only am just now realizing I need to eat, heh
<JFo> same here jcastro
 * JFo listens to his belly rumble
<JFo> and that is a whole lot to have rumbling
<doctormo> JFo: My wife made me pea and ham soup, it was great.
<JFo> sounds like
<m4n1sh> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<m4n1sh> check zeitgeist tag on askubuntu
<jcastro> vish: ok that's one, I'm going to let it bake for a bit and give it a think
<m4n1sh> http://askubuntu.com/tags/zeitgeist/info
<jcastro> booya, accepted
<jcastro> nice work!
<m4n1sh> yay
<m4n1sh> will add more
<m4n1sh> snapshots too
<jcastro> no worries, it's real easy to integrate
<jcastro> it just gives me a nice graphical diff
<jcastro> and I click a button
<m4n1sh> oh really
<m4n1sh> stackexchange rocks
<jcastro> yeah add a link to the homepage or something and I'll screenie it
<m4n1sh> jcastro: everything is under consideration
<m4n1sh> this week the whole team is off the work
<m4n1sh> burnout killed most of them
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> signs of brutalness
<m4n1sh> except kamstrup
<m4n1sh> he has to work on unity :(
<jcastro> once he's done we can finally have python places
<m4n1sh> really?
<m4n1sh> is he the only person work on libunity
<m4n1sh> I can see most of the changes from him
<mhall119> jcastro: someone's already working on a python lib?
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, kamstrup
<mhall119> awesome!
<jcastro> m4n1sh: he's not the only one but it's mostly him
<mhall119> one less thing for my todo list
<jcastro> mhall119: the nice thing is we get python places AND launcherAPI python bits all at once
<mhall119> more awesome
<m4n1sh> kamstrup brutally rips apart our design decisions and make everyone's heads hang in shame :D
<m4n1sh> esp no one has been able to come up with a good blacklist api and aggregate api.. he finds out lots of issues with each design
<jcastro> he's pretty ninja
<m4n1sh> jcastro: http://twitter.com/#!/njpatel/status/19843856935 and http://twitter.com/#!/njpatel/status/25981912819
<Daviey> mhall119 / jcastro: That is something for Canonical IS to fix i think.
<scott-work> doctormo: been reading some of the ubuntu-artwork mail,  would it be possibel that you are others might be interested in working with ubuntu studio for artwork?
<dpm> ok everyone, see you on Monday!
<mhall119> wow, ronnie's google maps branch rocks
<jcastro> screenshot please!
<pleia2> doctormo: there is a 3 star hotel for ~45 euro (they don't use euros there, but it was easy for her to convert) per night 2 minutes walking distance away
<pleia2> hajni sent me a whole list up to 100 euro/night and 4 star, all within walking distance, I'll put together a wiki page after work tonight
 * pleia2 back to work
<doctormo> scott-work: It's possible, do you want to chat about it in #ubuntu-artwork with me and thorwil?
<doctormo> pleia2: That sounds fantastic!
<scott-work> doctormo: that would be capital!
<scott-work> doctormo: i don't think thorwil is there currently ?
<doctormo> scott-work: No, this is a thing which needs an EU timezone
<doctormo> So early morning for you :-)
<scott-work> doctormo: okay, so tomorrow morningin i shall endeavour to find you and thorwil on #ubuntu-artwork :)
<doctormo> scott-work: great, in the mean time. What kind of things did you have in mind?
<scott-work> doctormo: anything, everything :)
 * scott-work is a zen master :P
<doctormo> scott-work: Has paultag given up on getting me to do his gui?
<scott-work> doctormo: aye!  he's using a person within the ubuntustudio-dev group, it's a training exercise for him
<scott-work> doctormo: jocularity aside, the ubuntu studio team does not have any at all to do artwork or themeing (is that a word? is it spelt correctly?), so any help in this quarter would be appreciated
<jono> Pendulum, hey, just give me on sec and I will Skype you
<Pendulum> jono: no worries, need to find my headset anyway
<doctormo> scott-work: I think what I will do is make you a blog post on dA, there are lots of lost theme designers on there.
<Pendulum> jono: i'm ready whenever you are
<scott-work> doctormo: i sent an email to thorwil and he kindly said "no" :P
<AlanBell> has gnome-screenshot been completely broken by unity? I can only get it to take screeshots of the desktop wallpaper
<scott-work> doctormo: but he did sent a few links to others who might be interested
<doctormo> scott-work: Sounds good, he must be winding down his art stuff.
<scott-work> doctormo: but my thought was not to have contests or polls, just form a small group that can work collaboratively and come up with some good designs or ideas
<doctormo> scott-work: That's the idea.
<scott-work> doctormo: but certainly a blog post on dA would be an awesome step :)
<doctormo> scott-work: How should folks contact you?
<scott-work> doctormo: they can reach me at scottalavender@gmail.com
<scott-work> that is a commonly available email address that i freely make public
<jono> Pendulum, which chan should do the meeting in next week?
<jono> #ubuntu-accessibility ?
<jono> Pendulum, I will use that for now, we can change it if needed
<doctormo> scott-work: http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/blog/38530843/
<scott-work> doctormo: thanks!  i'll look at it at home, i have to run to pick up the kids :)
<pleia2> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-O/OtherAccommodation
<doctormo> pleia2: Does that include the UDS hotel itself for comparison?
<pleia2> doctormo: no, I think we'll have to call the hotel to find out the rate
<pleia2> on uds.ubuntu.com there is a "If you are not a Canonical employee or sponsored by Canonical but wish to book a room at please fill in this form and send it to reservations.budapest@corinthia.com" note
<pleia2> but "this form" doesn't exist
<pleia2> all I asked for from Hajni were 3+ star hotels within walking distance under 100 euros/night
<doctormo> pleia2: Perfect, you're a star!
<doctormo> jono: When you announce sponsorship, can you link to our wiki page?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-18
 * popey hugs doctormo 
<Pendulum> jono: that's where I was going to suggest
<jono> doctormo, which page?
<jono> oh I see
<jono> will do
<doctormo> Tah, we'll update with funding details as they come in on the sub page.
<doctormo> Thanks for the good comment on the blog too jono
<pleia2> doctormo: oh Hajni is also going to get back to me about ubuntu-hu members offering couches :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Also fantastic!
 * doctormo hugs pleia2 and ubuntu-hu members.
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> and yeah, they rock
<jono> doctormo, np
<JanC> why only 3+ star hotels?
<mhall119> because it's being paid for out of pocket
<JanC> looking at those prices, my dad & mom obviously paid less for a nice place to sleep in Budapest in December (but probably not near UDS ;) )
<pleia2> the area is expensive
<popey> no surprise there :S
<Pendulum> mhall119: I think he was asking why it didn't include things with fewer stars than 3
<JanC> they also didn't look for stars in hotels  ;)
<pleia2> and I'd rather not put my fellow attendees up in dumps in a foreign country :)
<pleia2> 45 euros is not bad though
<Pendulum> yeah, I'd worry about quality of hotels that are less than 3 stars in Budapest. I think I've stayed in one :-/
<popey> thats cheap by uk standards
<pleia2> yeah, cheap for here too
<Pendulum> yeah, 45 euros is very good for hotels most places
<mhall119> I'd imagine that Canonical gets a discounted rate on hotel rooms, any chance that people paying their own way can get a room in the hotel at those rates?
<popey> your average cheap chain hotel will be 45-55 GBP which is 53-65 EUR
<pleia2> mhall119: I mentioned above that the uds site has a form to fill out if you want to stay there, but the form is MIA, so maybe when that's up it'll tell more about pricing
<Pendulum> mhall119: I think Canonical pays the same as the group rate that they offer for people who pay their own way or book from them
<mhall119> ok
<Pendulum> in Orlando, though, they didn't publish what the group rate was, you had to ask (they did publish it for Brussels)
 * mhall119 needs to get his passport paperwork started
<Pendulum> mhall119: yes you do!
<mhall119> it's such a hassle, you actually have to show up in person
<JanC> I did a quick search, and I see Ibis hotels (Accor group) with rooms for 29-39 EUR in Budapest...
<mhall119> in person!
<mhall119> like it's 1990 or something
<Pendulum> haha
<JanC> and Ibis isn't even the cheapest hotels in that hotel group...
<mhall119> I mean, I have a camera, I have a computer, I can even prove it's me by signing it with my GPG key
<pleia2> I ended up paying $75 to get my name change rushed for brussels, oops
<mhall119> but no, I have to go stand in line like a luddite
<pleia2> it would have been free if I had planned properly :)
<Pendulum> I once lost my passport less than a week before I was due to fly
<Pendulum> and in that week was a weekend, and Christmas (and Christmas Eve)
<Pendulum> there was some really "exciting" manuvering to make that work ;)
<mhall119> dang, I need to order a birth certificate from Miami
<JanC> mhall119: you need a passport or a visum?
<mhall119> passport
<JanC> I guess having mandatory ID cards makes getting a passport easier over here (they did the "birth certificate" check when you were born...)
<mhall119> my parents are gonna check if they have a copy of mine, but they don't think so
<mhall119> oh sweet, I can get my birth certificate from my current county
<mhall119> no need for a trip to Miami
<mhall119> do I need a passport book, card, or book and card?
<IdleOne> mhall119: passport book
<JanC> what's a "passport card" ?
<IdleOne> the card is enough for when you cross into Canada for example by car or boat.
<IdleOne> if you travel by plane they require the book iirc
<maco> it's not valid for air travel
<JanC> something like our ID cards ?
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> dang the books are expensive though
<Pendulum> yeah, passports are not cheap :-/
<mhall119> $30 for the card, $110 for the book
<maco> HUH
<maco> i thought passports were like $60
<IdleOne> mhall119: the book is valid all over the world for all types of travel
<maco> but the thing i was about to type ("but at least they last ten years") still applies. at least for adults.
<JanC> and valif for at least 5 years probably
<JanC> or 10  ;)
<IdleOne> 5 years for your first book and ten years after that in Canada
<IdleOne> not sure why that is though
<Pendulum> 10 years if you're over 16 in the US
<Pendulum> I think it's 5 if you're under 16
<mhall119> oh well, if I get sponsorship for UDS-O, it'll be a small price to pay
<Pendulum> :)
<IdleOne> ahh maybe that is what i was thinking of Pendulum :)
<Pendulum> mhall119: plus then you have it for 10 years for other UDSes and stuff :)
<mhall119> exactly
<mhall119> except half the UDSes look like they'll be in my back yard again
<mhall119> which is also cool
<Pendulum> well 1/2 would be in the US probably anyway
<JanC> I guess they are easily renewed also, no need to hunt for birth certificates again etc.
<mhall119> yeah,  if you have a passport it seems that's all you need to get a new one
<Pendulum> so unless you lose it :-/
 * mhall119 doesn't plan on losing it
<maco> or unless its expired for like > 1yr before you renew
<IdleOne> nobody ever does
<maco> because if you let it stay expired too long, you're back to applying from scratch, not renewing
<Pendulum> mhall119: you're also unlikely to move 2-3 times a year :)
<Pendulum> mine went missing in various dorm -> home -> dorm moves
<JanC> and AFAIK the EU doesn't have the silly "questionaire" that the US has...   ;)
<mhall119> Pendulum: given that we bought our house before the market hit bottom, we're not going anywhere for a while
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I was lucky because we had a copy of my birth certificate already
<mhall119> but, at least we have room for guests in October
<Pendulum> \o/
<Pendulum> I swear if it snows in April, I'm driving down to y'all then just to escape ;)
<mhall119> you know you're welcome any time
<JanC> like: "did you ever smoke pot?", "did you ever protest US foreign policy?", etc. -- of course everybody answers yes to that :P  (not!)
<mhall119> heh
<Pendulum> heh
<paultag> errrrr
<mhall119> does "whining on facebook" count as a protest?
<Pendulum> I've never been asked if I'd ever smoked pot when returning to the US
 * paultag coughs
<Pendulum> That could be a fun question when coming home from Amsterdam :)
<mhall119> lol
<Pendulum> pain vacations ftw \o/
<mhall119> answer: "Well I have *now*"
<JanC> Pendulum: it's for non-US-ians travelling to the US  ;)
<paultag> mhall119: fun fact, it's still not legal there
<Pendulum> JanC: I know. I just didn't realise they asked that much detail
<mhall119> paultag: it's not?
<Pendulum> nope, it's a loop hole in an old law
<paultag> they just have a law saying they won't go after coffe shops that sell pot, given they follow the rules
<mhall119> oh
<paultag> but it's still not "legal"
<JanC> well, they ask about using illegal drugs at least (don't remember if they mentioned pot)
<mhall119> so, kind of like California
<Pendulum> mhall119: well CA has legalised within the state medical use
<paultag> mhall119: well, it's legal there, but the federal law still maintains it's not
 * Pendulum is considering a relocation to CA
<mhall119> right, but there's still a federal law against it
<paultag> mhall119: so no state level officer can go after someone with a script, but goverment feds can
<paultag> such as the DEA
<paultag> ... not that I know any of this for any reason
<JanC> it's not a loophole in the law, they just have a rule that says that amounts under a certain level are not persecuted
 * mhall119 loves our mixed-up country
<paultag> JanC: right
<IdleOne> DEA =? Dude Eer Allyours
<mhall119> Drug Enforcement Agency
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> yeah I know
<paultag> bunch of narcs
<paultag> I mean, true americans
<mhall119> this is a logged channel right?
<JanC> in Belgium owning "personal amounts" is not persecuted either, but selling is (unlike most municipalities in The Netherlands, where selling small amounts is not persecuted either)
<maco> JanC: to which the answer is "illegal in what jurisdiction?"
<Pendulum> mhall119: btw, can you tell Michelle I said congrats?
<mhall119> Pendulum: I will when she comes back
<mhall119> she'd out celebrating with some friends
<Pendulum> :D
<Pendulum> actually, it's interesting if you look at various state laws in the US
<JanC> maco: using/selling weed is illegal all over The Netherlands  :P
<maco> Pendulum: on what?
<Pendulum> like in NY possesion under an oz of cannabis is decriminalized
<JanC> except when prescribed by anMD
<JanC> it's just not persecuted in most places
<Pendulum> JanC: yeah, that's why I'd do extra well there. I'm clear medical case :)
<JanC> you still need a prescription to make ;)
<pleia2> smoking weed is required in san francisco (it's impossible to avoid second hand smoke if you ever go outside :P)
<Pendulum> heh
<JanC> in Belgium it's legal to use when you have a prescriptio, but nobody can sell it legally, talk about loopholes...  :P
<Pendulum> pleia2: I actually am seriously considering relocating to the Bay Area, and that is one of the reasons ;)
<Pendulum> JanC: can you grow if you have a prescription?
<JanC> Pendulum: growing for personal use is at least decriminalized
<Pendulum> JanC: that's also pretty similar to a lot of the medical use laws in the US. It's one of teh reasons my state doesn't have medical use legal, the last governor wouldn't sign the bill that passed because she said she didn't want to encourage people to do something that was illegal (buying)
<JanC> it has been proposed that farmacies should sell it...
<JanC> when prescribed of course
<Pendulum> in California and the parts of Canada where it's prescribable, they have dispensaries
<Pendulum> also in Colorado
<Pendulum> for people who have prescriptions
<Pendulum> I think that's really sensible
<Pendulum> but I do try to keep up somewhat on the laws various places
<Pendulum> I actually went to the Cannabis Cup one year
<pleia2> yeah, the dispensary trucks are painted with flowers and crazy hippy stuff
<Pendulum> too many stoners there for me :-/
<pleia2> it's very amusing :)
<Pendulum> (I don't get high, I actually end up with more energy and better functioning so the traditional lazy stoner type actually annoys me)
<JanC> it seems like the problem is with drug registration laws, which mandate that drugs have the same amount of active substances over time
<pleia2> they also do delivery
<pleia2> pizza, check...!
<Pendulum> in the US there is a synthetic THC med, but I don't find it as effective as cannabis (which I prefer to eat or get through a vapourizer than to smoke. Smoking makes me cough)
<Pendulum> for the record, I don't actually use it illegally in the US
<Pendulum> I just go to Amsterdam when I can afford to do so ;)
<Pendulum> and take the legal synthetic THC med
<Pendulum> which is also so dangerous to make that we're the only country that makes it
<JanC> the thing is, natural Canabis also includes antidotes for some of the side-effects of THC  ;)
<JanC> at least, some varieties do
<Pendulum> there used to be a plant in Germany that made it, but the stopped due to too many injuries
<Pendulum> yeah
<JanC> somebody I know got prescribed cannabis once as a possible help for CFS, but she couldn't get it easily within Belgiumn and CFS doesn't make traveling easy...  :-/
<Pendulum> yeah
<duanedesign> 'lo  Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> amazing it reached 73f/22c today. Finally got rid of most the snow
<duanedesign> got to open up all the windows. The cats love that
<Pendulum> wow
<Pendulum> we got somewhere in the upper 50s here
<Pendulum> but still have too much snow
<JanC> it's about 2°C now, was around 5-7 °C by day I think
<Pendulum> JanC: see, I wouldn't mind that so much. It's the 2+ feet of snow (that still hasn't melted) that's the problem
<JanC> eh, I can imagine
<JanC> snow melts at that temperature, but probably not very fast...
<Pendulum> depends on the level of sun
<JanC> I hope at least the sidewalks etc. are cleared?
<Pendulum> depends on where you are
<Pendulum> there are no sidewalks on my street anyway
<Pendulum> but I nearly hurt myself getting petrol in my car because they hadn't cleared around the base of the pumps and it'd iced over
<JanC> well, snow always melts when the temperature is 1°C or more, but if there is no sun it can be very slow
<maco> O_O huh....
<maco> filling up the tank has to suck if you're in a wheelchair
<maco> have to get the chair out of the car and set up, scoot out, figure out how to turn around and face the tank...and then do it all in reverse
<maco> i never thought about the mechanics of that before
<Pendulum> if you actually can't walk, you find places that have more than 1 attendant because they're legally required to help you at no extra cost as long as it means the counter isn't abandoned
<duanedesign> add in ice :\
<JanC> not only dangerous if you are in a wheelchair, but even more so indeed
<Pendulum> if I couldn't walk, I actually don't know where in this area I could get petrol as everything is 1-person manning
<Pendulum> I'd probably end up having to bring a parent with me
<maco> Pendulum: good to know, but if you're really low on gas driving around hunting for a 2-person place seems...problematic
<Pendulum> or someone else
<Pendulum> maco: you don't let yourself get that low
<Pendulum> it's one of those "extra planning" things you have to do
<JanC> eh, in general 1-person places will help you too here
<Pendulum> not here
<Pendulum> a lot of places in the US, tbh, even if they have 2 people will try to get out of it
<maco> how do you signal to them that you need assistance, anyway?
<duanedesign> i always heard it is better not to let your car get really low on gas. Supposedly that is where all the muck is in your tank (at the bottom). Do not know how true that is
<Pendulum> generally there's a sign saying "honk"
<maco> duanedesign: yeah...
<Pendulum> a few places have buttons you can press
<maco> duanedesign: in winter its really bad
<maco> (moire likely to freeze)
<duanedesign> ahh
<Pendulum> I have problems in the winter because for some reason the whole ethanol evaporating thing seems to be worse in the winter
<Pendulum> (or at least, that's what my father blames it on)
<maco> our fathers need to debate then
<Pendulum> so I can park at home and it'll say 1/4 of a tank and then when I turn the car on next it'll be 1/8 tank
<maco> because the frozen gas explanation came from my dad
<JanC> duanedesign: the older your car the more likely dirt heaps up at the bottom
<Pendulum> yeah, my car is old
<Pendulum> not as old as my previous car
<Pendulum> I think my previous car might have been older than maco ;)
<maco> hehe
<Pendulum> (got sold when I was in NYC, unfortunately, as it was still running well)
<Pendulum> it was an 88 ford taurus wagon. I love it dearly. it was named The BOat
<Pendulum> *Boat
<JanC> but most cars have a fuel meter that lists 0 when there are still a couple of litres of fuel in it  ;)
<Pendulum> *loved
<Pendulum> now I have a '96 Cavelier with ridiculously low milage for its age. But it's a lot harder for me to get in and out of
<Pendulum> I've named it Ivy :)
<Pendulum> (yes, I name things :) )
<duanedesign> :)
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Chevrolet_Cavalier#Third_generation --> this?
<jcastro> I had a 2nd generation cavalier!
<Pendulum> I don't know what generation
<JanC> judging from the engines, it can't have low milage, but maybe that's just a European viewpoint  ;)
<Pendulum> it had 74k when I bought it
<Pendulum> it's not quite up to 76k
<JanC> it has a quite large engine for a car that size...
<ScottL> doctormo, ping
<doctormo> ScottL: pong
<ScottL> doctormo, can we go private for a minute?
<doctormo> ScottL: Sure thing
<Technoviking> any CC folks here?
 * pleia2 hugs Technoviking 
<doctormo> Technoviking: problems with CC?
<doctormo> Oh you mean Community Council, not Creative Commons
 * doctormo goes for a lye down
 * popey tickles Technoviking 
<kim0> Morning o/
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi kim0
<huats> morning
<dholbach> salut huats mon ami
<huats> hello my dear friend dholbach !
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<Pendulum> hiya :)
<duanedesign> heya Pendulum
<duanedesign> dholbach: i worked on the outline to start on the packkaging guide screencasts.
<dholbach> yoooohooo!
<dholbach> duanedesign, how does it work out?
<duanedesign> dholbach: seems like  it can be split between two screencasts http://paste.ubuntu.com/568689/
<duanedesign>  though I am a little worried about each one being a little long. But I am partial to short screencasts
<Technoviking> morning all
 * popey cuddles Technoviking 
<nigelb> Catching the flu sucks.  Sigh.
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm going to call it a day in a bit - have a great weekend every one
<dholbach> nigelb, hope you get better soon again
<nigelb> thanks dholbach, g'nite :)
<Technoviking> where are irc logs stored at?
<nigelb> Technoviking: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Technoviking> nigelb: thanks, duh on me
<nigelb> :)
<Technoviking> crap #ubuuntuforums is not logged? /faceplam
 * czajkowski hugs Technoviking 
<popey> hahah
<maco> Technoviking: jdong probably has logs
<Technoviking> maco: i got logs from irssi, but not very official
<maco> ah ok
<jcastro> can I get a RT please? I have no followers: http://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/38643201854283776
<Pendulum> jcastro: I RTed, hopefully others will too :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: how's the new hw working out?
<Technoviking> jcastro: pretty good, have had a couple of hiccups, probably mysql related
<Technoviking> think the whole forums database need to be repaired and optimized
<jcastro> Pendulum: are they not using the bot for this?
<Pendulum> jcastro: is it not picking questions up?
<jcastro> no I guess they were told that I would just paste in the questions
<jcastro> *shrug*
<Pendulum> oh, that may be because jono doesn't use the bot
<paultag> for the classroom?
<paultag> if they prefix with QUESTION: it should pick it up, it has a stack queue system
<paultag> and you can pop questions off the top
<Pendulum> jcastro: the bot's there and it should be working and you should be able to just do it that way
<paultag> I guess it's not a stack
<paultag> it's one way, so a simple fifo queue
<jcastro> it's ok
<Pendulum> paultag: I don't think this is a bot problem. it's sounding to me like a people thing
<Technoviking> jcastro: you need to dress in meat and live in Hollywood to get more followers:)
<jussi> anyone know when jono is about?
<Technoviking> jcastro and jono: ping
<jussi> Technoviking: fyi, if you get that bounce message, its just in our moderation queue, and we will accept it when we see it. :)
<Technoviking> jussi: my work email is kinda bouncy, so wanted to make sure
<jussi> Technoviking: ahh fair enough. both got here though :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: doing an irc session
<jcastro> jono has the day off
<jussi> Technoviking: anyway, its simply a request to rt as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> hrm, need more info there.
<Technoviking> jcastro: will ping you later then
<jussi> Technoviking: anyway, if you want the channel logged, just mail rt asking for it to be logged. as long as its in our namespace, thats  fine :)
<jcastro> kim0: heh, you can lead it on ustream. :p
<kim0> jcastro: I just think it'd be more interactive and fun
<jcastro> yeah, there's only so much typing you can do on irc in an hour
<kim0> indeed
<jcastro> any of you watch Fringe?
<Technoviking> jcastro: yeah
<pleia2> yep
<jcastro> ok so I started a few weeks ago
<jcastro> now I am all caught up
<jcastro> and like, I can't wait for fridays now
<pleia2> hehe
<jcastro> plus Spartacus is on too on fridays
<Technoviking> Mondays are my favorite, House and Top Gear, also the chance to watch Robot Chicken on Tivo
<vish> jcastro: astro!
<jcastro> asterisk, come here
<jcastro> can you get me that lsd over there asprin?
<vish> haha!
<jcastro> http://fringepedia.net/wiki/Astrid_Farnsworth#Trivia
<jcastro> the internet never lets me down
<vish> is monday a holiday in the US?
<JFo> yep
<JFo> President's Day
<vish> JFo: oh! thx
<JFo> my pleasure :)
<jcastro> JFo: wait
<jcastro> we're off on monday?
<sense> Next week is school holiday here! :) I think I'll give the Unity API a try, if can get Unity to run stable. Nouveau now works again with Compiz, but it seems to freeze after a while.
<vish> sense: hey!!!
<sense> A whole week of free!
<JFo> jcastro, yep yep :)
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/721469
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 721469 in eglibc "program startup fails with "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed!"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcastro> if you're on natty and amd64 don't upgrade please
<Technoviking> jcastro: got an UDS topic, cimmunity behavior in social networks
<jcastro> k, when things are open in lp that would be a nice one
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690530
<jcastro> can we put big stars/sticky on this, etc.
<jcastro> man, we gotta consolidate the stickies in this subform
<jcastro> this is a bit too much right now
<Technoviking> yeah, I will think how to clean up, made an announement for your post, expires Tueaday
<Technoviking> Think that is long enough?
<jcastro> it should be sorted like, in an hour or so
<jcastro> they're fixing it as we speak
<Technoviking> ok, will expire it tomorrow
<jcastro> that should be enough
<popey> jcastro: any idea when we'll have an nvidia driver?
<popey> I've not been able to use natty for two weeks
<Technoviking> ok changed
<jcastro> popey: no clue, I'm held back
<popey> wish I was
 * popey grabs an alpha 1 iso to reinstall 
<popey> which is now gone
<popey> only alpha 2, which was made after the xorg upgrade
<popey> magic
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> popey, let me dig around some. I probably have a natty Alpha 1 iso somewhere
<popey> ta
<JFo> you need i386 or x64?
<popey> 64
<JFo> k
<JFo> popey, no joy :-/
<JFo> I looked everywhere
<popey> thanks for looking
<JFo> if I do come across it today I will put it somewhere you can get to it
<JanC> popey: you can probably find daily .iso that was alpha 1?
<popey> I can?
<popey> they only keep 2 days of dailys
<popey> alpha1 was over 2 weeks ago
<JanC> hm, apparently also gone
<jcastro> popey: wrt. to your last tweet we had to move to xorg 1.10 or we'd be doomed
<JanC> they used to keep more dailies...  ☺
<popey> could have been better publicsised that "hey, no 3d for you!"
<jcastro> well it was on -devel
<jcastro> sure, we could always make more noise, but that's a long way from "piss poor planning"
<jcastro> just piss poor communication
<jcastro> I blame JFo
<JFo> me too... errr
<popey> you dont think that having a brand new 3d desktop in testing, and the market leading video card manufacturer that actually supports that 3d desktop feature not having a driver might be bad planning?
<jcastro> right, it sucks
<popey> also, the -devel notice was nowhere near explicit enough
<JanC> intel is the market-leading video core manufacturer for desktops  ;)
<popey> I remember reading it
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2011-January/001042.html
<popey> search that page for "nvidia"
<JanC> popey: I think there were no AMD closed source drivers either?
<jcastro> nope
<JanC> maybe they could have waited a week with the new xorg, but OTOH then they wouldn't have a lot less testing of it for the open source drivers...
<JanC> s/n't//
<JanC> (in the beginning the intel driver was not exactly working very well either)
<jcastro> it's pretty much lose/lose
<jcastro> but needs to happen
<jcastro> I know it sucks
<jcastro> I'm trying to get people contributing to unity and I am missing out on everyone with an ATI and nvidia card
<popey> I am being offered Debian unstable ISOs :D
<JanC> I haven't tried on my AMD yet, but it tends to work fine with the open source drivers...
<jcastro> yeah, it's the closed ones that are the suckfest
<doctormo> jcastro: Dragging software into the new century, kicking and screaming.
<doctormo> suckfest is what it is.
<JanC> maybe they should have made an alpha 2a and alpha 2b...   :P
<jcastro> it's ok, luckily I have an intel card so I never get screwed.
<jcastro> OH WAIT.
<JanC> generally I prefer a broken graphics driver over a broken libc though  ;)
<JFo> me too :-/
<jcastro> yeah
 * JFo has a nice, useless netbook now.
<jcastro> at least we caught it and are removing it from the archive
<jcastro> that could have been much worse say ... over the weekend
<jcastro> JFo: hold on
<jcastro> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<jcastro> ubuntu16 is what you want
<popey> keeping the alpha 1 iso around on the server might have been handy.
<jcastro> kim0: around?
<kim0> jcastro: hey
<kim0> whats up
<jcastro> know anyone doing VDI on UEC or amazon?
<kim0> x2go ?
<kim0> you mean just remote desktops or something more complex
<jcastro> I think they want to do a ton of windows clients but not pay the huge vmware tax
<jcastro> he didn't really give me much info, just a tweet
<kim0> who's he :)
<jcastro> oh, old army buddy, he does some IT stuff for them
<kim0> so he wants to run ubuntu remotely and access it from windows ?
<kim0> or the reverse
<jcastro> I think he wants to run windows clients on UEC
<jcastro> but it doesn't really work like that right?
<kim0> you want to run the "client" on the cloud ?
<jcastro> right
<kim0> and what would be the server
<jcastro> his own UEC setup presumably
<doctormo> kim0: The server is the cloud, the desktops are vm clients.
<jcastro> I mailed him asking him for details, maybe someone from marketing or something can call him
<jcastro> I (think) VMWare sells this predone with ESX
<kim0> yeah
<jcastro> where the computers in the office turn into LTSP-like things but they run VMs
<kim0> doctormo: what's vm clients ? like what OS is that
<jcastro> I think they have their own shim thing based on rhel
<jcastro> kim0: anyway, to more important things, XBMC!
<kim0> there's ehum .. redhat spice VDI stuff
<doctormo> kim0: Think of it as a licensing trick, they want to use Windows, but without paying for it.
<jcastro> well no
<jcastro> they still pay for the license
<kim0> well
<kim0> I know of a trick
<kim0> you can take a WinXP box
<kim0> and apply a dll patch
<jcastro> the benefit is they only have one desktop image everyone can run
<kim0> and magically launch 100 remote desktops
<kim0> although by design it shouldn't be able to do that
<kim0> whether or not that's legal is .. ehum a different story
<kim0> I'm not sure actually .. not saying it isnt
<jcastro> you can't
<jcastro> I tried that at my last job. :)
<kim0> legally or technically
<jcastro> both
<kim0> nah .. I am doing it
<kim0> ehum
<jcastro> 100?
<kim0> well 20
<jcastro> you don't hit some client limit thing?
<kim0> just for testing .. may I add
<jcastro> though, the ESX/VDI thing only makes sense with tons of clients
<kim0> VDI doesn't really help save any licensing AFAICT
<kim0> it's useful to centralize desktops .. backups .. etc
<kim0> you still pay MS and VMware
<jcastro> yeah I am pretty sure once you add up all the ESX bits ...
<kim0> no matter what terminal server software you use
<kim0> you still have to pay MS afaik
<kim0> boy I hate that MS world :)
<kim0> like to pretend they just don't exist hehe
<jcastro> the best is when you buy their own central thing
<jcastro> they ding you TWICE
<jcastro> you need a normal license, and a CAL
<kim0> yes I remember once hearing that $h1t
<maco> obfuscated swearing is still swearing
<kim0> I was standing there refusing to believe this is actually how it works
<kim0> jcastro: Might wanna check out http://www.2x.com/terminalserver/
<jcastro> hah you got maco'ed
<kim0> no idea if that saves on anything
 * kim0 weeps to maco .. please forgive me :)
<jcastro> maco: did you watch Modern Family yet? It was on on Wednesday
<maco> jcastro: i last owned a tv in 2008
<maco> i will be getting broadband tomorrow
<jcastro> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm33590528/nm1736769
 * doctormo cheers for broadband
<kim0> maco: how broad is that
<doctormo> I've been watching Andrew Mar's History of Modern Britian. Fantastic stuff.
<JanC> you need to pay Microsoft a license for every concurrent user, but they won't sell you any extra licenses for the same WinXP box, so...
<JanC> the guy who sells Ubuntu multiseats here in Belgium asked Microsoft about it because another company started selling WinXP multiseats without extra licenses...   :P
<kim0> JanC: so basically no way to save money with MS right ? any way you still pay per concurrent user
<JanC> kim0: and not only for Windows, you also have to pay a license per user for most of the software you use on it...   ;)
<kim0> horrible mess
<kim0> A MS guy once told me a simple rule .. if you touch it, you pay for it :)
<JanC> http://www.multiseatcomputer.be/mslicense.pdf --> "Licensing Windows Client and Server Operating Systems in Multiuser Scenarios"
<doctormo> kim0: The other simple rule: "If Microsoft had anything to do with it, don't touch it"
<kim0> yeah, that's what all of us try to do I guess :)
<kim0> and as much as I don't like to admit it .. Apple is mostly worse
<JanC> depends for what, their server stuff is open source mostly
<doctormo> kim0: "A frightful specter is haunting the land, it is the specter of Applism" :-P
<kim0> hehe
<JanC> OTOH, working at Apple can't be fun
<kim0> JanC: that's the stuff they haven't written themselves ;)
<JanC> kim0: they wrote some of it themselves (e.g. calendar server)
<JanC> and teh yown CUPS of course
<kim0> they bought it yeah
<kim0> I can't think of something they "chose" to open source, rather than being forced to
<JanC> just heard in the #fosdem channel the only main talk that won't have a video on-line is from an Apple employee, speaker videos are forbidden for all Apple employees (except Steve Jobs, I guess)
<kim0> OMG!!
<doctormo> kim0: Lets be honest, free and open source isn't something elites really like.
<kim0> Google likes
<kim0> and Ubuntu is elite as well :P
<doctormo> kim0: They're more friendly, but I account that to their lack of elitism. :-P
<JanC> kim0: calendarserver was something they wrote themselves I think?
<kim0> not sure :/ who uses that
<JanC> it's in the Ubuntu repos  ;)
<doctormo> Ubuntu is weird, we have stuff going on which isn't good, but at the same time it's still out best shot at getting FOSS out there.
<doctormo> our*
<JanC> kim0: another thing is Darwin Streaming Server
<kim0> is that not based on any open sourcish stuff
<JanC> it's under the Apple Public Source License (and is apparently used by Akamai & Youtube)
<kim0> youtube! that's surprising
<JanC> wikipedia says they use it for streaming to mobile phones
<kim0> yeah .. still would hope Apple became more open though .. they have a long way to go
<kim0> JanC: what was the Apple talk about
<JanC> llvm + clang
<kim0> hmm that would have been cool
<kim0> to watch that is
<JanC> and a braindead corporate policy from Apple, forbiding promotion of one of their products to potential users & collaboraters...  :P
<kim0> haha indeed :)
<doctormo> JanC: Then that's good for us, isn't it?
<JanC> doctormo: we use/need llvm too!
<JanC> including to make graphics drivers better  ☺
<doctormo> ⚔⚔ Yes, but do we need to see this to that?
<popey> doctormo: you talking about art team stuff?
<JanC> well, somebody seeing it could become a contributor, so who knows?
<doctormo> popey: no, not today, not well enough
<popey> oh ok, it was just the "we have stuff going on which isn't good"
<popey> read into it
<popey> wrongly
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-19
<Technoviking> have a good weekend all
<nhandler> Same to you Technoviking
<nigelb> Morning
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign :0
<nigelb> err :)
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> what is the easiest way to install QT libs on Gnome? is their a metapackage?
<maco> i imagine if you installed libqt4-dev itd have to pull in all the binary packages
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> maco: that worked great
<duanedesign> :)
<maco> yay
<duanedesign> working on a project that was done using QT. We were going to do a GTK version. Do not know if that is really necessary now with 11.10 including QT
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: up late
<duanedesign> yeah :\
<czajkowski> :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-02-20
<nigelb> o/
<doctormo> ♥ nigelb
<nigelb> doctormo: pong?
 * AlanBell blinks
 * nigelb looks at AlanBell 
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello friend
<nigelb> oh, yeah! http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/case-studies/legislators-kerala-india-work-better-ubuntu-laptops
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> nigelb: nice
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-13
<jono> hey everyone
<cjohnston> hi
<popey> yo
<cjohnston> /33/
<popey>  /45/
<pangolin> HIKE
<popey> bah
<popey>  /78/ was the correct response
<popey> young-uns
 * popey goes to bed
<pangolin> night
<bkerensa> akgraner: Do we know who works on the Ubuntu Friendly team?
<cprofitt> Ara I think
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~apulido
<akgraner> bkerensa, yes we do -
<cprofitt> not sure of any others
<cprofitt> hey akgraner
<akgraner> bkerensa, what do you need to know that's Victor's team - what's up?
<akgraner> cprofitt, hey
<bkerensa> akgraner: Were considering doing some Ubuntu Friendly testing at our Global Jam in addition to Ubuntu and Debian bug fixing
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> so we wanted a list of stuff we will need
<akgraner> oh cool  - it's easy
<cprofitt> yeah...
<akgraner> look in the dash at system testing
<bkerensa> k
<cprofitt> I think you can do the testing with a CD or flashdrive boot
<akgraner> and that's all you need to do
<akgraner> :-)
<cprofitt> if I remember the con call
<akgraner> yep you can
<cprofitt> alright... I gotta get some sleep
<akgraner> night cprofitt
<cprofitt> have a great night all
<akgraner> bkerensa, I have a slide deck somewhere about Ubuntu Friendly - as I demo'd it for a LUG meeting
<akgraner> I'll send it to you this week
<akgraner> but basically if you just go through the 'system testing' you'll know what to do - but if you have questions about it - join #ubuntu-testing or shoot me an email and I'll help you out as well
<akgraner> bkerensa, give me til Friday to get you the slidedeck - I have a couple things I need to do this week but bug me if I don't have it to you by Friday ( I need to send it to Victor as well :-/)
<nigelb> Its an akgraner! :)
<akgraner> nigelb, hey you!
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> How was LC?
<akgraner> awesome and busy
<akgraner> and I can flash SD drives and install all kinds of things on our member boards now - woot woot :-)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> so do we call you ARM geek now?
<akgraner> nigelb, haha
<akgraner> we also demo's Ubuntu TV on ARM  (PandaBoard) and that was popular as well as an XBMC demo on Snowball. Was pretty cool - video will be out over the next few weeks of all our demos
<nigelb> *whee*
<akgraner> s/demo's/demo'd
<mhall119> akgraner: how was the performance of the TV on the pandaboard?
<akgraner> awesome :-)
<akgraner> gotta luv those boxee remotes too :-)
 * mhall119 gotta get one to love
<akgraner> our android team had 10 demos on 5 boards
<akgraner> they demo's various games running on ICS
<akgraner> dang it - demo'd
<mhall119> I saw someone post an image of a quad-core A9
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> I'll be posting pics tonight hopefully
<mhall119> some nice hardware starting to come out
<akgraner> totally - I'm excited
<mhall119> I'm jealous
<akgraner> why?
<mhall119> because I don't have any :(
<akgraner> ahhh
<mhall119> I wish I had more time for hardware-hacking
<nigelb> mhall119: me too.
<nigelb> I really want to hack on ARM or arduino.
<cjohnston> I learned how to use my Beagle enough to know I want a newer board too
<akgraner> cjohnston,  :-)
<akgraner> cjohnston, nooo - I got a plan for you and that BeagleBoard :-P (just kidding)
<cjohnston> uh oh
<cjohnston> for some reason, i dont think your actually kidding
<cjohnston> akgraner: if it was running ICS it would be cooler.. I think I have alot of work to get it to ICS
<akgraner> are you running the Ubuntu LEB on it now?
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> it was ok
<cjohnston> very slow sd card
<akgraner> cjohnston, gotcha - let me send you some info tomorrow - see what we can do about that
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'm gonna try to work with Ash on ICS
<pleia2> ICS even on production devices is a bit special sometimes :\
<akgraner> pleia2, you are so nice using the word "special" painful is what I would use :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it's actually not /that/ bad on my phone now that 4.0.3 is out
<pleia2> was pretty battery draining and crashy earlier
<cjohnston> I want ICS on my phone
<akgraner> what do you have on it now
<cjohnston> 2.3.4
<akgraner> yeah people teased me b/c I don't have it on my phone either - but whatever, I said I have it on an SD card...
<cjohnston> i would put it on my phone if it was in the neighborhood of easy
<pleia2> mine isn't due to any geek cred, I have a Nexus S that got it OTA
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<akgraner> cjohnston, have you recovered from Connect
<pleia2> cjohnston: home yet, or enjoying LA still?
<akgraner> I have a cold now - I slept for half the day today...
<cjohnston> akgraner: im in cali still
<akgraner> pleia2, ^^
<pleia2> :)
<cjohnston> ill be home at 410est tomorrow
<akgraner> I wanted to stay for ELC and ABS but sadly I didn't get to this year
<akgraner> Pete accused me of being an event junkie :-/ and in need of intervention
<pleia2> I had to get over events really quick living out here, there is so much all the time
<pleia2> end up with event hangover :)
<pleia2> it stops being fun
<akgraner> I can see how that happens
<nigelb> pleia2: event hangovers - I go through that every month :(
<nigelb> Perils of working as a conference organizers.
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> akgraner: You have to go to OSCON sometime... Its the Grammy's of FOSS
<bkerensa> :)
<nigelb> planned maintenance
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> don't we want the Loco IRC to point to #locoteams?
<mhall119> jcastro: global jam is community-wide
<jcastro> I get that
<mhall119> jono and I thought it would be better to point it here
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I was under the impression that this was a team channel
<jcastro> but whatever. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, jono mentioned that we should drop the -team from the channel name
<czajkowski> mhall119: but we've always said go to #ububntu-locoteams
<czajkowski> why the change?
<mhall119> czajkowski: this is a new feature for global events, we've never pointed anything anywhere before
<jcastro> @mhall119 well, I thought this channel was the team channel
<meetingology> jcastro: Error: "mhall119" is not a valid command.
<jcastro> not a hangout channel
<czajkowski> mhall119: on blog posts and mails we have always directed them to the locoteams channel
<jcastro> I'm just concerned it will turn into #ubunty
<mhall119> czajkowski: for general chatter?
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; indeed, I thought we had #ubuntu-offtopic for that?
<jcastro> er, #ubuntu
<czajkowski> mhall119: always
<czajkowski> general chatter went there
<czajkowski> p[us fot teams wanting to show off what they were doing
<czajkowski> during the day, or ask where they should go, they went there first
<mhall119> czajkowski: well the LC has the ability to edit that, if you guys wanted it pointed somewhere else
<czajkowski> well not if ye've made the decision to put them in here...
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's just a field in the database, easy enough to change
 * jcastro doesn't feel strongly either way, was just pointing out that it was different
<mhall119> I don't have a preference either, I just needed to put *something* in the field
<jcastro> my only concern is monday after the jam that this channel becomes a mess
<jcastro> mhall119: can you help me with my wireless?
<jcastro> OMG FLASH BROKEN HALP.
<jcastro> etc.
<mhall119> and you'd rather that happens to -locoteams, or you don't think it will happen to -locoteams?
<mhall119> if we want to setup a separate channel specifically for globaljam chatter, I'm cool with that too
<mhall119> again, it's just a field in the database
 * mhall119 needs to remove status.net form the microblog feed
<jcastro> well, we always did it in locoteams in the past
<jcastro> shrug, like I said, I'm not too opinionated about it
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; that might even be a good idea
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: that'll be windows #71 for me :(
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; just for the UGJ ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> After that you can close it again ^_^
<mhall119> close an irc window????
<mhall119> blasphemy!
<mhall119> jcastro: are you enjoying watching everyone in Florida complain about 40F temperatures?
<jcastro> we went to the garlic fest over the weekend
<jcastro> and people were wearing coats and gloves and hats
<jcastro> I was like "what?"
<jcastro> I did wear a pullover yesterday though, it was a tad chilly
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; and the temperature was?
<MrChrisDruif> (In Celsius if possible ^_^)
<jcastro> 50s iirc
<jcastro> oh, no clue in C
<MrChrisDruif> F?
<jcastro> it was light jacket weather, but not like, coats and gloves and stuff
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, 10+ C
<MrChrisDruif> Last week it was -13 C in Holland O_O
<MrChrisDruif> 8.6 F
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: Floridians are weenies when it comes to cold
<mhall119> but we'll make fun of everyone else in the summer
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<mhall119> we're all "Oh, you're on fire?  Well we have humidity! take that!"
<s-fox> Hello.
<cjohnston> mornin
<MrChrisDruif> Afternoon cjohnston ^_^
<cjohnston> it will be afternoon once I get on the plane
<mhall119> cjohnston: you're not back yet?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> cjohnston: stop vacationing and get back to work
<jcastro> hey guys
<jcastro> so, with this loco page
<jcastro> where are we putting tasks and stuff for people
<dpm> jcastro, I haven't been doing it myself yet, but I thought it was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<dpm> or the one on the loco directory
<dpm> for the event
<jcastro> yeah I am just confused, with the new page we'll probably remove a bunch of stuff from this page right?
<dpm> I thought the idea was just to modify the front page and leave the subpages as they were
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> s-fox: yo.
<jcastro> s-fox: did someone with admin access link up with lamont?
<mhall119> dpm: the dashboard on the loco directory is for interaction/participation, the wiki is still better for detailed information
<dpm> mhall119, ok, cool
<s-fox> jcastro,  I sent some contact details through. Not heard anything since
<czajkowski> never again shall I torture dholbach or jcastro for email addresses whoooooooo :D
<Pendulum> czajkowski: now your real motive comes clear :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> al I wanted was email addresses
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dpm, going to be a bit late
<dpm> jono, no worries
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep, let me grab a drink, I need 30 sec
<jono> dpm, np, will set up the hangout
 * dholbach could do with a drink too
<jono> dpm, hangout sent
<jono> dholbach, jaegerbombs! :-)
<mhall119> one of those Mondays is it?
<dholbach> jono, that'd be a bit drastic :)
<jono> ain't nothing drastic about a jaegerbomb?
<jcastro> did someone say shots?
<jcastro> woo!
<jono> shot shot shot shot shot shots shots
<dholbach> I love you all
<czajkowski> ohhh nyommy jaegaerbombs!
<czajkowski> or baby guinness :D
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<jcastro> (though I might just go to a bar and get some jaegerbombs)
<mhall119> jono: are we still on in 5?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - there's a one-year anniversary to celebrate
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<mhall119> happy $anniversary
<dholbach> thanks :)
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<dpm> jcastro, you've got an awesome about page on your new blog
<jcastro> yeah that's about.me
<jcastro> dpm: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/11360873455/lets-make-it-personal
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, creating hangout
<dpm> ok, calling it a day...
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day everyone, and see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> mhall119: andrewsomething has fixes for CCSM in the queue
<jcastro> see ubuntu-desktop
<jcastro> you might have to ping smspillaz to look at them
<mhall119> jcastro: link to the fixes?
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/first_run_warning/+merge/91374
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager/disable_unity_checkbox/+merge/91375
<jcastro> they're from like 3 days ago
<mhall119> jcastro: looks like didrocks is already on the case
<jcastro> oh awesome. <3
<jcastro> looks like he must have read the same mail, heh
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> jono: yep
<jcastro> sorry I was in the restoorm
<jono> jcastro, damn you!
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> plugin crashed
<jcastro> one sec
<jono> lol
<snap-l> jcastro: Introduce Jono to Signals. :)
<snap-l> Digital Man. :)
<koolhead17> hi all
<jono> :-)
<balloons> jono, skaggs live in 10?
<jono> balloons, yup
<jono> jcastro, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<jono> balloons, want to start early?
<balloons> ohh yea.. 4 mins early!
<balloons> so good
<jono> into my fourth hour of calls
<jono> phew
<jono> Mondays are always intense
<balloons> real
<jono> invite sent
<jcastro> Daviey: ping
<jono> lunch
<jono> biab
<jono> popey, ping?
<popey> yo
<jono> popey, are you running the business remix team?
<popey> no
<jono> popey, who is?
<popey> Gary Ekker is
<jono> ok cool
<jono> I need to get some content for Wired
<jono> will mail him
<jono> thanks
<popey> np
<balloons> the plot thickens...
<balloons> da da da dum...
<jcastro> INBOX 3
 * mhall119 inbox (500)
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> Inbox 0 would be an awesome achievement in ubuntu
<jcastro> for the trophies
<jcastro> man where did the day go
<czajkowski> I've no idea. but so in dire need of sleep
<jo-erlend> jcastro, I actually manage that most of the time, though I really do get insane amounts of mail at times. :)
<jo-erlend> heh, it really requires quite an effort. :)
<pleia2> I give myself a gold star when I can keep it under 50 :)
<pleia2> (44 right now, woo gold star!)
<jo-erlend> I deleted all emails in my mailbox at new years eve, and now it's about 6500 emails. 0 unread.
<mhall119> czajkowski: how was your first day?
 * balloons inbox(4)
<balloons> but that's not counting all the other items in folders that are unread.. sometimes the key to winning is to use a better metric :-)
<balloons> hehe
<jo-erlend> all folders and all accounts (0) :)
<jo-erlend> one thing that annoys me, though, is that gmail exposes some messages twice, so I have to mark them as read twice in tbird.
<jo-erlend> I'm very close to dropping the whole google thing once and for all.
<czajkowski> mhall119: inbox 0 :)
<czajkowski> am pooped
<jono> jcastro, 20% day...you should write some Juju and Server accomplishments ;-)
<jcastro> ok so like while I love the 20% idea
<jcastro> it doesn't actually add 20% time to my workday
<jono> lol
<jono> mhall119, did you figure out the problem with the number of UGJ events on l.u.c?
<jcastro> jono: oh dude
<jcastro> on the other hand
<jcastro> trophies are perfect for UCJ
<jcastro> er, UGJ
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jcastro> a loco team, one whiteboard, 2 hours
<jcastro> could totally make a ton
<jono> jcastro, you wanna write them?
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I'll have to see how close my tasks are to the black line that weekend
<jcastro> call me "plateau guy"
<jono> :-)
<jono> always the ideas...never the commitment...
<jono> lol
<jcastro> i know right
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I'll get my few in there
<jono> :-)
<jono> this week I hope to show it working so people can test it
<jono> for existing U1 users it is basically about there
<jcastro> jono: hey so, gustavo totally future proofed himself
<jcastro> when the store lands
<jcastro> the existing clients will just work
<jo-erlend> heh... Has the software center gone on strike in Precise? :)
<jcastro> that means that when the backend goes live, everyone with juju will just get the backend
<jcastro> they won't be like totally broken
<jcastro> it's totally awesome
<jcastro> even on 11.10
<jono> jcastro, sweet
<jono> jo-erlend, they are getting synced over soon
<jo-erlend> jono, it's not just me then. Thanks :)
<jcastro> hmm, is this local menu thing omg running real?
<jono> jo-erlend, :-)
<jcastro> I thought they were just putting them in the window title area, not making them vertical
<jono> jcastro, Trevinho is working on it
<jono> not sure what the final design will be
<jono> I suspect this will get some user testing
<jono> and be adjusted
<jono> it can work in a few different modes
<jcastro> oh I am just wondering if this was a result of the last batch of user testing
<jono> it was a result of a merge proposal
<jcastro> it looks awesome
<jcastro> no more disappearing menu!
<jo-erlend> but shouldn't it have a button like close, minimize and maximize?
<jcastro> it does in the title bar thing
<jcastro> (from the screenshot I am looking at, I haven't tried it)
<jcastro> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/LIM-flair-asset.png
<jo-erlend> I'm looking at that screenshot too. I'm thinking that doesn't look like an actionable widget.
<jo-erlend> might be difficult to discover.
<jcastro> oh I see what you mean
<jcastro> assuming the final one makes that discoverable, shrug
<jcastro> I didn't like the disappearing menu that much
<jcastro> I suspect I will be heavily using the hud for the few times I use the  menu anyway
<jcastro> jo-erlend: this will be excellent
<jcastro> now the people who hate the global menu will like this
<jcastro> and now we'll get flamed by the people who liked the global menu
<jcastro> we need to cover all the bases!
<jo-erlend> I really _love_ the fact that the menubar is hidden. This seems to be mostly perfect. When maximized, it should be hidden until the window controls are displayed on hover. On non-maximized windows, it should be visible all the time, since the window controls are anyway. One more button won't add much clutter.
<jo-erlend> jcastro, "So many clicks! Horizontal is better!" :)
<jcastro> yeah I thought LIM would just be the menu showing up on the titlebar when the app is unmaximized.
<jcastro> but whatever, this looks better I think
<jono> back soon, heading to the coffee shop
<mhall119> jo-erlend: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-team-portal/fix-globalevent-count/+register-merge
<mhall119> whoops, was for jono
<mhall119> but he's already left, so tab-fail
<jo-erlend> yes, I got a little confused there, for a moment. :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> is that local menu thing in the unity queue?
 * jcastro debates switching back to the staging ppa
<mhall119> depends, what do yu mean by 'local menu thing'?
<mhall119> jcastro: the thing OMG had up?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> I don't think those branches have landed yet
<mhall119> I don't know if staging ppa builds from trunk or some other branch though
<jcastro> I think it's trunk
<jcastro> well, I notice the PPA fires off when new stuff hits trunk
<jcastro> but that just might be coincidence for all I know
<AlanBell> surprised global menu and lim thing don't look like launcher quicklists
<AlanBell> I wonder if launcher quicklists could *be* the menu, they are just dbusmenuitems
<AlanBell> no, they are not hierarchical. Shame.
<mhall119> AlanBell: they are also per-app, not per-window
<mhall119> they might work for the new Gnome AppMenu though
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, but the active window is the only one of an app-group with a useful menu
<AlanBell> if the quicklists were hierachical and exposed the menu of the top-most window of the application they would be quite interesting
<AlanBell> did you try my window quicklists?
<mhall119> AlanBell: the new Gnome Application Menu is going to let app developers define one menu for the application itself, not just per-window
<mhall119> I think that's coming in Gnome 3.4
<mhall119> AlanBell: http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointThree/Features/ApplicationMenu
<AlanBell> interesting, would be nice to pin that to the launcher on a per-application basis
<AlanBell> then you could operate the menus of all your applications, without changing window focus if you don't want to
<AlanBell> this might be a feature that the design team won't approve of
<AlanBell> anyhow, window quicklists are nice. http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/quicklists.py
<jo-erlend> where is this implemented? I mean, will it have to be hardcoded into Unity or something, or can it be implemented using plugins? It would be very nice, I think, if you could install different menu styles. That way, people could experiment much more with different styles, which might make it easier to find something awesome that really works well.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: Gnome exports it over dbus, iirc
<mhall119> not exactly like Unity does, but similar idea
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-14
<jo-erlend> mhall119, yes, I know. What I don't know, is where the actual presentation comes from.
<jo-erlend> I was talking about  the... "local menu thing" from omgubuntu.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: oh, that is the same data used by the global menu and HUD, just embedded in the window decoration instead
<jo-erlend> mhall119, right.. But _how_ is it embedded in the window decoration?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: using a patch to compiz and metacity I think
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jcastro> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<jcastro> yikes, our facebook likes, +1's etc are dreadfully low!
<cprofitt> hey jcastro
<jcastro> yo yo
<cprofitt> that music in the background is sooo not you or jono
<mhall119> jcastro: would be nice it someone would post a link to it using the Ubuntu pages on FB and G+
<jcastro> mhall119: jono has access to those, in the meantime I've done it on my personal account
<mhall119> jcastro: be sure to like and +1 http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/ too
<jcastro> oh, I +'ed the even page
<jcastro> I thought this page was during the event itself?
<mhall119> it is
<jcastro> mhall119:
<jcastro> https://github.com/auzigog/hyde-bootstrap
<jcastro> I found a python static blog generator thing
<jono> alright folks
<jono> mem time!
<jono> What music makes you think of Ubuntu? What lyrics, music, vibe, and rhythm make you think of Ubuntu and bringing Free Software to the masses? Mine is at http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/02/14/music-of-ubuntu/ - share yours on Facebook, Google+, Twitter and your blogs, and use the #musicofubuntu hashtag!
<dholbach> good morning
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> Any body here
<ashickur-noor> Need to know some thing about Global Jam
<ashickur-noor> Any body here?
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what do you need to know ?
<ashickur-noor> What type of event I can arrange in Global Jam
<ashickur-noor> except describe one
<ashickur-noor> There is some event name
<ashickur-noor> But each of them need more then 2-3 perticipants
<ashickur-noor> I don't have
 * ashickur-noor going for lunch
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what ever you can do is up to you, if you want to report bugs on your own great, or update wiki pages it's entirely up to you
<czajkowski> each team will be very different
 * ashickur-noor back
<ashickur-noor> I have a workshop at end of this month
<czajkowski> nods
<ashickur-noor> I am thinking to prospone that to this dates
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: yup thats fine
<ashickur-noor> Hum
<czajkowski> some teams do that
<ashickur-noor> What about the testing?
<ashickur-noor> testing and bug reporting seems similar to me
<czajkowski> yup you cna still do it
<czajkowski> we just pick a weekend to run UGJ, but sometimes teams cant make that weekend but still want to take part
<ashickur-noor> We don't have a LoCo
<ashickur-noor> So how I can submit new Event?
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: what country are you in?
<ashickur-noor> Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> Our LoCo is not approved
<head_victim> You should still be able to create events at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd
<ashickur-noor> hum
<head_victim> As long as you're a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd it should work as far as I'm aware
<ashickur-noor> But I am not the admin or head of this LoCo
<ashickur-noor> Hum I am a member of this LoCo
<head_victim> Other people in my loco create events without being admin, I believe all you need to do is be a part of the launchpad team and then create a new event.
<ashickur-noor> So I can post a event?
<head_victim> You do have to log in to the loco.u.c site though with the button in the top left hand corner of the page.
<head_victim> I can't imagine why not, as long as you post it all around your loco's mailing list and other locations I'm sure people would be happy to see activity.
<ashickur-noor> Ok
<ashickur-noor> How many event I can organise in this Jam
<head_victim> As many as you're willing to run.
<dholbach> grrr, x crash
<ashickur-noor> Hum
<ashickur-noor> OK thanks
<bkerensa> ashickur-noor: It can take a long time just to hold one event
<bkerensa> ashickur-noor: Generally for a bug focused jam at least 4+ hours is a good starting point
<ashickur-noor> 3 days we have
<bkerensa> Oregon is planning to go from 10am to possibly 7-8pm or later at night
<bkerensa> :D
<ashickur-noor> I am planning to held a workshop for the beginners
<bkerensa> Oh excellent
<head_victim> bkerensa: our loco mainly does online ones as we're a bit too spread out to get enough people together to make it a good go
<bkerensa> head_victim: What loco?
<bkerensa> :D
<ashickur-noor> On the weekday New Distro testing
<head_victim> Australia :)
<bkerensa> head_victim: Oh yeah most definitely
<bkerensa> We are pretty spread out in Oregon but not nearly as bad as Australia
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> Our local area is trying to hold meetings quarterly in real world places and we're trying to encourage other cities to do the same.
<bkerensa> head_victim: We do all of our meetings on IRC however we do Ubuntu Hours in various regions of our state and have global jams and release parties in the largest populace which is Portland
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> bkerensa: yep, we held an installfest in January in Brisbane
<ashickur-noor> Installation Fest
<head_victim> We're organising release parties for April and we're hoping to do a mid year open day or workshop type event
<ashickur-noor> I gr8 idea
<bkerensa> head_victim: Hmm... I would love to go to Australia someday but the cost of travel to their is pretty prohibitive
<ashickur-noor> I am alone in BD to work with me
<head_victim> bkerensa: yeah it's not cheap
<bkerensa> Specifically I would like to go to Bewowra
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and of course a trip to Bondi
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: all I generally do when I'm trying to organise an event is to set it all up and then post it to the loco stating "I'm going to organise this, if anyone else wants to help me organise lets start discussing it"
<head_victim> And then I either get help doing it or I don't, either way the event still happens
<head_victim> bkerensa: what's at bewowra?
<ashickur-noor> I always do it
<bkerensa> head_victim: They have a big nice valley with Koalas in the wild and apparently some roos
<bkerensa> :D
<ashickur-noor> But no good
<bkerensa> I also have some friends their
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> bkerensa: hahahaha that just described most of the country ;)
<head_victim> Other then the friends thing
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> head_victim: Do you do Candy Trades ever?
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> In my high school we had koalas.
<head_victim> That would run down between the buildings.
<bkerensa> I used to do candy swaps all the time to Australia
<head_victim> Ah never heard of the concept
<bkerensa> for some reason my friends liked Big Red Gum and Vanilla Coke
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and they would send me Freddy Froggos
<head_victim> We have both here now anyway ;)
<bkerensa> and some other Ozzy candy
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: I concentrated on social events for the most part int he early stages of trying to get activity together. Once you've interacted socially a few times with a similar group of people they tend to start working together more effectively. Psych 101 ;)
<head_victim> bkerensa: tim tams?
<ashickur-noor> I am doing it
<bkerensa> head_victim: Never had those...
<ashickur-noor> Have a big plan for Ubuntu community
<ashickur-noor> But nothing I can do without help of my Local fellow
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: if you do what you can as long as you're engaging those around you it will start working
<head_victim> bkerensa: chocolate biscuits
<ashickur-noor> Yes
<ashickur-noor> I have done some of those
<ashickur-noor> I told you before in the Asia Regiom Meeting
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: so do you get people turning up to events? I assume you do if you keep doing them. In which case I would be holding a quick session during of the events to try and get some assistance running the next one.
<ashickur-noor> Hum
<head_victim> I found trying to be specific about what assistance you needed would help as well.
<head_victim> I would often plan out what I hoped would happen and then let the loco know what support I needed to make it as good as it could be. For example if I'm organising a booth I'll write a list of hardware and volunteer requirements for people to fill in whatever they can offer.
<head_victim> If I'm running a social event I'll see feedback on good locations.
<head_victim> If I'm organising a workshop type event I'll create a list of things I need to make the day work. I even got sponsorship from a local consultancy firm for the food on one of the days.
<ashickur-noor> I first put my planning in the list
<ashickur-noor> To discuss
<ashickur-noor> But each time I get some negative response and OT
<head_victim> Ah ok, well maybe try to target the people attending the events. Do you get many people come along to more than one?
<ashickur-noor> head_victim:  Today there is a meeting of Asia Region
<ashickur-noor> ?
<head_victim> Yes, there is a membership board meeting in 20 minutes
<ashickur-noor> This meeting is only for membership board?
<ashickur-noor> I don't know that
<head_victim> Yes, it's to evaluation applications for ubuntu membership
<ashickur-noor> Yap I know that
<ashickur-noor> I try two times in a row
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: the loco.u.c page is perfect for showing how you've contributed for future applications
<head_victim> make sure you get some photos put on the team flickr or pixie site and have them link to the loco.u.c page as well
<dholbach> I'm going to be unhappy today, I know it
<dholbach> damn X
<head_victim> dholbach: 12.04 issues?
<ashickur-noor> I use to do it in my wiki
<dholbach> head_victim, yes
<ashickur-noor> My events was not held by LoCo
<ashickur-noor> Just personal
<head_victim> dholbach: ah I'm only playing in virtualbox still. Appears to be pretty good for me so far except a bit of a hiccup with msn in empathy
<dholbach> generally I'm quite happy with 12.04
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: but aren't you a part of the loco? I've organised heaps of events but always as "the loco".
<dholbach> in the last 3-4 days I had some X crashes
<dholbach> I'm sure they'll get sorted out
<ashickur-noor> I was not sure that I can do that behalf of the LoCo
<ashickur-noor> I try to do that in 11.10 release party
<head_victim> dholbach: they always do
<ashickur-noor> But the LoCo head refuse to do that
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: no reason you can't. As long as you're following the generic code of conduct and attempting to involve local Ubuntu users the loco would seem a natural fit for events.
<bkerensa> heh
<ashickur-noor> I was not sure about that
<bkerensa> time to push some code I wrote in 2002 to Github
<bkerensa> :D
<head_victim> If your loco leader is refusing for you to run events without providing reasonable reasons I'd forward emails on to the loco-council to discuss your options.
<ashickur-noor> so I do it by my own
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what loco is this ?
<ashickur-noor> OK thnaks
<ashickur-noor> ubuntu-bd
<czajkowski> what is bd?
<ashickur-noor> though the LoCo admin was present in the party
<ashickur-noor> But it was not from the LoCo
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what team is bd ?
<head_victim> czajkowski: bangladesh
<czajkowski> thanks
<ashickur-noor> head_victim:  You told me about official guide
<ashickur-noor> What menas by Official?
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: not sure what you're talking about an official guide?
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what is the team contacts/team leaders reason for not organising events?
<ashickur-noor> czajkowski:  I will forward you the list mail  latter
<ashickur-noor> need to search that
<czajkowski> just wondered if it was a reasonable reason, like dates not suiting the rest of the team, or are they stopping any events happening
<czajkowski> if you mail the loco council
<czajkowski> and give me a ping I'll moderate the amil
<czajkowski> *mail
<ashickur-noor> head_victim:  In my fisrt membership board meeting I told abotu a guide
<ashickur-noor> You ask me is it official
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd/events/history
<czajkowski> have done some events
<ashickur-noor> Yap I knpw
<ashickur-noor> *know
<ashickur-noor> I miss the first two
<head_victim> ashickur-noor: if you mean user documentation the official guide is help.ubuntu.com or the community documentation at help.ubuntu.com/community that's the only sort of guide I can think of
<ashickur-noor> Oh
<ashickur-noor> I used to make local guides
<ashickur-noor> That suites our users
<ashickur-noor> More over our LoCo team Contact person is out of touch
<ashickur-noor> I E mailed him some time
<ashickur-noor> but no reply
<s-fox> Hello.
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du gleich mal Zeit, ein wenig zu telefonieren?
<dholbach> dpm, hast Du gleich mal Zeit, ein wenig zu telefonieren? :)
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, mein Internet scheinte nicht so stabil zu sein. Ja, lass uns das machen :)
<dholbach> prima
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<jokerdino> wow, is the freenode unstable or something? I see mass movements.
<popey> !netsplit
<ubot2`> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jokerdino> heh :/
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<czajkowski> dpm: got a moment ?
<dpm> hi czajkowski, sure, what's up?
<czajkowski> dpm: got a moment for a quick pm please?
<dpm> sure
<czajkowski> thanks
<nigelb> Hey duanedesign
<jo-erlend> status.ubuntu.com is really nice. Is that open to launchpad projects, or is it only for Ubuntu development?
<popey> i think the code is open
<popey> so you could run your own page to monitor your own projects
<jo-erlend> ah, I see.
<jo-erlend> ehrm.. I could use some help. I managed to zoom my desktop somehow... I don't remember how to zoom out
<jo-erlend> oh, I found it. Super+scroll :)
<mainerror> Oh hey jo-erlend.
<mainerror> Are you the same jo-erlend as on Ask Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> yes
<mainerror> Nice. :)
<jo-erlend> thank you. :)
<mainerror> Actually, I wanted to say, nice to meet you! :P
<jo-erlend> likewise. :)
<mainerror> I'm Octavian Damiean on Ask Ubuntu by the way. ;)
<popey> oh golly, we have super scroll enabled by default!?
<jo-erlend> ah, yes, that's a familiar name.
<jo-erlend> popey, seems so. And I somehow made my xchat into a ghost. It's very transparent.
 * popey files a bug about that
<popey> the keyboard shortcuts thing pops up when you zoom
<jo-erlend> confirm it first please. My home was not fresh with Precise.
<popey> i have two precise machines
<mainerror> This Magic Trackpad problem is a bit frustrating. Are there any Magic Trackpad users around?
<mhall119> jo-erlend: try ctrl+scroll or alt+scroll to fix the transparency
<jo-erlend> mhall119, ah, thank you. :)
<jo-erlend> that's very nice, but I don't think that should be activated by default... if it is. I tried all the combinations I could think of. Except alt, that is. :)
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<Daviey> jcastro: always
<cjohnston> an hour and 15 minutes later.. heh
<balloons> mainerror, what's wrong with your magic trackpad?
<jono> hey all
<mhall119> hey jono
<cprofitt> hey
<jono> hey mhall119, cprofitt
<balloons> hey hey hey
<jono> mhall119, dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons all set for the meeting?
<mhall119> yup
<dholbach> yes
<balloons> yessir
 * mhall119 gets his list
<dpm> yep!
<balloons> time flies!
<jcastro> yeah but I can not go first?
<jcastro> :)
 * balloons gets confused about which meeting is which
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jono> balloons, tuesday, IRC, wednesdays, hangout
<cjohnston> Can this meeting be added to the fridge calendar please?
<jcastro> hey is today G+ or irc?
 * jcastro snickers
<dpm> jcastro, IRC
<jono> cjohnston, I thought it was
<jono> cjohnston, if not, can you add it?
<cjohnston> I don't see it
<cjohnston> sure
<jono> thanks cjohnston
<jono> #meetingstart
<jono> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb 14 16:00:21 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> :-)
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> roll up! roll up! welcome to the Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> here we do our usual round of roundtables
<jcastro> AWWWW YEAH
<jono> everyone is welcome to ask questions at the end of each roundtable
<jono> so lets kick off with....David Planella, dpm!
<dpm> hey!
<dholbach> didn't jcastro want to go first?
<dpm> here we go
<jcastro> no!
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> sorry :)
 * dholbach misread
<jono> :-)
 * dpm thinks rather trolling
<dpm> - Discussion on 12.04 translation milestones with skaet: docs string freeze moved back a bit to give more time to translators
<dpm> - Several ARB discussions. Those involved will have probably seen jono's e-mail. The outcome is that the community team will postpone any contributions to the ARB to give them time until the end of March to clear up the current submissions in the queue.
<dpm> - Answered some open questions on Simplified Chinese localization from the Canonical PES team, worked with kyleN to provide a schedule, plan and cost estimate for the project.
<dpm> - Blog post: top 10 Ubuntu January app downloads - got picked up by PCWorld and they published an article about it
<dpm> - Started working on getting my burn-down in shape
<dpm> I think these were the highlights this week
<mhall119> do you have a link to the PCWorld article?
<dpm> sure, let me dig it out
<dpm> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/249663/20_popular_ubuntu_linux_apps_to_try_now.html
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<dpm> and the original here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-january-2012/
<mhall119> oh cool, I know the author
<mhall119> didn't know she's writing for PCWorld now
<dpm> mhall119, excellent :)
<jono> alrighty, next up.....
<jono> Michael Hall, mhall119
<jono> woooo!
<jono> *the crowd roars!*
<mhall119> woo hoo
<dpm> \o/
<mhall119> forgive me if I'm slow, dist-upgrade broke about half my usual keyboard shortcuts this morning
<jono> mhall119, np :-)
<mhall119>  - Added Markdown formatting support to loco.ubuntu.com for Global Events, Team Events and Meetings
<mhall119>  - Added social media integration links to Global Events (and our numbers on http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/ are looking really good now, thanks jono)
<mhall119>  - Added the Global Jam Dashboard page to LTP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<mhall119>  - Finished getting daker setup as the new owner of the LTP project (thanks for stepping up to take it on daker), and walked him through his first deployment
 * dholbach hugs daker
<mhall119>  - For the past few weeks I've been putting together a list of the most popular (by number of rating) apps from the software center, and evaluating their level of integration with Unity
<mhall119> this week I finished the evaluation, and this is how we look: http://ubuntuone.com/2a64a2VUmjqmSXPxHiSFq3
<mhall119> now I'll be working to converting all those "Wanted" and "Needed" numbers into "Done"
 * mhall119 is finished
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<jono> any questions for mhall119 regarding his work?
<jcastro> yeah
<dpm> mhall119, how did you get the rating data?
<jcastro> I am confused about the UGC page
<jcastro> we have the dashboard and the event page
<mhall119> dpm: one of the SC guys generated the list for me
<mhall119> it's based on number of ratings
<jcastro> and at first glance they seem really similar
<dholbach> no questions, just wanted to say: good work on the LTP
<jono> mhall119, can you fix the UGJ page so the general page is at events/globaljam and the dash is at events/globaljam/dashboard?
<jono> this is what we originally discussed
<mhall119> jono: yes, we'll be prepping for another release this week, including the fix for the participating teams count
<dpm> mhall119, ah, cool - there's also a public api for the ratings, in case you need to use it in the future: https://reviews.ubuntu.com/reviews/api/1.0/review-stats/
<mhall119> dpm: cool, thanks
<jono> mhall119, will that include these URL changes?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, I can get that change done today
<jono> thanks mhall119!
<jono> alrighty!
<jono> next up...Daniel Holbach, dholbach!
<dholbach> alrighty!
<dholbach>  - Dev Stats: moved to new data source. Quite a bit of refactoring. Lots of manual analysis of data.
<jono> :-)
<dholbach>  - Dev News: call with team, pinged interviewees again, interviewed Kubuntu team and posted update.
<dholbach>  - Summer of Code: announced on ubuntu-devel@, set up wiki page, added my own proposal, sent reminder to ubuntu-devel@
<dholbach>  - UGJ: mailed African LoCo contacts/admins, simplified UGJ wiki page, populated TODO section and asked devs for input.
<dholbach>  - UDW: thanked UDW presenters, some follow-up discussions.
<dholbach>  - Harvest: discussed with Abel how we can improve the search for bugs which are fixed upstream. Looks like the change is too big to get done in LP any time soon. :-(
<dholbach>  - CC: CC Hangout.
<dholbach>  - Sponsoring: Sponsorship Friday.
<dholbach>  - Misc: helped HR with a German translations, blogged a general status update.
<dholbach> (that's it)
<dpm> dholbach, any interesting bits from post-UDW discussions?
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah I am interested if we think the new format worked?
<dholbach> dpm, yes, some folks mentioned who was active in their sessions and I'm going to contact them and see how interested they are in joining the team - other than that just positive comments
<mhall119> dholbach: any discussion about merging developer week and app developer week?
<dholbach> jcastro, yes - some said that the sessions were a bit short (they picked a 30m slot), but a lot of them said "short, but punchy"
<dholbach> mhall119, not within the group of speakers, but dpm and I talked about it
<dpm> yeah, I was wondering if I should keep the 30 m format for UADW or go back to the old 1h format
<jcastro> we could keep the 3 days but go to 1 hour slots?
<dholbach> dpm, I offered speakers both possibilities
<cprofitt> I actually like the 30 minute time
<dholbach> → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<cprofitt> perhaps extend for questions... but only another 5-10 minutes
<mhall119> I liked having the option of 30 or 60 minutes
<cprofitt> 60 minutes seems to be very long
<mhall119> wished I had grabbed a full 60 for my first session
<cprofitt> +1
<mhall119> but 30 was more than enough for my second
<balloons> yea.. seems like 30 mins feels rushed, 60 mins is TOO long
<cprofitt> can always merge two 30 minute slots if necessary
<mhall119> cprofitt: exactly
<balloons> 30 mins always leaves people asking questions after session
<cprofitt> 40-45 minutes would likely be perfect
<balloons> but it's important to leave them wanting IMHO
<cprofitt> maybe 30 minute slots with a 10 minute intermission
<mhall119> balloons: depended on the session and the level of interest
<cjohnston> as long as the speaker is willing to give more later
<cprofitt> it is impossible to satisfy everyone
<mhall119> cprofitt: that makes scheduling more complex
<cprofitt> I agree mhall119
<mhall119> it easy to remember if the session you want to attend is at :00 or :30
<mhall119> harder for :10, :20, :40, :50
<cprofitt> maybe a room other than the 'chat' that speakers can go to if folks have more questions
<mhall119> cprofitt: usually there are existing channels for that
<mhall119> the project's own channel
<dholbach> yeah
<cprofitt> I know the person that spoke right before me was answering questions in 'chat' for a good 10 minutes during my session
<dholbach> that makes sense
<balloons> yes, exactly.. I see people getting more invovled after the session as a good thing
<dholbach> ie: a bugs session, ask everyone to join #ubuntu-bugs to ask even more questions, etc. :)
<mhall119> cprofitt: yeah, we should make an effort to move Q&A out of chat when the session ends, so it doesn't become a distraction
<jono> why not just make an overflow channel for discussion
<jono> #ubuntu-classroom-chat-overflow
<jcastro> well ideally a session starts, and then the people end up at that project's IRC room
<mhall119> 90% of the time it will be better to direct them to a project-specific channel
<jcastro> so if it's about quickly, go to #ubuntu-app-dev at the end, or whatever
<jcastro> right
<jono> jcastro, for some projects that room is #ubuntu-devel
<jono> which people might not like
<mhall119> which people?
<mhall119> developers or attendees?
<cprofitt> hmm... just thinking here
<jono> regulars in #ubuntu-devel
<jono> I think it might make sense to organize an IRC meeting to discuss this in more detail
<cprofitt> are we concerned with potential over lap issues
<jono> dholbach, could you coordinate that?
<dholbach> #ubuntu-motu might be more appropriate in some cases
<cprofitt> a person wants to attend session 1 and session 2... then misses the after discussion on session 1?
<dholbach> it's a balance you have to strike, but most presenters should know which other irc channel might be appropriate
<dholbach> jono, sure
<cprofitt> +1 dholbach - and we can assist them with that ahead of time as well
<cprofitt> yeah -- sorry to get you guys off focus
<dholbach> for UDW I'll add a note about that to my organisation notes
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> cprofitt, no worries!
<mhall119> yeah,  I usually end with something like "If you have any other questions that I didn't get to, please join #channel and ask them there"
<jono> I just want to ensure you guys have the time to discuss
<jono> next up.......
<jono> ....Jorge Castro, jcastro!
<jcastro> ALRIGHT!
<jcastro> - Just got my first precise crash and lost my report, so I've been typing furiously for 5 minutes. For some reason my Unity session is gone but I can log into gnome? (LOL)
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> - No new charms this week :( But the team got a bunch of work done for automated testing, which fixed a bunch of little bugs in charms.
<jcastro> - Our second juju webinar is ready, will announce soon.
<jcastro> - Still looking for a ejabberd charmer!
<jcastro> (date for the webinar is March 8)
<jo-erlend> jono, do you have a moment? I would like to chat with you about these Experience Teams of yours.
<jcastro> - Today: This looks way cool, going to find a charmer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/meet-open-source-ebook-editingpublishing-app-booktype/
<jcastro> - Working with Cezz on what we need to have real marketing material for juju.
<jcastro> - Almost done getting the finalized Charm School for openstack
<dholbach> *grrr* Xorg crash
<jcastro> dholbach: me too!
<jono> jo-erlend, sure, will msg
<jcastro> - Mail sent to Latin america about the Global Jam
<jcastro> - TODO this week: Link up with Daviey and IS wrt. Openstack., mhall about graphs, need to finish all the Charm School material like handouts and slides, do TODO list for the global jam
<jcastro> - Details in my trello board
<jcastro> any questions?
<jcastro> oh, all social Unity things now belong to mhall, so we can scratch that off.
<jcastro> oh and "begin OpenWeek Planning" is on there too
<jono> cool
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jcastro> I'll be more chatty in the G+ when my X isn't crashing constantly
<jono> jcastro, X is crashing?
<jono> jcastro, it absolutely shouldn't be
 * mhall119 is excited about the possibilities of wayland
<jono> jcastro, have you talked to RAOF
<jono> ?
 * dholbach filed bugs and mentioned in #ubuntu-x
<jcastro> No it literally started about 4 minutes before my report
<mhall119> jcastro: did you do a dist-upgrade this morning?
<jcastro> and now it's stuck in a loop and I'm sshing in, but I'll be fine
<dpm> gosh
<jcastro> mhall119: I usually update every day, yeah
<jono> jcastro, hmmmm
<cjohnston> the archives are whacked today is what I've been informed
<cjohnston> sorry for the late notice jcastro
<jono> this is *exactly* what we should be preventing
<jono> I just dist-upgraded too
<jono> jcastro, can you be sure to let Jason Warner know?
<dholbach> jcastro, on your x220? have a look at /var/crash/ and file the bug report - see if it's the same stacktrace as in 931344
<jcastro> yeah, I know how to proceed guys
<mhall119> I had X freeze on me a couple times this morning, did a dist-upgrade and now things seem better
<dholbach> if it is, it might help to disable the touchpad in BIOS for now
<jcastro> I just wasn't prepared to have it happen right before the meeting, heh
<cprofitt> jcastro: can you send me the message mhall119 sent -- looking to compare what I am sending
<mhall119> what message did I send?
<jono> these X issues are not good
<jono> I will talk to Jason about it
<jono> alrighty....
<jono> ....next....up....
<jono> ...Nick Skaggs, balloons!
<balloons> yea-haw
<balloons> ok, here goes
<balloons> up until feature freeze and beta, expect alot of calls for testing from me :-)
<balloons> --contacted oceania loco teams about upcoming global jam to help with events planning
<balloons> --Issued calls for testing on compiz, and alsa
<balloons> --Continued work on quality landscape document inside ubuntu. I am still researching the different groups and there purposes, goals etc. If your doing QA work for ubuntu in any capacity (developing tools, running tests, etc) I'd love to hear from you.
<balloons> --revised workflow for calls for testing to include better metrics and test cases (WIP!)
<balloons> --investigated launchpad api in support of testing metrics (still a newbie at this!)
<balloons> --Added more manual test cases rewrites to the QA wiki, in preparation for the beta release. Even got a new app added!
<balloons> --worked with stefano on case conductor charm. Both us and mozilla team are getting us closer to having a pilot running for ubuntu qa :-)
<balloons> --blogged about community opportunities inside ubuntu QA, on-going series that will highlight different areas of involvement. Highlighted application testing last week
<balloons> --started tweeting calls for testing! @ubuntutesting. Follow that handle if your interested and on twitter.
<balloons> that's about it.. like I said, more calls for testing some new stuff this week..
<jono> any questions for balloons?
<mhall119> @ubuntutesting needs an avatar
<meetingology> mhall119: Error: "ubuntutesting" is not a valid command.
<mhall119> :/
<balloons> any ideas for an avatar?
<mhall119> is there a testing pictogram?
<jcastro> aha, my thing is PPA related, looks like my problem isn't in the distro
<dpm> balloons, as mhall119 is suggesting, perhaps you find a suitable pictogram on http://design.canonical.com/brand/Logos/
<jcastro> jono: no need to ping jason, I'm working it with didrocks
<jono> jcastro, yeah discussing with Rick right now
<jono> looks it might be compiz
<balloons> thanks dpm and mhall119
<jono> thanks balloons!
<mhall119> balloons: I'm  not seeing a testing pictogram, but we really should have one.  Maybe send an email to the design team asking them to make one?
<jono> ok...finally....
<jono> ....yours truly:
<jono>  * General and Team:
<jono>   - Burndown is looking good. Everything is on track.
<jono>   - Put in place a 20% and demo day G+ hangout each week where the team demo what they have been working on.
<jono>   - Reviewing the output of the Annual Strategy Meeting that took place a few weeks back. Things looking good.
<jono>  * App Developers:
<jono>   - Planning the App Dev competition. Should be launched in the next few weeks.
<jono>   - After some discussion, took the team out of the ARB to give them space to process the outstanding queue. Will revisit in March.
<jono>  * Upsteams:
<jono>   - Working with Mike to finalize our data around upstream targets and their current Unity integration. The list is looking good.
<jono>  * Devs:
<jono>   - Working with Daniel to get the dev stats fixed.
<jono>   - Focusing on getting the advisory team up and running and actively mentoring.
<jono>  * Juju and Server:
<jono>   - Brainstorming ideas for charm community growth and end-user growth of Juju.
<jono>   - Continuing to finalize keynotes for OSCON.
<jono>  * QA:
<jono>   - Working with Nick to get a list of Ubuntu components that we determine require PPA/Proposed testing before they land in the archive.
<jono>   - Working with Nick to get the testing process in place for devs to call throughout each cycle.
<jono>   - Working towards a community consolidation plan to provide a more refined community.
<jono>   - Getting better general visibility on our QA operations across test plans, testing output, etc.
<jono>  * UDS:
<jono>   - Assessing some structural adjustments to UDS. No change for the next one.
<jono>   - Gathering stakeholder input.
<jono>  * Ubuntu Accomplishments:
<jono>   - Got the first full cut working of the process - it now works pretty much end-to-end.
<jono>   - Next step is refine the auth data handling and start opening it up for testing.
<jono>  * LoCos:
<jono>   - Put together some mockups for an improved Ubuntu Global Jam page. Thanks to Mike for the implementation.
<jono>   - Some promotion of the page across social media.
<jono>   - Coordinating team promotion of the event across different LoCo regions.
<jono>  * Other:
<jono>   - Continued work on the 'I Make Ubuntu' idea.
<jono>   - Work and discussion of a few other outreach campaigns.
<jono>   - Clarifying some elements of the Kubuntu investment decision.
<jono>   - Hooked up Wired for some press information for Ubuntu Business Remix.
<jono>   - Working with the comms team to make some small changes to the Ubuntu Facebook page.
<jono> and I think that is about it
<jono> any questions?
<cjohnston> Could you explain what you mean by "structural adjustments" please
<jono> cjohnston, I knew you were going to ask this :-)
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> ^^ we're going to be hacking on the summit code over the next couple months, so any changes we can make
<cjohnston> I don't know why
<jono> just assessing how long UDS is
<jono> whether five days is required or whether we could shorten it
<jcastro> 3 days would be SO AWESOME.
<jono> and maybe include an additional event afterwards
<cjohnston> we dont hit everything we want to with uds at 5 days
<jono> cjohnston, well this is the question
<jono> there is a lot of content at UDS that ultimately never gets done
<mhall119> cjohnston: we probably wouldn't hit everything we wanted with 10 days either
<jono> anyway, for the next UDS it will be five days
<jono> and UDS is an expensive event for Canonical to run
<jono> so we need to be efficient
<cjohnston> I don't disagree.. I just wonder if we would miss something good because of something that isn't so good by shortening it..
<jono> cjohnston, sure, people are welcome to have meetings online in those cases
<jono> we will always face the question of "could we miss something"
<mhall119> cjohnston: it'll just mean we'll need to focus on what we can only do effectively in-person
<jono> I think the question is how we strike a balance
<jono> any other questions, folks?
<cjohnston> I would think that the track leads need to use more judgement in their approvals
<jono> cjohnston, well, when we do that people get unhappy
<jono> hence it being  a balance
<cjohnston> I have a proposal for the whole group to think about if we are done with jono questions
<jono> cjohnston, think about what?
<mhall119> jono: is someone checking the difference in flight costs between weekend and weekday flights?
<jono> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> jono: oh, also, if it's 3 days, would it be Monday-Wednesday, or Friday-Sunday?
<jono> mhall119, no idea, it isn't going to be three days for the next UDS
<cjohnston> If you look at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/ there is alot of spam with the #uds hashtag.. I think we should maybe look into changing it to something that would hopefully get a little less spam.. seems as though since its 3 letters, it gets used for alot more stuff...
<jono> it will be five days
<mhall119> jono: ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: agreed, we stopped using #ugj for a similar reason
<jcastro> cjohnston: maybe just shut it off until like 2 weeks before uds?
<cjohnston> jcastro: even still, spam gets in during those two weeks.. probably see less of it.. but something that i think we should think about
<mhall119> it's not so much spam, just people using #uds to mean something else, isn't it?
<jono> spam gets in where?
<dholbach> jcastro, if your bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/931344 too - cnd is on it :-D
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931344 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in XIGetDeviceProperty()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jono> the twitter support?
<cjohnston> spam to us..
<jono> cjohnston, where though?
<cjohnston> yes jono... other people use #uds
<mhall119> jono: people are using #uds on twitter to reference something other than UDS
<jono> why not just shut off the twitter support then?
<jono> and leave up summit
<mhall119> or switch it to #ubuntu
<jono> yeah
<cprofitt> could we do #UDS-Q
<jono> my hunch is that we move to an #ubuntu hashtag
<mhall119> no hyphens
<cprofitt> ah
<jcastro> and nothing we need to update every cycle. :)
 * cprofitt nods
<jono> I would prefer we aggregate around a single hashtag with lots of activity
<mhall119> I'm +1 for using #ubuntu across the board
<cprofitt> then #ubuntu makes sense
<balloons> +1
<jcastro> yeah why do we even split hashtags for events
 * jono hi-fives mhall119
<cprofitt> that way people see it regardless
<cprofitt> +1 #ubuntu
<jono> yup
<jcastro> we should make everything just use #ubuntu
<jono> jcastro, indeed
<jono> alright, any other discussion?
<cjohnston> jono: #ubuntu then? if so, I can make the changes now
<jcastro> shut down all the other hashtags! Quick, find popey!
<popey> o/
<jono> cjohnston, that would be my vote :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: lol
<popey> gladly
<mhall119> popey: Shut It Down!
<jcastro> Is there anything else we can delete today?
 * popey delegates to pleia2 
<mhall119> cheater
<cjohnston> jcastro: delete the wiki
<cprofitt> lol
<jcastro> I wish. :)
<cprofitt> I was going to say delete Windows Source Code
<jcastro> ok we done? I have work to do!
 * mhall119 is done
<jcastro> o/ everyone!
<mhall119> and by "work" I assume jcastro means "lunch"
<cjohnston> +1 mhall119
<cprofitt> I think I am going to got eat too...
<balloons> ahahah.. food
<jcastro> mhall119: work means this stupid nutrisystem thing in the microwave for "lunch" ;_;
<jcastro> diets suck. ....
<balloons> i am going to succumb as well since you mentioned it
<mhall119> jcastro: ew
<mhall119> jono: #endmeeting?
<jono> lets do it
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jono> so has anyone else dist-upgraded today?
<dholbach> I did
<jcastro> mine is fine
<balloons> yep i did
<jcastro> it was this staging PPA that did me in
<jono> ok so an upgrade is fine?
<jcastro> but I reverted to distro version and it seems fine so far.
<jcastro> seems fine to me (knocking on wood)
<dholbach> the bug I face seems to be related to the "clickpad" on the x220
<dholbach> and it seems like Chase is on it
<dholbach> for now I was told to try to disable it in the BIOS
<jono> dpm, will be one sec
<dpm> jono, no rush
<jcastro> dholbach: when did you get an X220?
<jcastro> I have one
<balloons> anyone else have a multitouch clickpad device?
<dholbach> jcastro, some months ago
<mhall119> I dist-upgraded, and got bit by https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/931927
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931927 in compiz-core "unity has stolen all my <super> shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I am sending out the call for testing the clickpad changes now.. they are working great on my chromebook.. I finally got proper support for the mouse.. it's SO nice
<popey> \o/ x220 club!
<popey> just ordered an SSD for mine :D
<cprofitt> popey: nice rig
<popey> i absolutely love my x220
<cprofitt> I have not decided what I am going to do for my next one... I have a T500 now...
<koolhead17> hi all
<jono> dpm, creating the hangout
<dpm> jono, ok, coming over...
<jono> cool
<balloons> well this is exciting
<jono> anyone know where mhall is?
<jono> ahhh netsplit
<balloons> very much so
<jcastro> caffeine refill bbiab
<cjohnston> jono: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community seems to be missing some people  ;-)
<jcastro> mhall119: thanks for that ISD tip, mail sent
<jcastro> <3
<jcastro> mhall119: we are an awesome team
<mhall119> jcastro: +1 :)
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jcastro> yea
<jono> jcastro, quick G+?
<jcastro> sure, gimme 5 for biobreak?
<jono> sure
<jcastro> sec, plugincrash again
<jono> np
<jono> jcastro, actually nm
<jono> found another guinea pig
<jcastro> awww, booo
<czajkowski> heh
<akgraner> pleia2, do you know any places near you that can print buttons/pins?
 * akgraner is wondering if most graphics shops do that?
<pleia2> akgraner: I've only bought pins through cafepress (debian ones from some debian shop)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - I'm working on a dang near impossible task but I might pull it off :-)
<MrChrisDruif> jono; what did you do? ^_^
<jono> MrChrisDruif, ?
<MrChrisDruif> I just noticed your Jono @ Home Videocast...
<MrChrisDruif> You (re)scheduled it to happen during the Lubuntu Team meeting?
<jono> MrChrisDruif, sorry
<jono> but I cant do my original time
<MrChrisDruif> No, that was also double booked. I know ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Even before you changed it =P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-15
<nigelb> jcastro++
<nigelb> Nice blog post!
<nigelb> *upvotes on reddit*
 * koolhead17 wonders which post of jcastro, nigelb is talking about.
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> so early
<bkerensa> Hello All
<bkerensa> nigelb: Do u have a link to the reddit submit ^
<jokerdino> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/powe8/no_i_didnt_search_before_i_posted_because_your/
<jokerdino> bkerensa: I think that is what you are looking for?
<bkerensa> jokerdino: Yeah thanks :D
<czajkowski> head_victim: can you pm me the Ubuntu membership channel please
<nigelb> bkerensa: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/powe8/no_i_didnt_search_before_i_posted_because_your/
<bkerensa> nigelb: I got it finally :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: sorry about that, was out on meetings :)
<duanedesign> jcastro: congratulations!
<jcastro> duanedesign: hm?
<mhall119> jcastro: how well is octopress holding up under reddit traffic?
<jcastro> it didn't even break a sweat
<mhall119> I wonder how much it'll cost in S3 transactions
<jcastro> 10000 visitors
<jcastro> it cost me 6 cents so far.
<mhall119> wow
<duanedesign> jcastro: was just reading my email this morning and saw you were mentioned for the great work you do
<jcastro> duanedesign: oh let me read my email lol
<jcastro> mhall119: I want to move the ubuntu server blog to it, but it's a totally uninteresting juju usecase
<jcastro> so we'll be using wordpress instead
<jcastro> duanedesign: oh wow!
<czajkowski> jcastro: :)
<czajkowski> you should read your email ;)
<jcastro> I just started work!
<jcastro> you guys have been up already
<jcastro> mhall119: I found few similar python ones, but they don't get the street cred of octo for some reason
<jcastro> I am brainstorming with some guys on how to make octo more team based
<jcastro> the way people do it right now is just do that in github, debating wether people will want to do that in launchpad
<jcastro> or if we should just bolt on a markdown editor to it so people can write the markdown right on the web
<jcastro> and then it basically is wordpress, hah
<jcastro> mhall119: this might sound so vain
<jcastro> but my favorite unity feature this cycle
<jcastro> are the new tooltips on the launcher
<cjohnston> mornin
<balloons> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<jcastro> hey balloons
<jcastro> is there an ubuntu QA team blog?
<balloons> there is
<jcastro> I was just thinking outloud
<jcastro> but why not put the calls for testing there?
<jcastro> then they would be on planet?
<jcastro> Daviey: when can I hang out with you?
<Daviey> jcastro: give me 25 mins?
<jcastro> \o/
<Daviey> jcastro: or next Wednesday, same time?
<jcastro> Finally, some more Daviey in my life.
<jcastro> WHAT. No.
<cjohnston> balloons: why do your blog posts hit voices 2 times?
<Daviey> jcastro: okay, you can have 2 doses.
<balloons> cjohnston, for some reason my blog is indexed twice.. not sure how to fix it
<Daviey> twice the adsense!
<balloons> jcastro, hmm.. the qa team blog.. not sure if it hits planet or not
<balloons> it's not really used atm
<balloons> i can't remember why i decided for or against using it
<jcastro> balloons: it's listed on there on the side
<jcastro> balloons: I just didn't know if we had thought of that and thought I should point it out
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> the hud in the staging ppa is awesome
<cjohnston> balloons: i assume you have checked to see if its in the config twice? maybe an rt to check it out
<cjohnston> jcastro: I still havent decided if I am ready to upgrade my laptop to +1.. :-/ I'm on it on both desktops.
<balloons> cjohnston, yes I see it listed twice
<jcastro> it's tempting
<jcastro> I try to make rules for myself like "Beta 1 is when I do it."
<cjohnston> jcastro: i do it different each time.. the reason I hadn't on the laptop was because I was going to Connect last week
<popey> jcastro: dude!
<popey> ssd in x220
<popey> I am going to explode with performance
<jcastro> popey: finally!
<jcastro> I have the intel 6gb sata one in mine
<popey> I went a bit nuts
<popey> http://www.ebuyer.com/260707-ocz-240gb-vertex-3-ssd-2-5-sata-iii-6gb-s-read-550mb-s-write-520mb-s-vtx3-25sat3-240g
<popey> It only fits if you shove it really hard into the drive bay! :D
<jcastro> I had to remove mine from the case because I didn't know the 220 got all slim
<popey> yeah, i didnt use the caddy at all
<jono> morning all!
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, balloons, mhall119 all ready to hang?
<jcastro> yep
<dholbach> jono, yes
<balloons> getting there
<dpm> jono, just a sec, having some webcam issues
<jono> dpm, np
<jono> (nice excuse)
<jono> lol
<dpm> jono, I didn't shave, so I was just not sure if you guys would like to see me today :)
<dpm> ok, trying usb webcam...
<jono> dpm, NO SHAVING?! UNACCEPTABLE!
<jono> :-)
<jussi> fire him! :P
<dpm> yeah, forgot about the suit and tie too...
<jono> jussi, good idea
<jono> he brings zero value to the team
<jussi> haha
<akgraner> balloons, my test machine is still screwed up...I can't even install anything on it right now with the errors I'm getting.  I'm just trying get it to a state where cjwatson can ssh in.  I don't know what happened yesterday but something is really borked
<balloons> akgraner, got a backup or need a backup? might be time to wipe and install again
<akgraner> balloons, yep that probably what I will do but we need to find why I'm getting libc errors
<balloons> ahh.. attempting to get to the root of the issue.. yes makes sense
<akgraner> balloons, hehe you said root :-P
<akgraner> (I image that would be what beavis or butthead would say if they were the slightest bit technical)
<balloons> hehe!
<jcastro> mhall119: hey
<jcastro> http://bootswatch.com/
<jcastro> click on United's preview button
<jcastro> that looks quite handy!
<jcastro> Daviey: yo yo
<Daviey> jcastro: hola
<mhall119> jcastro: nice, almost meets the Ubuntu  brannd guidelines
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> Daviey: can we hang out?
<Daviey> jcastro: we can!
<jcastro> invite sent!
<Daviey> jcastro: i got tired of waiitng :)
<jcastro> what.
<jcastro> come on, I've had the thing open for  a full 5 minutes now waiting for you
<jcastro> did I invite the wrong daviey?
<jo-erlend> that looks nice.
<jo-erlend> I haven't done any browser-app programming for ages, but it seems to be coming along.
<jono> mhall119, any idea why my CanoniStack server is not responding
<jcastro> they are upgrading today to 12.04 and new openstack
<jcastro> there was an announcement somewhere
<jcastro> basically expect the whole thing to be down today
<jono> ahh np
<mhall119> jcastro: are we going to lose our instances?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> they all go away
<mhall119> so I'll have to re-create them all?
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> oh how I wish we had EBS
<jono> mhall119, oh you are kidding me
<jono> so I need to reinstall my stuff on there
<jono> no worries
<mhall119> jono: maybe?  I'm not sure
<jcastro> yeah, this is why we want charms of everything
<balloons> lol
<balloons> lolololol
<balloons> this is too funny
<jcastro> also, as a general rule, you should be backing up stuff there all the time
<mhall119> no it's not
<balloons> i think i'll grab some popcorn for this show
<jcastro> so make like an hourly cron sync or something
 * mhall119 isn't laughing
<jono> oh well, I have all my stuff in bzr anyway
<jcastro> did you guys not see the mail from IS?
<jcastro> they put this out like last week
<mhall119> yeah,  but SUMO install is such a long process, now I have to do it all again
 * balloons is very sorry for mhall119 and agrees.. they should never delete people's data
<mhall119> jcastro: I saw it, didn't know it was going to kill the instances though
<balloons> #1 rule of providing a service
<mhall119> "saw"!="read"
<jcastro> yeah, they even say on the canonistack pages, always assume your data might just go away
<jcastro> balloons: yeah, rule #1, canonistack is a DMZ play zone.
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, I knew it wasn't for production needs
<mhall119> I just don't like the idea of having to re-create my 3 instances
<balloons> hehe.. sometimes the big red warning banner isn't enough
<jono> jcastro, yeah I saw it
<mhall119> jcastro: especially without juju charms
<jono> didnt realize it was today
<jono> no worries
<jcastro> mhall119: this is why having it so valueable to an organization, you start to realize that being on the cloud means "things can go away at any time"
<jono> sucks to be mhall119
<jcastro> and then you institutionally get better at doing it more robustly
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> it does suck though. :(
<mhall119> if we had EBS, then we would have been alright I think
<mhall119> since the data can persist outside of the instance
<jcastro> mhall119: at netflix they have an entire team of people who go around internally randomly removing services from other internal teams; that's why they're so robust, when s3 goes down they don't miss a beat.
<mhall119> but with only instance-storage, kill the instance and you kill the data
<jcastro> yeah, our storage story right now isnt't very good,
<dholbach> time for dinner
<dholbach> see you guys around
<dholbach> HUGS
<jcastro> planet ubuntu, where images RUN AMOK.
<pleia2> someone complained about it a couple days ago, they got a "patches welcome"
<pleia2> there's also at least one bug open about it
<cjohnston> I wonder if feedjack might be a better option.. it could possibly remove the need to check out a branch to add/remove feeds.. plus its django
<cjohnston> although i dont know how much development is being done on it
<cjohnston> ya.. i guess last release was ~2008
<popey> Daviey started writing a replacement planet engine based on django
<popey> worked pretty well
<cjohnston> what happened to it
<cjohnston> I wonder if maybe forking feedjack would be a good idea
<popey> it was really good, had admin tool for managing accounts
<pleia2> I like bzr (then again, I also like wikis, so there you go)
<cjohnston> pleia2: I don't disagree, but not everyone who is a member is technical enough to use bzr
<cjohnston> wiki's aren't completely bad.. its just wikis gone wild that are
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> cjohnston: +1
<cprofitt> on both bzr and wiki
<cjohnston> popey: do you know what happened to Daviey's?
<popey> pass
<popey> I would rather people _did_ have to use bzr
<popey> minimum level of clue to post to the planet required ☺
<cjohnston> so restrict membership to having a clue? ;-)
<mhall119> "wikis gone wild" should be a video sold on TV at 2am
<cjohnston> mhall119 being the producer and jcastro being the lead of the 'delete team'
<mhall119> cjohnston: IIRC, voices.canonical.com is built on feedjack, same for the cloud portal maybe
 * mhall119 is not responsible for the content of that video
<mhall119> all wikis pages are 18 years old or older
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> 18 days or older
<Daviey> cjohnston: it was based on feedjack, had user forms for managing your feed
<Daviey> used LP sso
<cjohnston> i see voices has the same theme problem
<cjohnston> Daviey: that's kinda what i was thinking
<Daviey> grabed the LP aviator, or grvatar or hotlink
<mhall119> mugshot, -1
<Daviey> cjohnston: also checked to see if they were members
<cjohnston> that sounds like a great idea for it
<cjohnston> eww.. theme fail... get over the fact that I clearly typed the wrong address: http://voices.canonical.com/store
<mhall119> cjohnston: when will you have it finished?
<cjohnston> mhall119: get me permission to do it and it turns out good we will switch to it and ill look into it
<Daviey> cjohnston: Hmm, this wasn't the latest version.. but it's what i pushed http://ubuntuuk.daviey.com/planet/
<mhall119> I give you permission to make it, then we'll convince people to switch to it
<Daviey> cjohnston: head to http://ubuntuuk.daviey.com/planet/editfeed
<Daviey> i believe jpds also has an interest in this.. this week infact i saw him talking about it
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> I'm not a member :-(
<Daviey> sucks to be you.
<cjohnston> Daviey: what all work still needs to be done on it?
<Daviey> cjohnston: NFI
<Daviey> cjohnston: i'd like to start from sratch tbh
<cjohnston> rebranch from feedjack or completely scratch?
<Daviey> cjohnston: Hmm, start the customisations from sratch
<Daviey> the user management.
<cjohnston> gotcha...
<cjohnston> I wouldn't be totally against working on that.. a FeedJack 2.0 of sorts
<Daviey> right
<cjohnston> Daviey: is your code in LP somewhere?
<Daviey> well, ISTR i used feedjack as a plugable app which i extended.
<Daviey> cjohnston: no, closed source awesomness
<cjohnston> lol
<Daviey> cjohnston: it's essential to speak with jpds, he has made some progress on this aswell.
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> 2:30, I suppose I have time for lunch now
<jcastro> man where did my day go
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; to your past?
<balloons> cjohnston, on the canonical voices feed.. I'm afraid I've just added it for a third time
 * cjohnston pops your balloons 
<jussi> jono: ping?
<akgraner> balloons, I'm dieing to know the history of your irc nick :-)  (Sorry just had to ask)
<mhall119> akgraner: it's rather funny
<akgraner> mhall119, that is not helping my curiosity :-P
<cjohnston> balloons can no longer be balloons as i have popped his balloons
<mhall119> cjohnston: a popped balloon is still a balloon
<jussi> hehe
<cjohnston> true
<jussi> just not an inflated balloon...
<popey> Evening all.
<jussi> hi popey
<cjohnston> paste & go would be awesome in chromium
<pleia2> nothing is as exciting as "I like Star Wars and PrincessLeia was taken on irc.scifi.com"
<jono> hey jussi
<mhall119> there's an irc.scifi.com?
<jcastro> maybe it's scyfy.com now
<pleia2> not anymore, I think it closed in 2002 or so
<mhall119> jcastro: such a stupid name :(
<balloons> akgraner, history isn't history if it doesn't repeat right?
<balloons> and yes cjohnston did pop ALL of my balloons :-(
 * mhall119 is hating sourceforge's trac right now
 * jussi wonders who balloons actually is..
<cjohnston> jussi, balloons is another florida guy
 * balloons thins he's some weird guy who started hanging out in the channel.. claims to know mhall119 
<popey> there is this thing called /whois jussi
<popey> ☺
 * cjohnston doesnt know him
<cjohnston> popey: +1
<balloons> jussi, I'm actually the new QA community coordinator on jono's team
<mhall119> balloons: I'm the only one you haven't met yet
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs, that face and me share the same body
<cjohnston> balloons: your not on jono's team... https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you not meet him in orlando?
<balloons> mhall119, i know that makes it more funny
<mhall119> cjohnston: if I did, I don't remember
<jussi> balloons: dont stress, mhall119 is boring anyway  :P  :P :P
<cjohnston> he remembered me for some reason
 * popey thinks pleia2 might like http://i.imgur.com/wnXpF.jpg
<mhall119> I really am
<cjohnston> popey: thats just scarey
<balloons> rainbows!
<mhall119> cjohnston: probably because you weren't locked away in a room at the other end of the convention building
<balloons> cjohnston, yea.. I met you because I am friends with svwilliams
<balloons> he did some loco work, and naturally met you
<cjohnston> mhall119: dont complain.. you kow you liked it
<cjohnston> balloons: we need to get him back to hacking, and you to start hacking
<mhall119> cjohnston: recruit balloons to do QA for summit and LTP
<balloons> I've actually got a project in the works, but I did get a merge request in for upstart that week, so I got my goal in :-)
<cjohnston> balloons: you should do our qa for summit and ltp
<cjohnston> that way they don't die and i dont get fired
<cjohnston> wait.. can you get fired from a volunteer gig? if so, how do I do it
<mhall119> cjohnston: you can't, just ask akgraner
<balloons> ROFL
<jussi> popey: oh dear...
<mhall119> cjohnston: we're like the hotel california
<akgraner> :-P
<balloons> cjohnston, look again https://launchpad.net/~canonical-community
<balloons> tralallalal
<cjohnston> heh
<balloons> woah.. just noticed chanserv bot hanging in here
<jussi> meh, bed time. sleep while she is sleeping they say...
<balloons> i for one welcome our new bot overlord
<jussi> balloons: thats because we have it guarding the channel
<popey> "This team does not use Launchpad"
<popey> :p
<jono> mhall119, btw, David Calle's lens uses Singlet :-)
<jono> https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/trophieslens
<mhall119> jono: \o/
<mhall119> I expect to get bugs filed from him now
<jono> indeed
<mhall119> still, at least he got that far with it
<mhall119> 62 lines of code, not bad at all
<jono> indeed :-)
<mhall119> jcastro: "Stop making Linux so easy! You're ruining everything!"
<popey> (c) 1990s Linux Guy
<mhall119> "So if you believe in the principles behind UNIX and Open Source, please don't write software which requires any of the Gnome/KDE and DBus API." I mean, really?
<balloons> you reading hacker news again?
<balloons> that article is interesting for some true history.. however, he is writing from the perspective linux = free unix clone.. it's simply not the goal
<mhall119> linux hipster, lol
<jo-erlend> balloons, don't get me started on erroneous labels. :)
<balloons> jo-erlend, what's GNU/Linux again?
 * balloons ducks
<pleia2> popey: pink++
<jo-erlend> balloons, or Gnome 2. The GNU/Linux thing doesn't really hurt so much. The Gnome2 thing does.
<balloons> it's been an interesting ride for sure
<jo-erlend> I don't think you'll ever see me refer to Linux when I mean something other than the kernel though.
<jo-erlend> I do prefer GNU+Linux, actually. It's less ambiguous.
<jo-erlend> It has less of the Windows 3.11/7 connotation.
<balloons> hehe.. terms terms
<balloons> let's just say there is alot of neat stuff out there.. and if it's open, it's amazing what you can do with it
<jo-erlend> the language should be well defined, but must never stand still. :)
<balloons> think about the kernel itself.. how many arch's and devices has it been ported to?
<jo-erlend> 6?
<jo-erlend> I have no idea. That's not important to me. It's when the language begins to reduce knowledge that I become obsessive.
<balloons> the unofficial but interesting list from wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_supported_architectures
<balloons> the kernel itself talks about a dozen or so
<balloons> the kernel 3.x readme is interesting to read :-)
<jo-erlend> People refer to Gnome Panel as "Gnome 2". But Gnome Panel was there in Gnome 1 and is still there in Gnome 3. So why are people calling it Gnome 2? Because the default in Gnome 3 is different. So, Ubuntu switched to Gnome 3. That has to mean we no longer have Gnome Panel, right? Anything else would be confusing.
<balloons> lol.. it's gtk, gtk2 and gtk3
<balloons> as well..
<balloons> and different techs used at each point
<balloons> bonoboo
<jo-erlend> but when people refer to Gnome 2, they're not usually talking about GConf, GTK, or things like that. They're simply referring to the panels. They don't know its name, which is understandable since it was the only shell in Gnome prior to 3. But now that becomes a huge problem, because it actively reduces knowledge.
<balloons> ahh.. I got your point
<balloons> right right
<jo-erlend> then it escalates to Gnome 3 vs Unity, and Gnome Panel simply vanishes, even if it's seen more development during the last six months than it's seen during the last six years.
<balloons> yea.. there's alot of misinformation
<MrChrisDruif> !ALOT
<ubot2`> Do you like to hug alot? - http://ubottu.com/y/2 and http://ubottu.com/y/3
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, I do
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, I'm compulsive on Alot
<mhall119> balloons: stop sweating
<mhall119> swearing
<balloons> very much
<mhall119> bonobo is a dirty word
<balloons> i like this alot more http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html
<balloons> tldr version http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D_Z-D2tzi14/S8TffVGLElI/AAAAAAAACxA/trH1ch0Y3tI/s1600/ALOT6.png
 * mhall119 loves the alot
<balloons> what's not to love right?
<jono> mhall119, know anything about Quickly?
<jono> any idea how I can read in command line options?
<jono> I know how to do it in Python
<jono> but I am not sure how to pass 'quickly run' options
<mhall119> jono: specific to Quickly, no, buut there are python modules that make it pretty easy
<jono> mhall119, so I have specified an option in __init__.py
<jono> but I don't know how to pass them when running 'quickly run'
<mhall119> jono: which __init__?
<jono> mhall119, in my project
<jono> trophyinfo/__init__.py
<jono> it runs parse_options()
<mhall119> jono: have parse_options() return options
<mhall119> then make line 33:
<mhall119> options = parse_options()
<mhall119> then you should be able to get your CLI arguments from the options variable
<jono> mhall119, yup
<jono> the problem I have is passing options to the aspp
<jono> app
<jono> I want to do this "quickly run --my-option"
<jono> but that doesn't seem to jive :-)
<mhall119> did you add it to parse_options?
<jono> yep
<jono> oh
<jono> hang on, it does work
<jono> <-- muppet
<mhall119> I see on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jonobacon/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/trophyinfo/view/head:/trophyinfo/__init__.py that you have dest="verbose" for both -v and -c, that won't work
<mhall119> well, it won't work the way you expect
<jono> oh?
<mhall119> dest is the name of the attribute it'll put on the options variable
<jono> so how do I read these options in my main app?
<mhall119> if you have 2 flags (-v and -c) with the same dest, one will overwrite the other
<jono> what is the dest?
<mhall119> line 25, change dest="verbose" to dest="clear"
<jcastro> jono: hey is it possible to get the ubuntu facebook thing to friend my new account? I wasn't able to friend you last I tried.
<mhall119> then options.clear should have your argument value
<jcastro> jono: (I have a webinar announcement I'd like to publish)
<mhall119> according to http://docs.python.org/library/optparse.html anyway
<jono> jcastro, I added you
<jono> let me check
<jono> jcastro,  I sent a friend request
<jcastro> aha! needed to confirm
<jcastro> ok, done
<jono> jcastro, done
<jcastro> jono: also, for the record, White Castle is a totally legitimate Valentine's destination: http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/gutcheck/2012/02/love_castle_white_castle_valentines_day_2012.php
<jcastro> I just felt the need to clear that up. :)
<jono> stupid americans
<jono> lol
<jcastro> what says "I love you" more than shared intestinal destruction?
<jono> haha
<bkerensa> jcastro: Do you know if its possible to edit a application shortcut in the unity launcher? I want to replace a application path with a script I made instead that will run some things and then execute the app
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> mhall is the new unity hero
<jono> mhall119, ok, so dest is just a unique id
<jcastro> but I believe it's in .local/share/something
<jcastro> the .desktop file is in there somewhere and I think you can just edit it
<jcastro> bkerensa: aha! http://askubuntu.com/questions/40931/where-are-the-unity-launcher-desktop-files
<jcastro> there you go dude!
<bkerensa> mimeapps.list
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ./local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<jcastro> time for some xbox, catcha y'all tomorrow
<bkerensa> jcastro: What game?
<balloons> peace out
<jcastro> bkerensa: Dragon Age, the first one
<jcastro> replaying the whole thing
<jcastro> awwwww yeah
<jono> balloons, laters
<balloons> time for some grub :-)
<jono> :-)
 * jono is hungr7y
<bkerensa> nice
<jono> hungry for AWESOME
<jono> lol
<jono> bkerensa, want to join our Global Jam meeting tomorrow?
<bkerensa> jono: I got the CD's btw... Much more then I had requested but the extras will go to use
<bkerensa> jono: Depends what ungodly hour it is schedule for
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> bkerensa, 8am Pac
<bkerensa> Uhh ok I can do that :)
<jono> cool
<jono> will invite you
<bkerensa> jono: Jas sent me like 600
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> czajkowski, can you join too?
<bkerensa> I asked for 30
<bkerensa> :P
<jono> :-)
<popey> bkerensa: 23:43:04 < Raboo> I'm thinking of making a wrapper that deletes the cache everytime i start spotify.
<popey> seen in #spotify
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-16
<bkerensa> popey: LOL
<bkerensa> when was that seen?
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> 5 mins before i posted it
<jo-erlend> did you know that the Norwegian handball-team uses Ubuntu as a shout of power when they have timeouts?
<jo-erlend> I think that's rather cool. In international championships, that is, and it's televised all around the globe. :)
<jono> Ubuntu Accomplishments now awards trophies if you are an Ubuntu Member, developer, or member of a LoCo Team :-)
<jono> getting there...
<jo-erlend> Things like that actually do mean something. I received an email from Mark Shuttleworth today, with appreciation of things I do. It's really nice to be noticed.
<jono> jo-erlend, :-)
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> everyone told me spotify is awesome
<jcastro> but failed to mention the whole facebook logins only thing
<jcastro> thanks!
<jono> jcastro, is there a Juju charmers team?
<jcastro> yep
<jono> what team name?
<jcastro> http://launchpad.net/~charmers
<jo-erlend> jcastro, Spotify is awesome for people who doesn't want to purchase the music from Ubuntu One Music Store. As I understand it, they have the same artists in store.
<jcastro> that's for reviewing
<jcastro> if you want to check out contributors
<jo-erlend> Robert Normann, for instance!
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~charm-contributors
<jono> jcastro, so charmers approves official charms and charm-contributors is...?
<jo-erlend> by the way; wasn't U1MS supposed to be in Rhymthmbox now?
<jcastro> people who want to contribute charms but aren't interested in becoming reviewers
<jono> jo-erlend, it is here
<jo-erlend> jono, it isn't here. Do you know what package provides it?
<jono> jcastro, if I add some accomplishments for this will you edit the docs?
<jcastro> for sure
<jono> jo-erlend, do a apt search for rhythmbox and ubuntuone
<jono> I can't remember the package
<jono> jcastro, ok, adding now, hang fire
<jcastro> jo-erlend: rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<jo-erlend> thanks :)
<jo-erlend> I'm looking forward to cleaning up this old system. I've moved my root to btrfs and in April I'll start moving my home.
<jcastro> is dpkg still slow with btrfs?
<jono> jcastro, ok added, one sec
<jcastro> jono: hey, so on a related note
<jono> oh?
<jcastro> jono: how can we connect ubuntu accomplishments with askubuntu badges? I think it'd be nice if they were just mirrored inside your system so when I get a badge on AU it does your magic thing
<jcastro> like, display my badges from there in your thing, etc.
<jono> jcastro, yeah, we should write a service on the server that just scans AskUbuntu
<jono> should be simple enough
<jcastro> so when I see my trophy case I have an amalgamation of all of my activity.
<jono> jcastro, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> jcastro, in there is an 'accomplishments' directory
<jono> you should see the Juju ones in there
<jono> edit the summary, steps, and links
<bkerensa> jono: Any thought on tying all of this into perhaps a site? accomplishments.ubuntu.com with like a leader board? Mozilla does something like this for affiliates
<jono> bkerensa, that is part of the idea if it takes off
<jono> jcastro, btw, before each step (apart from the first one) add a tab, and then I can add it as bullet points in the main app
<jcastro> k
<jono> and then just submit a merge proposal and I will merge it in
<jono> all the other accomplishment files need better docs too if you are bored
<jono> :-)
<jo-erlend> hmm.. When playing music from u1ms on rhythmbox, it just did nothing… until I noticed the little text at the top, telling me that mp3 isn't installed with a button to do so.
<jo-erlend> that could've been colored.
<jcastro> jono: I'm pinging George Edison about connecting AU<->Accomplishments
<jcastro> he's pretty awesome at things like this
<jono> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6883903115_de0266070c_b.jpg
<jcastro> jono: also
<jcastro> is it possible to get trophies more than once?
<jcastro> so like, could we do "Reviewed 100 merge proposals"
<jcastro> and if you do 500 you get 5
<bkerensa> jcastro: I added the juju webinar to UWN for next issue
<jcastro> <3 thanks!
<jono> jcastro, no no!
<jono> remember, accomplishments are about experiences, not traffic
<jono> 5 trophies for 500 MP could be abused easily
<jono> what is morew valuable is "I did my first MP"
<jcastro> right, but people reviewing branches is behavior we want.
<jono> agreed
<jono> I am sure we can think of cool trophies
<jono> but I am reluctant to add you did n of this
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> hey so, looking at the .accomplishment file
<jono> yup
<jcastro> that looks like a description, but how are you checking to see if someone is actually done the part.
<jcastro> oh nm
<jono> that is the script
<jono> can see the equivilent script in the scripts/ dir
 * jcastro sees that now
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> hmm, so if it's about experiences maybe instead of 1-1ing each AU badge
<jcastro> we can do the top notch ones, like say, the gold ones.
<jono> so what is cool is that hackers can write the scripts and then docs folks can write the docs here
<jcastro> that don't really have much to do with "doing X of Y Z amount of times"
<jono> yeah the AU thing is something we will want to think carefully about
<jcastro> so we would want ones like "Asked a question and accepted an answer"
<jono> yeah, or asked a question
<jono> and another for answered a question
<cprofitt> tomorrow night I will go full on Ubuntu at my LUG
<cprofitt> going to push askubuntu.com, etc...
<jono> as well as trophies for the different roles you earn
<jono> cool cprofitt
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/badges
<cprofitt> seems like I should mention these trophies too
<jcastro> so basically, pick the major ones
<jcastro> that shouldn't be a problem
<bkerensa> cprofitt: It is fun :)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: The lugs up here know me as the Ubuntu Evangelist :P but thats because handfuls of each lug use Fedora, Arch, Gentoo and Source Mage
<jcastro> I didn't even know sourcemage was still around
<cprofitt> well... I have stayed away from doing so since I run my lug
<cprofitt> but I feel the need for speed tomorrow
<cprofitt> I can't drive 55 :-)
<jcastro> sigh, I totally broke my bzr
<jcastro> maybe I can get a trophy for "totally sucks at ssh key management."
<cprofitt> lol
 * cprofitt quickly hammers on some tinfoil and then presents jcastro with a full size trophy
<bkerensa> jcastro: Unfortunately ^ one of their devs is the most outspoken haters of Ubuntu in Oregon :P
<jcastro> haters be hatin
<cprofitt> jcastro: http://tinyurl.com/857ypug
<cprofitt> I have a bunch of folks in my lug that have gone full out hate of Unity
<cprofitt> and full out hate of Gnome 3
<cprofitt> and KDE 4
<cprofitt> I am not sure which BSD they are switching too :-)
<bkerensa> cprofitt: These people hate on Ubuntu just to hate.... They love trolling sabdfl and Canonical while cheering on Redhat
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> then I point out they have no local events... No fedora booths :P
<cprofitt> bkerensa: depends on where you are... Fedora/Redhat works with the local tech college here
<cprofitt> and some of the Fedora Ambassadors are really cool
<bkerensa> cprofitt: They do very little here unless trolling on #ORLUG counts as advocating for Fedora/Redhat :P
<jono> jcastro, how are you getting on with the docs?
<jcastro> which docs?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: No doubt... MarkDude is awesome :) and he is ambassador
<cprofitt> yep
<jono> jcastro, the accomplishments files you were editing
<jcastro> I am only reading each one in lp right now, I have some kind of bzr ssh problem that won't even let me check out stuff for some reason
<jono> weird
<jono> feel free to pastebin the changes
<jono> and I can merge them in
<jcastro> sure
<jono> thanks, pal
<nigelb> cprofitt: Aren't you an ambassador as well?
<jcastro> jono: first edit is easy, the charm-review one depends on the first one, as you can't review until you've written a charm
<jcastro> I don't know the terminlogy
<jcastro> depends?
<jono> jcastro, oh sweet
<jono> this is the first real multi-level dependency
<jcastro> perfect.
<jono> ok so the charm contributor depends on a LP account
<jono> and the reviewer depends on being in the contributors team
 * mhall119 is going to have something to show for his 20% time on Friday :)
<jono> mhall119, ooooooooh!
<cjohnston> new changes to summit mhall119 ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you wish
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> jcastro, could someone be a reviewer and not be a member of the contributors team?
<jcastro> jono: ok so how's this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843865/
<jcastro> jono: no, you have to be a contributor first
<jono> jcastro, looking good, but I want to include the steps in here
<jono> so people can right away what to do
<jono> can you add them to the PB and I will merge them in
<jono> jcastro, also, this doesnt take markdown
<jono> these need to be full HTML links
<jono> while you do that jcastro, I am going to eat, back soon
<jcastro> hah man
<jcastro> everything SHOULD BE MARKDOWN
<jono> patches welcome ;-)
<jcastro> editing
<jono> :-)
<jono> brb
<jcastro> I am disappointed you didn't do markdown by default
<jcastro> it's the new black
<cjohnston> i dont like black
<jcastro> hmm, my fear is that putting too detailed instructions in description it will fall out of date
<jcastro> awesome, went from doing something fun to translating moinmoin to HTML.
<jcastro> Kill me
<jcastro> I should have kept playing xbox
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> jono: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/843873/
<jcastro> ok that should be decent enough, when I get back to my PC with working bzr I can clean it up since I'll have to update the URL for the charm store anyway.
<mhall119> jono: it's not 100% yet, but it's a start
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/843888/
<mhall119> I still need to work out the packaging details
<mhall119> especially around getting things installed into /opt/
<jono> mhall119, nice!!!
<jono> mhall119, any idea if CanoniStack is back up?
<mhall119> jono: I haven't checked it
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> adding now and will send you a screenshot of the output
<mhall119> jono: euca-describe-images against canonistack appears to be working
<mhall119> euca-describe-instances confirms that my instances are all gone though
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> mhall119, when it is back up would you mind building me an instance again?
<jono> and then I will set all the headless U1 stuff up
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks, man
<jono> I really appreciate it
<jono> jcastro, around?
<cprofitt> nigelb: yes I am.
<cprofitt> not very active one though
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I had a vague association from some time in BT.
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> I did it mostly so I could arrange to get CDs for the LUG
<cprofitt> man... my blog post about the Global Jam hardly got any hits
<mhall119> yay! http://mhall119.com/2012/02/singlet-quickly-better-faster-simpler/
<jono> mhall119, woo! reading
<jono> nice work!
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> I need to get 'quickly run' and 'quickly debug' working, and then it'll be in a pretty good spot I think
<mhall119> then I can drop all that junk from Singlet itself
<jono> awesome!
<jono> and then we should ensure it packaged ready for 12.04
<mhall119> yeah, I'll have to get an FFE for it to be in Universe though
<mhall119> hmmm, I suppose it could go through the ARB too, since lenses and scopes created with it don't need to depend on it at runtime
<mhall119> but it'll have to install to /usr/share/quickly/, so that might be a problem for the ARB
<mhall119> I'll have to talk to didrocks about  that
<mhall119> this is awesome, people will be making lenses and scopes like mad
<jono> mhall119, cool
<duanedesign> jo-erlend: thanks for your help answering ubuntu one questions on askUbuntu
<dpm> good morning all
<bkerensa> dpm: Good morning
<bkerensa> :D
<dpm> hey bkerensa :)
<bkerensa> dpm: I guess I will also see you tomorrow morning (for me)
<bkerensa> :D
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> Good Night all!
<dholbach> I love mixcloud as a service but the ads on there just don't make sense - why would I pay 100$ to get 100 "plays" of a mix I made?
<nigelb> AlanBell: Heh, that was an interesting tweet :)
<dholbach> huats, we missed having our call yesterday
<dholbach> huats, and I'll be too busy this week - so let's talk next week
<dholbach> huats, but I think we should both mail a couple of people on our list and both blog about the initiative
<cjohnston> mornin
<cprofitt> jcastro: dude... where should I start if I want to learn about juju charms?
<popey> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2012/02/juju-charm-school-webinar-march-8th/
<popey> cprofitt: ^^
<cprofitt> danke
<mhall119> cprofitt: the easiest way to get started is to bribe jcastro with beer and tacos
<mhall119> I don't even think they have to be good, he'll probably work for bud light and taco bell
<cprofitt> ah...
<cprofitt> I would likely have to travel to Florida though, heh?
<mhall119> well yeah, there is that
<snap-l> Just have mhall119 deliver them
<jcastro> did someone say tacos?
<jcastro> http://juju.ubuntu.com/Charms
<jcastro> cprofitt: ^
<cprofitt> tacos
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I had Tacos last night :)
<duanedesign> ha! I had tacos as well
<jcastro> bkerensa: I dig your interviews man
<bkerensa> jcastro: Thanks
<cprofitt> bkerensa: nice!
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Before I moved across the city there was this "World Foods" store one block from where I lived and they had by far the largest selection of hot sauces I have ever seen... About half a aisle
<bkerensa> Ghost Chili.. Haberneros... Chinese Chilis.... Intense stuff
<cprofitt> I love my hot sauce
<cprofitt> have about 10-20 of them from all over the place
<bkerensa> nice
<jcastro> dholbach: we have a call today right?
<dholbach> jcastro, yep
<dholbach> UGJ love
<jcastro> hey when jono gets here remember to ask if it's on irc or G+
<dholbach> g+ I think
<dholbach> but yeah, better ask ;-)
<bkerensa> jcastro: G+
<cprofitt> G+
<cprofitt> 11am
<cprofitt> so 10 minutes
<bkerensa> 8 minutes
<bkerensa> :D
<balloons> hehee
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<jono> dholbach, nice work on the dev update
<dholbach> jono, I enjoyed doing something else for a change ;-)
<dholbach> jono, and bkerensa did the interview with Robert
<dholbach> so a nice team collaboration
<jono> dholbach, lol
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> did you post it to FB and G+ ?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> to the main Ubuntu FB page?
<dholbach> all the @ubuntudev accounts
<dholbach> ah no
<jono> lets start posting them there every week
<jono> do you have access?
<dholbach> to G+ I don't
<jono> I mean to the FB page
<dholbach> ah yes
<jono> cool
<dholbach> does anyone know how we can have more admins per G+ page?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Is there a hard limit?
<bkerensa> Perhaps ping Bradley Horowitz on Google+
<bkerensa> he is Google's Product Manager for G+
<dholbach> bkerensa, I didn't find out how to add a single one :)
<jono> dholbach, I figured it out
<jono> inviting you now
<dholbach> ah yes?
<dholbach> there'a page circle of "team members" - is that it?
<jono> did you post to FB yet?
<dholbach> no, will do in a bit
<jono> I will post now
<dholbach> just to the @ubuntudev accounts on FB/twitter/G+/identica
<jono> I am there
<jono> lets keep the main Ubuntu GB/G+ pages in the loop too
<dholbach> will do
<bkerensa> you guys need a nice python script to hit all the various twitter, facebook and g+ accounts via api :)
<jono> bkerensa, indeed
<bkerensa> But I think G+ api is still readonly
<bkerensa> :(
<jono> yup
<jono> balloons, dholbach, dpm, jcastro, mhall119, bkerensa, czajkowski, cprofitt, call time, will send an invite now
<balloons> your just thinking too small.. build your own api :-)
<jono> balloons, lol
<czajkowski> jono: on a call with my team
<dholbach> balloons, with HTTP POST the world is yours, right?
<mhall119> jono: is daker on the invite?
<daker> mhall119, can't make it :/
<daker> at work
<dholbach> bah, is fridge slow for everyone else too?
<cprofitt> delayed a minute... be right in
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yes epic
<balloons> dholbach.. you just have no idea!
<mhall119> daker: ping me when  you're home, I'd like to start working on another deployment
<daker> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<czajkowski> cprofitt: can you please either sub the right address to the LC or else send from the one that is subscribed
<czajkowski> I have to keep doing it mannually here for you
<dpm> jono, I'm there in a minute, webcam still not working well, setting it up on my desktop computer...
<balloons> servers are getting tricky now.. rc4'ing there comms, demanding undocumented header values, etc
<dholbach> ah, I guess it's slow because Jono posted the dev update on the G+ page :)
<mhall119> cprofitt: sent you an invite to the hangout
<bkerensa> dholbach:  It is totally down :)
<bkerensa> http://www.downornot.com/fridge.ubuntu
<jcastro> I'm not seeing a G+ invite at all
<jono> dpm, yeah yeah :-)
<jono> daker sorry you cant make it
<jono> jcastro, let me invite again
<bkerensa> jono: none here either
<mhall119> bkerensa: PM me your g+ email and I'll invite you
<bkerensa> crashed
<bkerensa> hmm
<balloons> :-(
<bkerensa> balloons: I need to sort out my mic situation.... for some reason the mic goes up higher
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> even when I set it low
<balloons> yea, trying to autoadjust your mic i'd guess
<bkerensa> ballons: Well I will just toggle on and off as needed (I have it dropped low but I dont think it will obey me)
<nigelb> jono: eh, the loco call is at 0430 my time :P
<nigelb> *heh
<jono> nigelb, slacker :-)
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> jono, CC meeting for me
<dholbach> jono, see you later
<bkerensa> jcastro: For the social media efforts it might be nice if ubuntu-marketing list could be utilized to share event related posts around the web that could then be re-shared
<bkerensa> I really think /r/ubuntu and /r/linux are worthwhile efforts
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> we should leverage reddit more
<jcastro> there's a ton of people there.
<balloons> i have been planning an ama actually
<balloons> i've been on the fence about creating a new reddit account or not  :-)
<bkerensa> jcastro: Yeah the only thing I can complain about is that because we do have a CoC.... Moderation could be improved to clean up major distro trolling
<balloons> so i haven't done it yet
<bkerensa> balloons: Reddit is fun in doses
<jcastro> the trolling seems to have gotten better
<bkerensa> I find news on their sometimes :)
<jcastro> by better I mean people aren't being suck jerks
<balloons> hehe.. it's worth engaging the community.. I'll go forward with my ama nonetheless
<jcastro> I just got reddited 2 blog posts ago and the comments were surprisingly awesome
<bkerensa> jcastro: Yeah it was bad for awhile and occasionally some Linux Minters come around looking for opps to convert people :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: Yeah Reddit has sent me a few hundreds hit a day for the last few days
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Pinterest seems to be picking up fast too
<bkerensa> They say its the fastest growing social network
<jcastro> jill is on that, it's weird
<jcastro> but pretty cool
<bkerensa> Yeah I don't totally understand it.... It seems like a notice board for links with photos :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: Will juju ever have any swag?
<jcastro> yeo
<jcastro> it does, tshirts
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> write a charm, you get a shirt and mug!
<bkerensa> jcastro: :P you dont have my size I bet though.... Only PuppetLabs, OpenStack and Eucalyptus have had it so far :P
<jcastro> My shirts fit Robbie.
<jcastro> Anything short of an original xbox can fit in them
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hmm I might have to consider it... I heard you guys need a improved Wordpress charm anyways
<jcastro> I need nginx'ed
<jcastro> right now it's apache
<bkerensa> oh forget that
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Apache for the win
<jcastro> but I guess that's not leet enough
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> or tweak apache so it's awesome
<bkerensa> jcastro: Have to tweak apache and mysql :)
<bkerensa> My wordpress install can blow the bricks off any nginx setup :)
<jcastro> yeah! You're the kind of guy we want writing juju charms
<jcastro> so that everyone who deploys wordpress gets the awesome setup
<bkerensa> jcastro: But they also need varnish and a isolated mysql container and CDN :)
<jcastro> we have varnish
<jcastro> you'd just need to customize the hook to make varnish do exactly what you want when related to wordpress
<jcastro> so that's nearly there
<bkerensa> nice
<pleia2> jam planning people: it would be great if you could keep the loco-contacts mailing list in the loop, I know it's old-style communication but one of the teams in the US emailed me to follow up with my "announcement" about how they could learn more and didn't even realize the new, fancy loco.ubuntu.com page for the jam existed
<pleia2> not as fancy as all our social media stuff, but it still is a prime way to get ahold of team contacts :)
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> just trying to be helpful
<bkerensa> pleia2: :) loco-contacts what mentioned in the call
<bkerensa> was*
<cprofitt> pleia2: I will be sending out an email to the first half of the alpha in North America later tonight
<cprofitt> randal will be doing the other half
<pleia2> "the alpha"?
<cprofitt> alphabet
<cprofitt> we split North America
<pleia2> to the mailing lists?
<cprofitt> as far as who will email what teams
<cprofitt> I am going straight to the contacts list on loco.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I already have New Mexico, Idaho and Washington covered
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> just a heads up
<cprofitt> bkerensa: cool... I think the I is on my list...
<cprofitt> randall would have the N and W -- though I took NY
<pleia2> yeah, california is already aware too
<bkerensa> cprofitt: What is Randall's IRC nick?
<cprofitt> rrwnexec or some such
<cprofitt> rrnwexec
<cprofitt> yeah that is it
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~rrnwexec
<cprofitt> I do not often see him on irc anymore
<bkerensa> oh goodness... Nigerian Money Scam on a Ubuntu Mailing List
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> or something like it perhaps
<bkerensa> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/msg02898.html
<bkerensa> not sure if it is legit or not but seems odd
<cprofitt> fake
<cprofitt> that is a well known scam
<cprofitt> usually from a hacked account
<Pendulum> I'm a little more concerned by the reply to it that doesn't recognize that it's a scam
<bkerensa> cprofitt: looking through archives though that individual does appear to be a contribute or at least was at one point
<Pendulum> bkerensa: it's not the person, it's the e-mail content
<Pendulum> I've seen almost verbatim content in hacked e-mail accounts
<Pendulum> (where I know it was hacked because the person whose account it was contacted everyone in their address book to let them know they'd been hacked)
<bkerensa> Pendulum: Yeah... I figured it was :) I wouldnt ask strangers for money if I got mugged in a third world country :P
<popey> the scam isnt aimed at strangers
<Pendulum> and, now the person has responded saying there was a hack
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> its aimed at people in yoru address book which is assumed to be your friends
<popey> anyway, scam, move on ☺
<bkerensa> Should ask if he got hacked while booted into his windows partition :P
<bkerensa> popey: k
<jcastro> Pici: where can I find info about the bot jam?
<koolhead17> mhall119: hey there
<Pici> jcastro: At this time, the information is available here, we'll be providing more info as we get closer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-February/001490.html
<popey> mmm tasty bot jam
<mhall119> hey koolhead17
<koolhead17> mhall119: we are planning the global jam over coffee and  snacks without Internet though :)
<mhall119> koolhead17: there's no problem with that
<mhall119> make sure it's on the loco team portal though
<mhall119> plus tweet when you're there, take photos, upload them, use #ubuntu to tag *everything*
 * mhall119 thinks "#ubuntu all of the things!" should be our new meme
<jono> mhall119, think you could expedite setting my CanoniStack up?
<jono> I want to throw it open so some folks can test the accomplishments stuff
<jono> balloons,
<jcastro> there were issues with the upgrade, they're still working it
<jono> balloons, slangasek wants to do some cross-grade testing between 32-bit and 654-bit installs
<jono> oops
<jono> 64-bit installs
<jcastro> 654 bits, brutal.
<jono> balloons, can you reach out to him and kick off a testing campaign
<jono> jcastro, \m/
<jcastro> jono: check this out
<jcastro> https://trystack.org/
<jcastro> sound familiar?
<jono> jcastro, ;-)
<mhall119> jono: sure
<mhall119> on it now
<jono> jcastro, think you can have that outreach ideas doc and try.ubuntu.com plan in place for us to discuss tomorrow?
<jono> mhall119, legend!
<jono> jcastro, btw
<jono> in terms of your Charm docs for the .accomplishment
<jono> your docs talked in the context of contributing a charm as opposed to being a member of the team
<jono> I think those docs are cool, but is there a way in which we can check in LP if someone contributed a charm?
<balloons> hey jono.. hmm cross grade testing?
<jcastro> oh so you want it to be about the team then?
<balloons> i'll reach out to him
<mhall119> jono: smoser-cloud-images/ubuntu-precise-alpha2-amd64-server-20120202.manifest.xml work for you?
<jcastro> jono: ack wrt. being ready by tomorrow, I have all the info I just haven't updated the information yet
<jono> mhall119, can we use the image as last time? not sure if 64-bit causes issues with U1 headless
<bkerensa> dholbach: Is it possible that the LP Privacy Policy might even prohibit such?
<jono> balloons, I think this is upgrading between arch...the multi-arch
<mhall119> jono: I don't remember the exact image we used last time
<jono> balloons, he can explain more
<mhall119> was it i386?
<dholbach> bkerensa, we're talking about possibilities right now
<jono> mhall119, lets try the 64-bit and I will see if it works
<dholbach> bkerensa, we need a way to do elections
<jono> mhall119, can you use a x86 image?
<bkerensa> dholbach: I know :) I didnt want to interrupt
<jono> jcastro, cool, lets review the doc tomorrow
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> jono: I can use either
<jono> then I can discuss in my call with sabdfl on Monday
<jono> mhall119, lets do x86
<jono> mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> still precise alpha 2?
<jono> jcastro, will stick a call in our cal tomorrow to discuss
<jono> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> well I have one of each now..
<bkerensa> jono: Were doing another UGJ call next week right same time?
<mhall119> *terminated*
<jono> bkerensa, yep
<jono> balloons, I added a call for us tomorrow to discuss the consolidation plan and the checkbox stuff
<mhall119> hmmm, weird, it's not telling me the IP of the instance...
<bkerensa> jono: I know this a long ways off but any thought on making UCADay a Global Event on loco.u.c? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<jcastro> jono: I thought we have a call on fridays now anyway?
<jcastro> ok, either way, woo.
<jono> jcastro, I don't see it in my cal
<jono> sounds familiar
<jono> bkerensa, I agree, I think it should be in there
<jcastro> I think we've been winging it
<mhall119> bkerensa: ask the lococouncil to add it, they have access
<balloons> jono, sounds like a plan.. I'm pushing hard for traction on this stuff.. but it's interesting to see what's been happening as I mix the pot
<jono> balloons, cool, I also want to help to manage this influx of testing so you don't have a nervous breakdown :-)
<balloons> hehe.. it's fine.. it's a temporary thing
<mhall119> jono: the /topic in IS's channel says precise images aren't booting at the moment
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> big hugs
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<balloons> well.. I mean i hope/know it will grow.. but the non-scalability is temporary
<jono> dholbach, night, pal!
<balloons> bye dholbach !
 * balloons hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> bye dholbach
<jono> balloons, yeah, we can keep an eye on this
<jono> and once you have the foundation bits done, balloons, we will have more availability for you
<jono> e.g. once you have the processes in palce
<jono> place
<balloons> did you see the doc I shared on keeping track of everything that's going on?
<mhall119> it's 1:15 already? where did today go?
<balloons> is that metrics enough for you atm?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Any chance at seeing UCADay on loco.u.c
<balloons> whoa.. lunch was missed somewhere in there mhall119 :-)
<mhall119> balloons: yeah
<mhall119> at least I had my Cheerios
<balloons> guess i should have prefixed my comments with jono.. jono, did you see the doc I shared on keeping track of everything that's going on? is that metrics enough for you atm?
<mhall119> jono: nvm my previous comments, I was just confused about things
<jono> mhall119, we can run a Precise image?
<mhall119> jono: yes
<jono> mhall119, woo!
<jono> thanks
<jono> balloons, you mean the doc which lists the queue of things being tested?
<balloons> yep.. the one your looking at now :)
<jono> balloons, cool, I have a call now but will review properly when I am done
<jono> and we can discuss tomorrow too
<balloons> great.. I'm with you. I don't want to be looking at that next monday and have a 'deer in headlights' moment again
<jono> lol
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks, pal
<jono> I appreciate the time you are taking on this
<balloons> jono, yvw.. it's good :-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> oh wow, I didn't realize that Chromium downloads show in the Launcher icon progress bar thing
<mhall119> I can't remember the last time I had a download take long enough that I would have noticed
<jono> hehe
<jono> I am downloading an ISO
<jono> mhall119, can you add the Unity Launcher progress bar as a column in your upstream targets list?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks
<mhall119> jono: I'm making it generic "Launcher", since it can be either progress or numeric indicators
<jono> mhall119, cool
<mhall119> jo-erlend: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA0ODk nice!
<jcastro> hey Daviey
<Daviey> hey mr castro
<Daviey> jcastro:
<jcastro> hey did you apply for a trystack.org account?
<jcastro> anyone owe you any favors? I would like to get a "Running juju on trystack" page started
<jcastro> basically, what we talked about yesterday -- we can do that on this thing they got running
<jcastro> Daviey: ^
<Daviey> right
<akgraner> balloons, yanked the HD to send to Collin once I get the new one installed (tomorrow am) I can start testing.
<balloons> akgraner, hehe.. +1 for linux being hardware agnostic
<akgraner> curiosity on this one got the better of me - I am dieing to know what the heck happened.
<mhall119> akgraner: kill a harddrive?
<akgraner> mhall119, yep on an update
<akgraner> some kinda libc6 error that won't let me do anything b/c dependencies are screwed up - cjwatson was helping me but it's so borked that he can't even ssh into it
<akgraner> so since that's the first time in 3 years I've had an error on an update that we can't get back to a good state it might be interesting to dissect it, but I know he has a tone of other stuff to do as well - so I am sending this with no expectation of a quick turnaround.
<akgraner> dang it - somehow all my downloads are being opened by default with gimp - this includes libreoffice files and more.  I have absolutely no clue I set this to do this.  Anyone know how to change this or where to change this at.
<balloons> firefox or chromium or ?
<akgraner> from my downloads folder in my home directory
<akgraner> I changed it in the browsers
<balloons> i'm confused.. after you download the file it's opening in gimp?
<akgraner> but now if I go to my downloads folder in my home directory it trys to open everything there with gimp
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> right click and hit properties
<akgraner> on each file?
<balloons> see the open with tab?
<balloons> you can change it there
<balloons> it's set for each file type association
<akgraner> ahh ok
<balloons> have a look at this file:/usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<balloons> it controls all that goodness
<mhall119> wow akgraner, you're being very destructive on installs lately
<akgraner> gotcha
<mhall119> you sure you're not on the QA team?
<akgraner> I've been told the only QA person I can interact with is on jono
<akgraner> jono's team
<akgraner> balloons, you can thank pgraner next time you see him...thank you I think it's fixed now
<mhall119> akgraner: what, are all the other QA people afraid?
<balloons> lol.. you get to interact with him only eh? good luck with that
<balloons> mhall119, yes, she's a wonderful tester.. she is excellent at breaking things
<balloons> but, lol, people don't always want things to be broken.. it's more like looking for an everything's good..
<akgraner> mhall119, they aren't afraid of anything, pgraner is afraid to let me near them I think he's looking after them I think :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: it would be bad for the company if they all quit :)
<balloons> mhall119, i feel out of my chair again
<akgraner> :-P
<balloons> *fell
<balloons> mhall119, is that part of your goals for the week -- caused me to fall down? hehe.. your so good at it.. the one-liners.. so painfully funny
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> I eat a full serving of snarky-os every morning
<mhall119> balloons: the great thing about akgraner is that her bug reports have a charming southern accept that just keep you wanting more
<technoviking> ok good to precise on bare metal
<cjohnston> i attached a video to a bug report today
<akgraner> mhall119, I think I resemble that remark.  :-P
<balloons> nice.. i don't think i've had the privilege of perusing her reports yet..
<akgraner> I need to file more bugs, but sometimes now when I get pissed about something I throw things at the person in the other office.  No wonder he likes to travel.  Now he tells me, don't look at me file a bug.
<cjohnston> i try not to write yall in bug reports
<cjohnston> lol
<technoviking> and installer dies :(
<mhall119> akgraner: I got this from Michelle the other day, when she was complaining about something not working right in Unity: "And don't tell me to file a bug report, you work for them, so I just did!"
<akgraner> mhall119, that's polite compared to some of the things I've said to someone here
<mhall119> akgraner: I bet it's a bad day in the Graner household when you get a kernel panic
<akgraner> and still he sends me to find more information and try to fix it myself, find someone else to help or file a bug and says, "you wanna be technical right?"
<akgraner> at least when working with tip builds are ARM boards, there is no expectation of it's perfect.  Heck if it boots the first time it's cause for celebration :-)
<akgraner> s/are/on
<pleia2> speaking of falling out of one's chair "Similar to" @1990sLinuxUser lists @mpt ;)
<mhall119> pleia2: ?
<pleia2> mhall119: was just following a link on jcastro's blog to a funny twitter user
<pleia2> twitter has a recommended thing for users simliar to the one you're looking at
<mhall119> ah, yeah
<technoviking> jcastro: is there a proper way to get two screen working in precise with an nvidia crd
<akgraner> Does Jenkins rate up there with Launchpad and Bazaar?  I guess I am trying to figure out if I should mention it and how it's being used in the QA Lab...
<akgraner> to.many.changes.
<jono> akgraner, Jenkins is entirely different to LP and Bzr
<jono> it is like comparing apples and oranges
<akgraner> jono, yep I know now
<akgraner> :-)
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> someone here just explained that to me in a slighly more wtf way
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-17
<jono> jcastro, around?
<jono> actually nm
<akgraner> jono, you have mail :-)
<jono> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> yw
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<dpm> good morning all
 * benonsoftware waves hi to everyone :P
<dholbach> so Germany just lost its president
<czajkowski> lost?
<czajkowski> as in passed away?
<dholbach> he resigned
<pangolin> I was thinking they misplaced him
<dholbach> there were many many reports about affairs about accepted favours by businessmen in the last few months
<akgraner> anyone help me test google hangouts on air  try to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/635cbfe8abc22185852378f2b73b73350f01e803?authuser=1&hl=en-US#   I need to see what happens when more than 9 people join me :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: ahh ok that makes more sense
<czajkowski> will it have a massive effect on the country ?
<pangolin> akgraner: that link doesn't work for me, gives me a 404 when I try to sign in
<akgraner> ahh -let me invite you
<jussi> akgraner: invite me also?
<akgraner> heck let me just make this public
<jussi> bazing! :P
<pangolin> now we're talking
<jussi> no we arent!
<jussi> :P
<pangolin> right
<dholbach> no, the function of the president in Germany is mostly a representative one, presidents can sign laws and hold speeches - it's meant to be a voice of the collective conscience, have a reminding and unifying function - which is why you need respect and dignity
<jussi> no niin!
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^ so that's why it was obvious that after some time with affairs he would have to go at some stage
<akgraner> jussi, pangolin if you go to my google+ page the akgraner@gmail.one the hangout is public now
<pangolin> I need to install the plugin.
<czajkowski> dholbach: nods same as ours, ours signs off the laws and is a figure head where as our Taoiseach is the one that rules the government
 * popey joins the hangout
<dholbach> I guess that's like our chancellor
<dholbach> or chancelorette
<popey> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/YOURHANGOUTNAMEHERE
<akgraner> popey, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome name for the hangout popey ;-)
<jo-erlend> everything hit the fan on my Precise today. I can use IRC, but that's about it. >:|
<pangolin> hey come talk to me https://plus.google.com/hangouts/efb76e490d7a775ece7eaaef205a927866a16594?authuser=0&hl=en&source=1#
<MrChrisDruif> That's not good, but I think a better channel to ask for help is #ubuntu+1 jo-erlend
<MrChrisDruif> pangolin; you want us to talk to you? ;-)
<jo-erlend> MrChrisDruif, I wasn't asking for help. I was just reminded that I have an appointment to have a call with jono today. Seems unlikely that will happen now.
<MrChrisDruif> Ah
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<jo-erlend> I forgot to snap my system before the upgrade too, so I can't just revert either. Looks like this might become a long weekend. And not in a good way either. :)
<popey> bah, left mouse click broke
<popey> akgraner: you creating a new one?
<akgraner> pop
<akgraner> popey, yeppers
<popey> k
<popey> akgraner: I have to drop off
<akgraner> popey, thank you
<cjohnston> mornin
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you
<akgraner> popey, jussi pangolin thank you as well :-)  I finally got on air to work
<pangolin> glad to help
<pangolin> was nice putting faces/voices to the nicks
<akgraner> looks like it takes an hour or less to be accessible on youtube once the broadcast finishes
<jo-erlend> popey, how do you create a new left mouse click?  :>
<akgraner> mhall119, This is brilliant! - http://mhall119.com/2012/02/the-many-sides-of-jono-bacon/
<duanedesign> akgraner: hahaha
<duanedesign> thanks, i needed a good laugh this morning
<czajkowski> dpm: if a person finds an error with a translation is it better to file a bug or a file a question?
<dpm> czajkowski, if it's for Ubuntu, the best thing to do is to file a bug against the translations project (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/) - from there we can triage whether it is a mistranslated string (and then we assign it to the right language team to fix it), or an i18n in the app, that affects all languages. Alternatively, going to #ubuntu-translations and asking there, someone will probably be around to provide guidance.
<czajkowski> dpm: nods ok thanks
<dpm> ok, lunch time!
<dpm> no worries :)
<czajkowski> dpm: thank you !
<cprofitt> jcastro: ping
<cprofitt> I need a just do it nod
 * mhall119 nods
 * popey nods
<cprofitt> can we have a global jam art contest?
<cjohnston> jfdi!!
<cprofitt> 1. poster
<cprofitt> 2. background
<cprofitt> 3. badge
<cjohnston> jcastro: balloons you guys need to join mhall119 and myself for ugj!
<popey> hehe, you want to get creative types to do stuff on demand? Good luck! :D
<cprofitt> not on demand... announce it now...
<cprofitt> have the art revealed over the global jam weekend
<popey> do we already have an art thing going on?
<cprofitt> not sure...
<popey> worth checking
<cprofitt> who do I check with?
<cjohnston> I'll get my daughter to make something
<popey> i think iain farrell might have set something up
<cjohnston> maybe poke around in #ubuntu-design as well
<mhall119> cjohnston: +1
<mhall119> cjohnston: does irssi's advanced window list support >99 channels?
<cjohnston> im at 35, so i dont know
<mhall119> I'm at 79 :(
<cjohnston> I have tried hard recently to keep mine really lo
<cjohnston> w
<mhall119> me too
<mhall119> it seems you've been more successful
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> what is the flickr tag to use for the global jam?
<mhall119> cprofitt: #ubuntu
<cprofitt> thanks... just wanted to confirm that
<mhall119> everything is #ubuntu now
<cprofitt> mhall119: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/?p=1023&preview=true
<cprofitt> can you actually read that when its a preview?
<mhall119> cprofitt: no
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> jono posted this -- http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/communitymanager.jpg
<cprofitt> love it!!
<mhall119> cprofitt: I posted it
<mhall119> now everybody tell Jono how cool it makes him look, so he doesn't fire me
<cprofitt> mhall119: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<cprofitt> let me know if it looks ok
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<mhall119> cprofitt: you should linkify the handful of URLs you have
<cprofitt> ... yep
<cprofitt> good catch
<mhall119> cprofitt: dude, you know what would be cool?  Flip the text-bubble images and arrange it so that, when posted to FB or G+, it looks like its coming from your avatar
 * mhall119 is referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/Artwork
<cprofitt> +1
<cprofitt> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<cprofitt> hope that hits the mark on the art stuff...
<cprofitt> do you know if any other 'art' related stuff is going on for the ugj?
<jono> hi all
<jono> mhall119, LOL at the picture :-)
<jono> jcastro, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, balloons demo day in 5
<dholbach> yep
<balloons> 5 min warning...
<dpm> jono, all set!
<balloons> yikes
<dpm> balloons, goes first today! :)
<jcastro> cool
<balloons> rofl
<jono> dpm, throw that mofo under the bus :-)
<balloons> I'm SO close on something..
<dpm> lol
<jcastro> jono: can you fire up the G+ thing early? I would like to debug something with the G+ thing
<jono> jcastro, will do now
<dpm> jcastro, I'll join in, once you've tested your thing, I want to test how well it works with 2 monitors
<dpm> + nvidia :)
 * mhall119 is ready
<jono> balloons, all set?
<balloons> sure sure
<dholbach> balloons, lost interest? :)
<balloons> sorry... x crash :-)
<bkerensa> :) 12.04 is not feeling so precise today
<jo-erlend> bkerensa, I know… Everythings broken here. I get a feeling this might become a very long weekend. :)
<jo-erlend> jono, hey. I'm sorry, but I really have to postpone that meet-up. I'm buried here.
<jono> jo-erlend, np, we can reschedule
<cprofitt> jono: you got a few minutes?
<jono> cprofitt, not right now, on a call
<cprofitt> k
<bkerensa> Indeed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nearly everything is broken here :) thunderbird, firefox, libreoffice, X and likely much more
<jo-erlend> that has to be the tenth crash today. :)
<jo-erlend> heh... Eleven.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 12 now
<jono> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<jono> on there are instructions of how to install and write an accomplishment
<dpm> jono, ah, cool, thanks
<jono> dpm, if you want me to walk you through it on G+, happy to do so
<jono> some translations accomplishments would be awesome :-)
<dholbach> jono, couldn't you cache something like "all the names of the teams in ~locoteams"?
<dholbach> I mean it doesn't change every 5 minutes :)
<dpm> jono, yeah, I've just pinged mhall119 for a quick hangout, but I think he's preparing his other call. let me wait a couple of minutes and if he's not there, let's do a hangout
<jono> dpm, np
<jono> if you are pressed now, another time is fine too
<jono> dholbach, I could, but I want to keep the system as generic as possible - but I think on the server side we could potentially do this
<dpm> jono, nah, it's cool, this falls in the category of fun stuff :)
<jono> dholbach, do you know if I can ask launchpadlib if team a is in team b?
<jono> dpm, :-)
<dholbach> jono, something like this?
<dholbach> In [9]: lp.people["ubuntu-dev"] in lp.people["motu"].super_teams
<dholbach> Out[9]: True
<jono> dholbach, so that checks if a team is a subteam of another?
<dholbach> yes
<jono> sweet
<jono> that means I can avoid my issue with the loco-teams accomplishment
<jono> dholbach, how can I check which teams someone is part of?
<dholbach> but I don't know exactly how many levels of subteams/superteams it checks
<dholbach> let me check the apidoc
<jono> thanks dholbach
<cjohnston> If anyone wants to check out google hangouts with a live view feature for more than 10 people, jump on https://plus.google.com/hangouts/stream/30ee630ee6690f5b83c20881d8124f1c0ffee8e7e21c2?authuser=1&hl=en&source=1  - it is being recorded though
<jono> dpm, are you on a call with mhall119?
<dpm> jono, I'm not, shall we do a quick hangout?
<jono> dpm, sure
<dpm> cool
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dholbach> jono, the "easiest" way I found for locoteams (could be ubuntu-dev or ubuntumembers too - they both have subteams) is:
<dholbach> In [12]: set([a.name for a in lp.people["dholbach"].super_teams]).intersection(set([a.name for a in lp.people["locoteams"].sub_teams]))
<dholbach> Out[12]: set([u'ubuntu-de-locoteam', u'ubuntu-de-events', u'ubuntu-berlin'])
<dholbach> in which case I would cache: set([a.name for a in lp.people["locoteams"].sub_teams]), etc.
<dholbach> if 100000 users run this, they are going to hammer LP in any case :-(
<dholbach> so maybe you need only_check_on_the_server accomplishments :-)
<jcastro> hey guys
<jcastro> this firmware live test suite
<jono> dholbach, cool, one sec just on a call with dpm
<jcastro> would be an awesome easy task for the UGJ
<dholbach> jono, sure sure - I'll be online for a bit still - no worries
<jcastro> one person needs a USB stick
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jcastro> Pass it around to the group
<dholbach> jcastro, ask Colin about it - can they submit whatever they found somewhere?
<jcastro> it doesn't submit automatically
<jcastro> but he has instructions on where to file the bug
<dholbach> brb - reboot
 * jcastro is asking him if it's useful as a general tool
<jcastro> or if they only do it for certain machines or whatever
<dholbach> Feature Freeze broke my machine
<czajkowski> mine too
<czajkowski> I've no login
<czajkowski> FUN!
<czajkowski> waiting on unity 2 d update
<jcastro> and we were doing so good!
<dholbach> and shutting down takes 5 times longer than booting up :)
<dholbach> we should have stuck with this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Archives/4.10?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gnome-splash-1.png
<czajkowski> have phone tethered
<czajkowski> got into a tty
<czajkowski> and then ssh to get irc
<czajkowski> and pulling in updates via phone on a train back to london!
<bkerensa> dholbach: +1
<bkerensa> :D
<cprofitt> dholbach: lol
<cprofitt> saw my post, heh?
<dholbach> yep :)
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro - do you know if I can assign a sensitivity to the hud display?
<dholbach> I keep opening it and dragging away focus, when I alt-<number> between terminal tabs
<jcastro> dunno
<mhall119> dholbach: I believe that Unity 5.6 (coming next week) has a fix for that
<mhall119> people have been complaining about the same when they alt+printscreen
<dholbach> I hope so :-(
<dholbach> does u-2d have the hud too?
<mhall119> I think they've implemented something to check that it's a 'tap' on alt, not a 'press and hold'
<mhall119> dholbach: that I don't know
<dholbach> I'll try
<dholbach> brb
<snap-l> http://mhall119.com/2012/02/the-many-sides-of-jono-bacon/ <- I LOLed
<dholbach> wow, because I didn't have unity-2d installed (currently uninstallable), I reinstalled gnome-fallback-session
<cprofitt> I nominate etneg_, the artist, for a community trophy!!
<dholbach> wow - we've seriously come a long long long way
<dholbach> the use of unity is totally hardwired into my brain already
<cprofitt> +1 dholbach - me too
<cprofitt> I have really gotten used to it.
<czajkowski> dholbach: kenvandine says it's just after been released to fix the issue for login
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, I was using my kid's 10.04 box the other day, if felt so awkward
<mhall119> dholbach: according to didrocks, no HUD in Unity2d right now, but "next week probably"
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll try it out again when 5.6 comes out
<jono> snap-l, :-)
<jono> jcastro, about set?
<jcastro> I am all set.
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great WE
<jono_> balloons, will be one sec
<balloons> np.. I'll work on fixing my hair
<jono_> balloons, invite sent
<dpm> have a good weekend everyone!
<jcastro> snap-l: hey are you planning the michigan jam?
<snap-l> Si si
<jcastro> hey can I interview you early next week?
<jcastro> I want to highlight and talk about planning and stuff
<snap-l> Sure, if you want. :)
<jcastro> as an example for other teams that might not know what to
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> do you have a printer?
<cjohnston> jcastro: balloons: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1445/detail/
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jcastro> SHARED.
<balloons> cjohnston, awesome
<cjohnston> you two had better come
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, why?
<jcastro> ask me closer, I don't even know what I am doing for dinner, let alone march
<mhall119> cjohnston: do we have a venue yet?
<jcastro> mhall119: I see I have a new think called indicator-printers
<jcastro> you should blog/G+ a quickie about it
<cjohnston> mhall119: probably my house like last time
<mhall119> jcastro: oh, for active print jobs?
<mhall119> jcastro: I haven't even used it yet
<jcastro> not sure what it does yet, I haven't printed
<jcastro> haha, "who will print for the cause."
<mhall119> cjohnston: dude, you're not even registered as attending
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> cjohnston too cool for his own parties
<cjohnston> you know it
<mhall119> which will be awkward, since it'll be at his house
<cjohnston> ill get a dog and let the dog host it
<popey> mhall119: need a "how to make a unity lens" tutorial :D
<popey> screencasts ftw
<mhall119> popey: dpm is working on one
<mhall119> popey: his is for Oneiric
<popey> yay
<mhall119> I'll do one for Singlet/Precise once my quickly template is done
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-18
 * AlanBell contributes to unity https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/unity/removelargedesktopdependency/+merge/93687
<duanedesign> o/
<cprofitt> mhall119: what pulls to the loco.ubuntu.com blog feed?
<cprofitt> or to word it differently what do I need to do to get a NY blog there?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<cprofitt> danke
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-02-19
<jono> ls -al
<cjohnston> did it work? ;-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-11
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: hey, just to you know, the Launchpad session was done and logs are here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/10/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t00:01
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dpm
<dpm> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: como vamos?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, bien, bien, ¿y tu?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien por aquí :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: una cosilla, en developer.ubuntu.com está todo lo de app devel, pero no hay un sitio parecido que tenga lo de devel?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, no, no tenemos una web para Ubuntu Developers, los enviamos siempre a la Packaging Guide (http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging)
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, bueno, me quedó la duda después de que alguien entrara y me preguntara
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<dpm> morning dholbach, I was just chatting with JoseeAntonioR, I think he wants to become an Ubuntu developer ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> haha, maybe in a near future
<dholbach> yeah yeah yeah! :)
<dholbach> did you all see http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/? :-D
<dholbach> notice something new on there? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> the PPA guide?
<JoseeAntonioR> or the submit a tutorial button?
<dholbach> nope :)
<dholbach> Russian! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and it's updated!
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to see if I can get into packaging in some time from now
<dholbach> yeah, I was quite happy to see translation completion go over 70% this weekend :)
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let me know how it goes for you
<JoseeAntonioR> sure!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, dpm!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hrm, it's snowing outside.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: I wish I could be there...
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: No you don't.
<dpm> dholbach, ah, so the Russian guys came back to you? I saw the Dutch translators also want to translate the guide now :)
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> there's still some bugs with the fonts used for Russian, but Dmitriy is already on ie
<dholbach> it
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: I hate summer, it's too hot in here (being 3:14 am)
<dholbach> unstoppable, the guy
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, how hot is too hot?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: 24C in a room where there's no air flow
<JoseeAntonioR> not even a fan
<nigelb> 24C would be nice.
<nigelb> I left my jacket on the bed, so I'm slightly shivering at 1C.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: come to Peru, we've had spikes of 32C!
 * JoseeAntonioR wants to be there
 * dholbach wouldn't mind 32
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> dholbach: How cold is Berlin?
<dholbach> currently -3
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<nigelb> oh lovely.
<dholbach> but while I lived here we had -18 as well
<nigelb> at least the snow will actually stick to the ground instead of melting.
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to go to Berlin when I start travelling
<jussi> wooooohohohohooooo... I have warmer weather than dholbach! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> jussi: is that -2?
<jussi> JoseeAntonioR: nah, we have 0 today
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do it - but it's much better in the summer - it's loads of fun during that time
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: you got any world wonder?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, barbecue parties in the park - are one of the world wonders during the summer - the night life might be another one - world cuisine everywhere another and probably more :-P
<JoseeAntonioR> then I may go when I'm 18+!
<dholbach> sounds good :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> with this year being the last one at school I'm starting to feel old...
<nigelb> jussi! you're alive
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, old... you're funny :)
<dholbach> dpm, ara: so you're getting your own Las Vegas now?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: a couple months ago I was the 14-year old guy who was becoming a member!
<dholbach> :)
<jussi> nigelb: yeah... :D
<nigelb> jussi: I haven't seen you around in quite a while :)
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, since I got a new job things have been rather busy.
<ara> dholbach, yes, isn't it great! Spain is getting better and better everyday
 * dholbach hugs ara
<jussi> nigelb: Im still relatively active in Kubuntu areas (I am on the KC), but most other things I have had to cut down on
<ara> dholbach, the EuroVegas project compared to the size of the town nearby: http://images.eldiario.es/eurovegas-mapa-alcorcon_EDIIMA20120920_0167_4.jpg
<nigelb> jussi: aha
<dholbach> ara, that's insane
<ara> dholbach, yes, insane and sad...
<dpm> dholbach, I still have hopes that the project will fail
<JoseeAntonioR> I think it's time for the kiddo to go to bed now
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I don't know who you are talking about :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: I think that's me!
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I thought you felt old a minute ago! :)
<dholbach> but anyway... good night! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<czajkowski> who is involved in Lubuntu ?
<dholbach> gilir
<czajkowski> chers
<czajkowski> *cheers
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I'm challenging you on the "14-year-olds to get Ubuntu membership"
<daker> smartboyhw: i'll give him +1 from me :)
<smartboyhw> daker, of what?
<smartboyhw> daker, I thought he actually DID that
<smartboyhw> I am just saying that I will be one too:)
<daker> ah yes
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<dpm> jono, the hangout invite seems to have disappeared
<dpm> it told me it was no longer available when I clicked on it
<jono> dpm, I added a hangout to our cal event
<jono> so we can always use that
<dpm> jono, ok, will use that, then
<dholbach> hey rrnwexec :)
<rrnwexec> hey there!
<dholbach> does anyone of you have their firefox freezing every now and then or is it just me? (raring)
<dholbach> like the compiz-freezing, where everything's greyed out for a couple of seconds?
<czajkowski> nope but having a similar issue with folders freezing
<czajkowski> when I click and drag
<dholbach> and then nautilus greys out?
<czajkowski> yup
<dholbach> and comes back after maybe 5-10 seconds?
<czajkowski> yup
<dholbach> that doesn't happen to me
<czajkowski> bah :(
<dholbach> but I had my complete session freeze when dragging messages in thunderbird :)
<dholbach> all right, just wanted to hear if it's just me - could be some crazy firefox plugin I use - although I don't think it's too many
<czajkowski> nah it's just you're crazy dholbach full inbox of mail ;p
<dholbach> yeah - same here - it feels like I spent almost the entire day on my inbox - not quite, but a lot
<czajkowski> spent the day on mails, RTs and updating docs
<czajkowski> fun monday really
<czajkowski> *headdesk*
<rrnwexec> dholbach: thunderbird 17.0.2 has wicked lag at times. seems to be off doing something more important than what i want it to do ;)
<dholbach> rrnwexec, hm, that doesn't happen to me
<dholbach> anyway, I'll take a look at the UAK thing tomorrow morning
<dholbach> now I've got to rush out
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone!
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/lhawthorn/status/300925529463345152  folks might be interested in this
<czajkowski> was very good
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw, daker: yeah, I actually got membership when I was 14
<mhall119> jono: call time?
<jono> mhall119, running late, will ping soon
<jono> might need to move it a little later
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> jono: we had a call in about ~15?
<jono> jcastro, that is tomorrow
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> well in that case, I'm 24 hours early!
<jcastro> nice to have something done ahead of schedule for once
<mhall119> jono: how about me then?
<jono> mhall119, lets go
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> jono: not the one on the calendar event?
<mhall119> I'll need the URL then
<jono> mhall119, lets do the cal invite one
<jcastro> what.
<jcastro> jono: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/metallica-night-san-francisco-giants-could-inspire-more-231630954--mlb.html
<jcastro> you guys get metallica, best we can do here is Kid Rock at a Tigers game
<jcastro> or Nugent coming back from the dead. :-/
<daker> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/
<bkerensa> jono: what do you do with all that meat? That pork shoulder looks like it was enough to feed an army
<jono> bkerensa, I freeze it and give a lot out to friends
<jono> jcastro, lol
<bkerensa> jono: ahh :) I was thinking maybe you just eat BBQ every night lol
<jono> heh, no
<jono> I usually eat it for lunch
<jono> pulled pork sandwiches :-)
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> nothing wrong with bbq every day
<mhall119> jono: have you smoked a turkey yet?
<pleia2> context++
<mhall119> pleia2: it's really more entertaining without :)
<pleia2> mhall119: I am very amused that thunderbird is swearing at you :)
<pleia2> ****
<mhall119> as well it should if I actually did have > 9999 unread messages
<pleia2> indeed
<mhall119> but it was counting old bug emails as new+unread
<mhall119> twice
<mhall119> also using 100% CPU
<mhall119> I swear as soon as Geary supports multiple accounts I'm leaving and never looking back
<jono> mhall119, not yet
<jono> mhall119, oh no, actually I did
<jono> for thanksgiving :-)
<mhall119> jono: not sure if you guys like black eyed peas, there're big here in the south east.  Usually they're cooked with a ham bone, but we like to put a couple of smoked turkey legs in, simmer for most of the day and you've got a nice meal
<jcastro> now I am hungry
<jono> mhall119, ooh sounds good
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-12
<JanC> mhall119: I have about 999999 unread messages...  :p
<IdleOne> ctrl+a delete
<IdleOne> if any of them are important, they will send another email.
<mhall119> JanC: they couldn't all be legit
<mhall119> spam or something?
<JanC> mailing lists mostly  ☺
<JanC> and that number is mostly a guess, of course
<genii-around> Hello. I'm curious if for instance GoDaddy.com has grabbed ubuntu.<my-country-code-here> , is just parking it and waiting for bids, and I want to use it, does my LoCo have some ground to stand on to have it released without being extorted?
 * genii-around makes some coffee and settles in
<bkerensa> jono: http://ubuntuone.com/43CVaeus0hqsZmd8DHvs1q
<bkerensa> jono: ^ bbqpad images optimized and jonobacon.org logo optimized
<dpm> good morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm
<JoseeAntonioR> hey dpm!
<dpm> morning smartboyhw and JoseeAntonioR :)
<smartboyhw> Hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, smartboyhw! ready for your session later on?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, yep
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I'll be there in case you need help (me just has to wake up at 8am)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how are you?
<dholbach> doing well - just went for a run this morning and feel a little bit more awake than usual :)
<dholbach> how about yourself?
<JoseeAntonioR> pretty good, wanting to go on stage again
<dholbach> which stage? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> like, UDS closing party's stage, for karaoke? :P
<dholbach> haha, ok :)
<dholbach> I thought you meant being on ubuntu-on-air again :)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we should have an ubuntuonair karaoke session!
<JoseeAntonioR> last marathon we had DJ'ing, this time we're having karaoke
<dholbach> yeah and people would donate for us to stop it! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> haha, maybe you'll get more donations than before
<dpm> especially if we do the chicken dance!
<dholbach> yeah, totally :)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UV3kRV46Zs
<JoseeAntonioR> everybody at home, stand up and join us!
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: hey, I'm going to sleep now but will be back 8-10 mins before your session, please make sure to join #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat and #ubuntu-classroom-backstage for it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh wait, it's tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh
<JoseeAntonioR> so it's actually on 28 and a half hours
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: question, the packaging guide is generated by a script, or is it manually generated?
<dholbach> script
<dholbach> we use sphinx (which makes use of restructured text)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: in that script, can the font size be changed? I was thinking on doing a booklet with it, but the font size would be too small
<JoseeAntonioR> like, an actual printed booklet
<dholbach> yes, I would think so
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me checks if he can find it
<dholbach> in the CSS of the theme you could just change it
<dholbach> sphinx-quickstart should get you a project to start with
<dholbach> and then do "make html"
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: would that create the pdf?
<JoseeAntonioR> or how do you get those done?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> "make latexpdf" I think
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> or just type 'make' and it'll give you a long list of what it can do
<dholbach> hey popey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, popey!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: yeah, that was the one
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: script ended up with 'there were undefined references'
<dholbach> hum, I'm not sure what that might be
<dholbach> can you try:     sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-packaging-guide
<dholbach> it will install all the packages which are required to build the packaging guide
<dholbach> maybe you're just missing one or two of them
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I'll try that later
<dholbach> ok cool
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm thinking I may take some printed copies of the latest version if I get to go to the UDS
<dholbach> cool
 * dholbach hugs JoseeAntonioR
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach back
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, my session is tmrnot today (look at the calendar):P
<czajkowski> dholbach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2DJp-rM09g
<jcastro> BLAMMO
 * jcastro kills 3 work items in one shot.
<jcastro> that took a while ... listening to them scream in pain was worth it.
 * popey starts a game in steam to make sure his desktop doesn't overheat
 * popey expects snarky tweets and G+ posts from jcastro about co-workers shirking
<jcastro> heh
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> steam has been working great for me lately
<jcastro> I just need more strategy games
<popey> my SSD keeps powering down in mid game
<popey> did a firmware update on it (which was uber scary)
<jcastro> oh, I needed to do that to my first gen intel ssd a few years ago
<jcastro> it certainly is
<popey> ooh, close to 100 games listed for Linux in steam now
<popey> (be nice if at least half of them actually worked) :D
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> good to see so many people buying them too
<jcastro> I like when it tells you when your friends buy new games
<popey> oh, does it?
<popey> didnt know that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> "popey just got "English Avengers II: The mourning!" or whatnot.
<popey> is that an option
<jcastro> dunno
<popey> buy me a game and we'll see ;)
<jcastro> "Jorge has gifted Popey 'Downton Abbey: The game'"
<jcastro> whoa new games
<jcastro> \o/ anomaly!
<jcastro> I was getting sick of all this turn based stuff
<jcastro> popey: I don't care what anybody says and I know it's all anti-UNIX, but I love having it all neatrly bundled in ~ and updating on its own.
<genii-around> Hello, I asked here yesterday about this issue but perhaps there may be someone here now that might know... eg: As one of the Canadian LoCo team I'd like to use ubuntu.ca  for our official site ( pending Community Council approval if needed ), but it looks like GoDaddy.com registered it in April 2005 and has been sitting on it ever since. The domain name dispute policy here is such that if " "Registrant’s dot-ca domain name is
<genii-around> Confusingly Similar to a Mark in which the Complainant had Rights prior to the date of registration of the domain name and continues to have such Rights". I feel that we have a good case to get them to release it to us if we get some kind of official backing, perhaps from Legal or a letter from the brick-and-mortar Canonical office in Montreal.
<genii-around> Just trying to find which direction to proceed at this point.
<jcastro> have you mailed the trademarks address?
<jcastro> I would think that wouldn't be a problem: https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> pleia2: \o/
<jcastro> the downtime for the forums upgrade has been scheduled
<jcastro> THIS IS HAPPENING FOLKS.
<popey> genii-around: why do you want ubuntu.ca?
<popey> the standard is ubuntu-XX.org
<genii-around> jcastro: I read the trademarks page at Canonical and it seems from that our intended use as a LoCo is valid pending Community Council approval. .. Is there a particular email to send them a message regarding this?
<jcastro> I think you're supposed to use that form?
<popey> I'd speak to the loco council
<popey> looks like you already have http://ubuntu-ca.org/ ?
<genii-around> popey: Well, for me the issue is more that GoDaddy seems to be holding the domain hostage in a way.
<popey> lots of domains were registered through godaddy back in the day
<smartboyhw> jcastro, good
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> genii-around: in fact someone had it before Ubuntu even existed, back in 2003
<czajkowski> same with ubuntu.ie
<popey> in fact the quebeq loco had it for a while in 2006
<popey> and they let it lapse by the look of it
<popey> so I would file an RT if you absolutely must have it, but I wouldn't assume that godaddy did anything bad here, they just kept hold of the domain when someone else let it lapse
<popey> but I wouldn't point ubuntu.ca and ubuntu-ca.org at the same place
<popey> that will actively harm your google juice
<genii-around> popey: It looks like it was registered a few weeks after Hoary release, so perhaps this was the -qc team. At the moment it appears though that GoDaddy has it.
<popey> it was the qc team
<popey> http://web.archive.org/web/20060203021753/http://ubuntu.ca/en/
<popey> ^^
<pleia2> jcastro: yay! \o/
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * dholbach goes and calls it a day - see you all tomorrow
<daker> popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok6LbV6bqaE
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: locking your q&a for tomorrow at 11 pacific?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, yuuuuup
<jono> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> great then
<jcastro> quick lunch
<jcastro> brb
<jono> mhall119, hey
<jono> can we have a quick call?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> I'll be there as soon as G+ decides to load the page
<bkerensa> jcastro: +1 for forums happening :)
<komputes> Who is organizing Ubuntu participation in GSoC this year?
<popey> I think dholbach usually does that
<komputes> I owe that guy a hug
<JoseeAntonioR> he owes me a hug
<mhall119> komputes: hug JoseeAntonioR and we'll call it even :)
<mhall119> Hug Economics 101
<balloons> so GSoC was last done in 2010 by ubuntu?
<jcastro> jono: I am all set
<jono> jcastro, cool, one sec
<jcastro> no G+ in invite this time for some reason
<jono> jcastro, added it
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-13
<Pendulum> marked as being away
<Pendulum> bah, mousefail
<bkerensa> komputes: myself and two other gentlemen are organizing it this year providing we get the legal issues dealt with
<komputes> bkerensa: I have some proposals
<bkerensa> balloons: yes... We had planned to do it last year but could not get someone at Canonical to sign off on some legal agreements with Google
<bkerensa> were trying to avoid that this year
<bkerensa> komputes: feel free to share them on the Ubuntu GSoC mailing list :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2013
<bkerensa> komputes: we still have to see if we get accepted and through all the legalese first
<komputes> bkerensa: ok I added mu suggestions
<bkerensa> komputes: thanks
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, PING
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, can you please fix Bug 1098080?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098080
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: Its up to upstream to accept my patch
<bkerensa> I cannot force them
<bkerensa> and I dont think we would want to carry such a fix
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, ah fine
<bkerensa> so hopefully upstream will review the merge proposal soon and when they do I will sync down their update to Ubuntu
<bkerensa> if they do it last minute I am relatively surely I can still get the changes sponsored for 13.04
<bkerensa> smartboyhw: dont worry :) I am frustrated too when upstream drags their feet
<dpm> good morning everyone
<elfy> morning
<dpm> hi elfy
<elfy> it's all a bit bleh at the moment ;) morning's in the summer are great ...
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey elfy
<daker> hi
<daker> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/YfYVTTX3QYz
<dholbach> daker, looks good - unfortunately not my kind of game :)
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb, cjohnston: classbot is not announcing sessions, any of you guys around?
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, aren't you a member of the classroom team?:P
<smartboyhw> You should have bot access, given your big contribution:P
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: erm, not sure, maybe not in LP, but I am in real life :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's different, that's being a classbot admin
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, grrr:P
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, you mean being a student? Then I am too:P
<dholbach> czajkowski, is it generally all right to post a request like https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/221780?
<czajkowski> yuo
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> shall get on that now
<czajkowski> dholbach: cant rename the first one it has a ppa associated with it
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> shall I remove the ppa?
<dholbach> would that help?
<dholbach> czajkowski, ^
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I've done the 2nd one for you
<czajkowski> and added an alias to the old project name
<dholbach> czajkowski, deleted
<dholbach> czajkowski, can the team now be renamed too?
<czajkowski> trying to get that done now
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: done
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<dholbach> fantastico
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> confirmed, it all works
<czajkowski> shout if you need anything else
<dholbach> will do
<rrnwexec> jono: you hosting an on-air today?
<JoseeAntonioR> rrnwexec: he is
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: please insert a plug for the Ubuntu Global Jam into the show ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> rrnwexec: sure, I'll get it announced at the beginning/end, or when he goes and looks for a sleeping baby
<JoseeAntonioR> and already replied to the email
<rrnwexec> JoseeAntonioR: thanks, and thanks. talk to you soon..
<jcastro> rrnwexec: got a link handy? I can put it on the G+ community
<jcastro> it's like 40k people
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2221/detail/
<rrnwexec> or here: http://ur1.ca/cswqe
<rrnwexec> jcastro: thanks.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ready in 7?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm mentoring some comp sci grad students at WOU and one is interested in app development... Might you be interested in exchange a e-mail or two and answering some questions of his on that?
<mhall119> bkerensa: sure, give him mine and dpm's contact info
<bkerensa> kk
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: did you check my email on hangouts?
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, busy?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses
<czajkowski> jono: have you seen http://www.meathchronicle.ie/news/roundup/articles/2013/02/13/4014435-computer-whiz-11-saves-businessman-thousandsbr/
<jono> czajkowski, I did :-)
<czajkowski> cool
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> jono: yessir!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-14
<jcastro> jono: around?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> sharing something on g+, need opinion
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/116015965439782966698/posts/EejEdwtXT9p
<jono> jcastro, replied :-)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> yeah so I get fingers are faster, but I want the fast pick attack. But like, the 1mm feels like a hamburger patty
<jcastro> I can play the fast fingers
<jcastro> man, I'm just smoked, 1mm picks, and strings that are way thinner that's on my bass, and I'm snapping picks and strings all over the place.
<vibhav> jcastro: I have never player bass guitars, but I have some fat picks which should work
<vibhav> Try using fat picks
<jcastro> I have a felt pick too
<jcastro> it's just not the same
<jcastro> jono: also this game it's brutal, it knows when you're not playing a pick when you're supposed to.
<vibhav> Hmm. Try fingers?
<jcastro> yeah, it's basically like "this song is supposed to play with a pick, nice try."
<jcastro> first world problems, I know
<vibhav> Heh
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, can you announce the renaming of the advocacy development kit to ubuntu advocacy kit, so people can get their ppas right?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, Randall is now maintaining it - can you email him about this?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<jono> thanks!
<smartboyhw> Hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, smartboyhw
<dpm> good morning everyone
<smartboyhw> Hello dpm
<dpm> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<philipballew> dholbach, I'm gonna use parts of your presentation about Ubuntu development you put on Spread Ubuntu tomorrow for a lug. Thanks in advance.
<dholbach> philipballew, awesome!
<smartboyhw> philipballew, what is Spread Ubuntu? A LoCo event or what?:P
<philipballew> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<philipballew> smartboyhw,
<smartboyhw> Oh
<philipballew> smartboyhw, yeah, i figure why reinvent the wheal when I can use whats there
<smartboyhw> LOL
<popey> Morning
<smartboyhw> afternoon
<AlanBell> http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3459547&cid=42893285 we are in a conspiracy theory now \o/
<popey> haha
<popey> nutjobs
<vibhav> :\
<vibhav> I am rather proud to be a part of a conspiracy
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> that's very funny :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<czajkowski> wow thats a bit um... wow
<smartboyhw> LOL
<dholbach> "because we'll do whatever for the $$$"
<czajkowski> people will always think the worst if they can
<dholbach> dpm, oi hippie - time for a call? :)
<czajkowski> lol
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, this time I won't try to escape ;)
<dholbach> I'll only believe it when I see it
<dpm> oh wait, "someone is calling at the door"...
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/09f7a7a49ef7dae86f04637aea776627d6cf302f?authuser=0&hl=de
<dpm> dholbach, ok, let's roll
<dholbach> bah, hangout is being unhappy
<dholbach> I'll restart
<dholbach> do you think we could get https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-February/006140.html somewhere on the forums? what might be the best place
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu Buzz Generator?
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, \o
<dholbach> hey SergioMeneses :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, go to #ubuntuforums and get some mod to help:P
<dholbach> cool
<popey> anyone here still running quantal fancy testing something stupidly easy for me?
<smartboyhw> popey, 'ere
<popey> awesome
<smartboyhw> popey, test what?
<popey> can you create a brand new user, then switch to it using the session menu
<popey> open a browser, mooch around a bit then logout
<popey> then do a "ps aux" and see if there are any processes left behind by the other user?
<smartboyhw> popey, ok
<popey> thanks
<popey> (assume you're using unity)
<smartboyhw> popey, No.
<popey> ok, thank you
<jono> dpm, will be there in a min
<dpm> jono,
<dpm> jono, ok.
<jono> dpm, I am the only one there
<jono> dpm, mhall119 you guys coming?
<dpm> jono, yeah, sorry, having some issues here
<jono> np
<mhall119> on my way
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> jcastro: http://when.is.megadeth.playingnear.me/
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> no results for me. :(
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: still need help with that test? I'm running unity
<popey> nope, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<bkerensa> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> nm, I sent it to you over mail
<jcastro> wrt. the oscon booth
<bkerensa> jcastro: ahh ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, when are you guys opening the sponsorship requests for UDS?
<jcastro> jono: got time for a G+? I only need you for like 30 seconds
<jono> jcastro, possibly, about to hop on a call but might be canceled
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, will have more info soon
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, thenka
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks*
<jcastro> jono: ack.
<jono> jcastro, lets go
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ad8f1912b27e9474ab987cd68d6111d6cd53336a?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> jcastro, ready?
<jcastro> joining!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-15
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Hey, you about? There was a wiki page for ubuntu on air, that explained the nitty gritties of using it right. Do you have the link handy?
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: yep! second
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/BestPractices what you're looking for?
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: No, I mean, there was one that described how to setup G+ the right way
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/OnAir maybe?
<JoseeAntonioR> apart from that, the other one is an internal resources page I can give you
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: the internal one is probably what I'm looking for.
<JoseeAntonioR> let me login and get it
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: the internal one has only got some code for disqus and webchat, and the dimensios for the embed video
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: no problems, the OnAir page seems good enough for what I need :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> if there's any missing information, let me know so I can give it to you
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: may I ask what are you exactly looking to host?
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Hosting a show and tell, but I needed the information right now, to sort of write documenation on how to host it. I have my notes, and I wanted to combine my notes with yours. I'll link you once I'm done so you can pick out things that could go in to the Ubuntu notes.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: let me know, what you've got, as I may have some more info that may be super useful (e.g. lower thirds)
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Will do :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<SergioMeneses> morning
<SergioMeneses> dpm, around
<dpm> hi SergioMeneses, yes :)
<vnz> hi everyone
<vnz> what does "JAM" mean in Ubuntu Global Jam?
<vnz> is it a sweet spread or preserve made from fruit and sugar boiled to a thick consistency?
<czajkowski> vnz: as in get to gether
<czajkowski> yes that is the literal sense of the word
<vnz> how do you translate it for example in other languages?
<czajkowski> vnz: getting together to jam/work on something
<vnz> How do you translate "Ubuntu Global Jam" in russian or german for example?
<czajkowski> it's just that tbh
<popey> vnz: "Gathering"
<popey> vnz: it comes from when musicians get together and have a session without a very fixed agenda
<popey> vnz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jam_session
<czajkowski> popey: ah all I was finding was urban dictionary stuff
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> popey: did you say there was a bug open re  N wifi
<czajkowski> cannot find any and not sure how to explain it bar when over here me and wifi  are crap
<popey> hmmm
<popey> czajkowski: what wifi card is it?
<czajkowski> um..
<popey> czajkowski: run "lspci" to see what the description is
<popey> czajkowski: then run "lspci -n" to get the PCI id
<czajkowski> intel
<czajkowski> popey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1658432/
<popey> bug 1011623
<popey> BOOM!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1011623 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0091 Unstable wifi connection when connect to 802.11n AP with iwlwifi driver" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011623
<czajkowski> ahhhhhhhh
<popey> perhaps?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> added a comment on how I can get it workingish
<vnz> czajkowski, popey: thank you, that is what I was looking for
<czajkowski> popey: thank you
<popey> np vnz czajkowski
<czajkowski> now to go and poke :)
<jcastro> popey: got steam handy?
<jcastro> 54.243.8.249
<jcastro> balloons: ^^^^
<jcastro> go into steam and add that as a favorite server manually
<jcastro> then see how it works for you
<popey> jcastro: sure
<popey> ☺
<jcastro> that was awesome
<popey> ya
<popey> I am rubbish at that game
<popey> but it's still fun
<jcastro> yeah I am pretty horrible
<popey> we should get mark on there ☺
<mhall119> frag the boss?
 * mhall119 hopes "frag" is still what the cool kids are saying
<dholbach> have a great weekend my friends!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, \o
<dholbach> bye sergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> nice weekend to you too
<JoseeAntonioR> have fun, dholbach!
<dholbach> you too :)
<balloons> nice http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/54.243.8.249:27015/
<mhall119> I see jcastro and popey are "working"
<jcastro> hey man, I had to test it
<mhall119> for 27 minutes?
<mhall119> http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/54.243.8.249:27015/top_players/
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> .27 of an hour!
<jcastro> there's about 4-5 players now
<jcastro> so I suspect it'll get full soon
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: I also notice that popey is beating you :)
<jcastro> he beat me twice
<jcastro> the game doesn't work well with 2 people
<jcastro> it's like, a madhouse when it's 12 vs. 12.
<mhall119> http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<mhall119> the phone code is coming!
<marcoceppi> \o/ ordered a nexus 4 yesterday... but I'll probably wait to flash
<mhall119> marcoceppi: yeah, you should wait until the 21st at least :)
<balloons> lol
 * daker doesn't have a smart phone
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-02-16
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh dear I better get on and do some pwning
<bkerensa> jcastro: Ubuntu Oregon is going to sponsor 3 servers too :) they are provisioning now
<jcastro> bkerensa: with juju?
<popey> jcastro: marcoceppi "The server you are trying to connect to is running an older version of the game" when trying to connect to the TF2 server...
<daker> popey: jcastro https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/Sf8mPM3AgUy
<daker> ah i see i need to download 12G of data
<jcastro> ouch
<smartboyhw> jcastro, ?
<jcastro> popey: huh, are you all up to date?
<jcastro> popey: oh, they pushed out a patch last night, lol..
<jcastro> it should be working now
<popey> heh
<smartboyhw> jcastro, who are the names that are on the 12:00 membership board?
<jcastro> not sure?
<smartboyhw> lol
<mhall119> nice to see marcoceppi is at #3 on the scoreboard
<marcoceppi> mhall119: research ;)
<mhall119> uh huh
<marcoceppi> Need to make sure everything is working, and such
<mhall119> of course, which means being constantly connected
<pleia2> research++
<marcoceppi> I tried to write a nagios plugin, but this was far more fun
<pleia2> but nagios plugins are one of the funner things to write
<pleia2> (lots of examples, can write it in whatever you want)
<daker> !lc http://i.imgur.com/HD3TsbN.png
<ubot2> daker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> dholbach: duplicates keep piling in for this u.c.c bug, and it is quite annoying , can you take a look at this proposed solution? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1268110
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266881 in Ubuntu Community Website "duplicate for #1268110 Ubuntu Community Page Looks Weird" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> pleia2, I'll pass it on
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> er, c.u.c
<pleia2> which reminds me, is there any way for community members to help with this site aside from submitting bugs, or is the community site meant to be canonical only? ;)
<dholbach> no, it's not
<dholbach> I never got around to looking into it :-(
<pleia2> I'm heppy to keep submitting bugs, but it would be nice to help more directly
<dholbach> in this case it will be the web team to fix it
<dholbach> but in general, for content, I totally agree
<pleia2> ah, they control the css?
<pleia2> in other news, we have a translated version of the Italian orientation quiz up (need to work on logic some): http://dagobah.princessleia.com/Matrix/
<pleia2> just a demo :)
<dholbach> NICE :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> there seems to be confusion from people on what exactly it means to be an "ubuntu developer"
<jcastro> wrt. the Valve games; I would think ~ubuntu-dev and ~ubuntu-core-dev right?
<dholbach> I have no idea how they are going to assess it
<dholbach> does Jo Shields know?
<jcastro> dholbach, I wonder if my last upload to dapper counts? :p
<jcastro> he should know, or if he doesn't he'd know who to ask I would think
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> pleia2, it'll get looked at
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks \o/
<dholbach> pleia2, can you try again, trying to reload with ctrl-shift-r and see if that fixes it?
<pleia2> dholbach: looks good \o/
<dholbach> pleia2, super, thanks
<pleia2> (FF and Chrome)
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> another some-seconds fix of Anthony Dillon, the James Bond of the Web
<dholbach> love the guy :)
<pleia2> :)
<chilicuil> quite cool the orientation quiz, are you going to move it to ubuntu.com?, how I need to request permition to translate it to spanish?
<dholbach> chilicuil, we'd need to see how we can integrate it into the wordpress site well
<pleia2> chilicuil: the plan is to put it on community.ubuntu.com, the italian team has the source so we'll need to work with them to get the code available for everyone so it can be translated
<chilicuil> pleia2, dholbach awesome, I'll look forward for helping out when it gets officially released
<dholbach> all right - I'm out for today - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> jono: hey, to confirm you're doing your Q&A tomorrow?
<jono> jose, yep, back to normal now
<jono> thanks!
<jose> awesome
<jose> np
<jose> jono: are we still meeting today?
<jono> jose, I was just about to get in touch, I need to cancel all my calls this afternoon, my son has a fever
<jose> jono: no worries, hope he gets better soon :)
<jono> thanks jose
<jono> sorry
<jose> np :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-11
<pleia2> what are those little round icon thingys we have for things like docs and loco teams
<pleia2> called
<pleia2> ah, pictograms!
<jose> hey popey, can we confirm the app design clinic for this week at 14utc?
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> jose: yes, we are
<popey> usual time
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> is there still no way to sort by status in Empathy?
<dholbach> all rightie... I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> popey: ping
<popey> jose: yo!
<popey> jose: did you see my message that we'll do a design hangout on wednesday?
<jose> hey!
<jose> yep
<jose> I wanted to check if we could proceed to transfer the ubuntuonair.com domain to IS for this year's renewal
<jose> ticket was stalled last year
<popey> indeed, I actually pinged IS about it just this week!
<popey> :D
<popey> will sort it out asap ☻
<popey> thanks for the reminder, much appreciated.
<jose> thanks to you for handling it :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-12
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> popey: hey, I'd like to have a hangout with you when you have some time, is that's possible
<jose> if*
<popey> sure thing!
<popey> when is good for you?
<popey> i am available in ~40 mins
<popey> oh, i lie
<popey> 70 mins ☻
<jose> that's good, I'm free all day :)
<popey> ok, invited you to a hangout at that time
<jose> popey: can you send it to joseeantonior@gmail.com? my @ubuntu.com is only an alias :)
<popey> kk
<jose> thanks!
<popey> done
<jose> awesome
<jose> see you in 70, then
<jose> popey: all set?
<popey> yeah, sorry.
<jose> let me re-join
<popey> ☻
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<IdleOne> watching jono play some game and got the bejeezus scared out of me lol
<balloons> IdleOne, LOLOL.. He's playing that horror survival game
<balloons> keep the lights on
<jcastro> horror survival?
<jcastro> did someone say DayZ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/deep-freeze/stormy-weather-again-hampering-holiday-flights-n30841
<pleia2> don't worry about me, I have press for when my husband can't make it home for valentine's day
<IdleOne> wow
<pleia2> hehe
<IdleOne> you made national news
<pleia2> I am not getting fondue, it's a national tragedy
<pleia2> oh wow, it's actually on the front page of nbcnews.com
<IdleOne> you can still have fondue
<pleia2> it's not the same alone
<IdleOne> top story to boot
<IdleOne> you're more famous than the beatles!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-15
<pleia2> lol
<Pici> :o
<IdleOne> so, how did you get quoted on there?
<pleia2> https://twitter.com/pleia2/status/434394997203296256
<IdleOne> very cool :)
<nigelb> pleia2: the article seems to emphasize the fondue ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-02-16
<jose> jono: hey, I'll have to cancel our call tomorrow as I'll be on a plane by that time
<jono> jose, np
<jono> it is a holiday here anyway
<jono> thanks for letting me know
<pleia2> jose: yaaay! :)
<jose> pleia2: your alfajores will be on their way too
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> omnomnom alfajores
<jose> :P
<jose> well, going to grab lunch now, see you later!
<pleia2> enjoy
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<popey> Morning!
<dpm> popey, dholbach, I've moved our 1:1 calls to later on in the day, as I want to spend some more time on the next cycle's planning
<dpm> sorry for the short notice
<dholbach> dpm, no worries
<dholbach> dpm, that gives me some more time to hack on the help app - maybe I'll have something interesting to show until then :)
<dpm> dholbach, awesome!
<dholbach> brb
<popey> dpm: good! I'm stupidly busy this morning! :D
<dpm> ok :)
<dholbach> lunch time, bbiab
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<balloons> mhall119, shall we sneak the standup in quickly
<mhall119> balloons: I'm on a call with dpm
<balloons> too late then :-)
<dpm> balloons, sorry Firefox crash
<dpm> will be back in a sec
<balloons> LOLOLOL.. I've been talking to no one
<inetpro> hi everyone
<mhall119> the best part about being a parent is the look on your children's faces as you sing bohemian rhapsody far too loudly in front of them
 * inetpro lol @mhall119
<elfy> so does elfy
<balloons> standup mhall119 ?
<mhall119> balloons: sure, here?
<balloons> mhall119, yep go for it
<mhall119> so I have the API django codebase integrated with the Devportal/CMS codebase
<balloons> mhall119, usually it's of the format, what you did, what you will do and blockers
<mhall119> and I have working importers for qdoc, doxygen and sphinx
<mhall119> remaining importesr are yuidoc and cordova for the HTML5 stuff
<pleia2> balloons: I have a collection of observations (some good, a few pretty bad) from newcomers I was working with at the QA jam yesterday, best to sent a report to the ubuntu-quality mailing list? (bug reports exist)
<mhall119> then I need to provide a command and crontab file for use with the charm
<balloons> pleia2, hey, awesome. Yes please send them along to the list so all can participate and discuss
<pleia2> great, will do :)
<balloons> perhaps wxl and some others will share experiences from there jams as well with quality
 * pleia2 nods
<mhall119> concerns right now are apidocs that are not in the archives: scopes for RTM, a couple of the QML ones
<mhall119> balloons: are the autopilot json docs in the archive package now?
<mhall119> and the general concerns that always exist whenever there's a change to the charm/deployment process
 * mhall119 done
<balloons> mhall119, bah, lost my text when I answered, lol
<balloons> so for part, the json docs are moving into vivid proposed for both the uitk and autopilot. They should hit the archive very soon I hope. I'll inquire more from veebers today about timing
<balloons> I'm now working on adding a quality section under apps to d.u.c. I'm blocked on waiting for an example of what the narrative would look like
<balloons> We can't deprecate the old links completely until it's in place, but it would be nice to see an early preview of what it would look like
<mhall119> balloons: FYI, I haven't looked into what work will be required to include sourcecode in this import
<balloons> mhall119, right. Any luck on the narrative bit?
 * balloons is done also
<mhall119> balloons: was that in the json also?
<balloons> mhall119, it should be.. last I inquired you said you hadn't look at it yet and it would require more work, etc, but perhaps we're confused on the point
<balloons> mhall119, I specifically am interested in this: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/guides/page_object.html#page-object-guide
<mhall119> balloons: turns out I lied about sphinx docs importer being done, it was exiting without processing the pages (tutorials, guides, faq, etc), I'm working on those now
<balloons> mhall119, ahh. yes that was the bit I was after
<balloons> mhall119, so once that is done, is there something I can help with?
<mhall119> balloons: I don't think so, but this is going to take some doing, because like the API docs these have multiple pages stuffed together in the same HTML chunk, and I'm going to have to separate them
<balloons> mhall119, will separating these take changes a-ok or no?
<mhall119> balloons: they should, it looks like the objects.inv gives me anchor names for each "section" in the HTML chunk, so I can look them up based on that
<Kilos> greetings from south africa
<mhall119> balloons: but, making changes like removing pages or moving them from one place to another will likely leave you with duplicates, since none of the importers will remove data from the database
<mhall119> hello Kilos
<Kilos> oh my this must be the best luck ever
<mhall119> oh?
<Kilos> hi mhall119  i was told to tlk to you
<Kilos> talk
<mhall119> heh, good timing then
<Kilos> yeah sorry for typos im almost asleep
<balloons> mhall119, so restructuring would need to be coordinated with you? mhall119 why not wipe and re-create each time?
<mhall119> balloons: because of the potential for things to go badly
<mhall119> balloons: we wouldn't want a back package update or interrupted process to leave the website without docs
<mhall119> bad package
<balloons> mhall119, so wait for a proper build then copy it over?
<mhall119> Kilos: what can I do for you?
<balloons> I guess I would hate to leave re-structing into the hands of manual
<balloons> that said, we just did most of it, I doubt much more will happen for a bit
<Kilos> can you please help me with how to get an official domain name for a site i want to create for the teams on #ubuntu-africa
<mhall119> balloons: if you only do those kinds of changes once per release, you should be safe
<balloons> right, kk
<Kilos> this is all new to me
<mhall119> Kilos: do you need help obtaining the domains, or just knowing what domain you can use?
<mhall119> loco teams typically pick and register their own domain names
<mhall119> such as http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<Kilos> i need help obtaining one as its for an official site that will be the same as the za loco site
<mhall119> which is permitted under the Ubuntu trademark policy
<Kilos> oh you dont know of the project
<mhall119> Kilos: what do you mean when you say it's "official"? Is it a site run by Canonical?
<Kilos> well rt just put ubuntulog in there for me today
<Kilos> the locoteams gave approval for it to be an official gathering place for all of africa
<mhall119> Kilos: ok, it sounds like something you can register on your own, not something that would be a *.ubuntu.com site
<mhall119> so ubuntu-africa.org or something like that, whatever you want
<mhall119> but you don't need anything from Canonical to do that
<Kilos> would canonical di it for me?
<Kilos> do
<mhall119> Kilos: usually not, unless there's a reason it can't be registered and maintained by the people who want it
<Kilos> um i wonder if we can get nhaines here
<Kilos> he knows the whole story
<mhall119> Kilos: who manages https://ubuntu-za.org/?
<Kilos> that site is for aids kids i think
<mhall119> ? it's the south african loco team's site
<Kilos> oh my sorry im looking crooked
<Kilos> yes thats our za site
<Kilos> the idea is to create one for all of africa along the same lines
<popey> ubuntu-africa.org is already taken by a political organisation (and has been hacked)
<mhall119> ugh, fun
<mhall119> was it the political movement "ubuntu"?
 * mhall119 has a hard time taking seriously a hacker group with a Facebook page
<Kilos> no ubuntu is an african word meaning together or unity or something similar
<mhall119> Kilos: right, but I know there's a social/political movememnt using the same (and a cola, and a coffee, and a wine I think)
<Kilos> yes the word has been used for many debious things
<Kilos> the word is used to attract people because of the meaning
<balloons> knome, pleia2 is there a docs team irc channel?
<Kilos> night all
<balloons> night Kilos
<mhall119> balloons: #ubuntu-doc
<Kilos> sorry guys i should have pasted this at the start of our discussion so you could see what the project is about
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RNrWvZLY
<Kilos> night again
<balloons> mhall119, thanks.. I swore I got booted last time I tried to join
<mhall119> balloons: stop making them write test cases and they'll stop kick/banning you :)
<balloons> ^-^
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> popey: will it be locked to their network http://www.bq.com/es/ubuntu.html
<popey> its not locked to any network
<czajkowski> ohhh nice
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> popey: can you put in a seperate memory card ?
<czajkowski> popey: intergration with G+ can you do hangouts on it ?
<popey> It has an SD card slot
<popey> No hangouts yet.
<czajkowski> bugger
<popey> Sorry, microSD card slot.
<czajkowski> hmm so could get it and just make sure I'm near my tablet or laptop for hangouts or bluejeans for calls
<czajkowski> popey: just got asked by someone - will the docking feature ever happen
<popey> yes
<popey> just not yet
<popey> not finished
<czajkowski> gotcha
<czajkowski> can go and pass that on now
<czajkowski> chromium on ubuntu is a royal pita, for ubuntu on air says format not recognised :(
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, chromium has gone downhill over the last few months, I finally gave up and switch to Firefox and then to Chrome
<mhall119> czajkowski: on the latest images you can actually enable windowed-mode on a phone, so from there it's just a matter of getting video output to a monitor (I'm told Bluetooth mouse/keyboard already works)
<dholbach> hangout works for me in chromium?
<dholbach> I use it all the time
<czajkowski> hangouts yes
<czajkowski> but not via ubuntu on air
<dholbach> bizarre - that worked for me too
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<belkinsa> popey, have you e-mailed UW Mailing-list on how to get involved in Ubuntu Phone Project?
<balloons> belkinsa, how'd the global jam go?
<belkinsa> It went well but I learned some lessons from it.
<balloons> belkinsa, if you have any feedback about the process, or just want to share feel free to mail the list. I'd love for some folks to send along info and share experiences
<belkinsa> I will.  I thought one blogging it though as a Lessons Learned post
<pleia2> perhaps start with the list and then link the list post to the blog? it's really hard to respond to a blog post link on a mailing list
<pleia2> err, link the list post *from* the blog
<belkinsa> Good point.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-11
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> seems the flash sale has started, but I still can't see the option to buy the phone
<dpm> now it's on :)
<dpm> "502 Bad Gateway" on purchase
<czajkowski> bah site is gone down where I want to buy the ubuntu phone
<czajkowski> I've clickced purchase
<czajkowski> and now on the page
<czajkowski> but no way to check out
<MooDoo> is the site that busy?  blimey
<czajkowski> yup
<MooDoo> ps morning
<czajkowski> I've clicked buy
<czajkowski> but not brought to shopping cart
<czajkowski> dpm: does it work for you ?
<dpm> czajkowski, nope :/
<dpm> czajkowski, https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/565420041169272833
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> so I can find the buy button
<czajkowski> just not the follow though :)
<dpm> exactly, same here
<czajkowski> not a good start :(
<popey> dpm: fix it! :D
<popey> czajkowski: its a good start in some ways :)
<czajkowski> well indeed
<czajkowski> only now people are cranky :)
<czajkowski> so cranky isn't always best
<czajkowski> finaklkt got my add to cart button
<czajkowski> and the site crashed
<czajkowski> it's like it's telling me not to buy this phone ;)
<popey> meh
<dpm> seems they're fixing it
<czajkowski> bah train time
<czajkowski> toodles
<MooDoo> later czajkowski
<dpm> aaaand just when I could get in...
<dpm> ... we're out of stock
<MooDoo> bum
<popey> yeah :(
<czajkowski> did they actually have stock to sell
<czajkowski> was on there from 7:45am today till 10 and never got near to a check out
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> will try again now I've seen on your G+ there is another flash sale
<czajkowski> popey: do you know if you need a spanish mobile number to order the phone ?
<popey> you dont
<czajkowski> good to know
<czajkowski> saw one person on G+ mentio n that
<czajkowski> 17 mins and counting
<popey> haha
<popey> 17 mins until their site gets DDoS'ed again
<czajkowski> 9 mins
<czajkowski> 5
<czajkowski> have now put a DnD on my skype and hipchat and blocked a calendar invites for the next 20 mins
<popey> might need 90 mins ㋛
<czajkowski> 3
<czajkowski> popey: nooooo have meetings booked from 3 onwards
<czajkowski> and coffee on couchbase happening later
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> ubuntu.bq.com now directs back to bq.com
<czajkowski> BOUGHT MY UBUNTU PHONE!!!!!!!!
<popey> \o/
<popey> Great success
<popey> I expect you'll be developing couchbase apps soon enough ㋛
<czajkowski> bingo
<czajkowski> can at least I beleive maybe try it with couchbase lite
<czajkowski> and I can go now and pester the team :)
<czajkowski> popey: still on for co-working day tomorrow ?
<popey> maybe. Sophie has been off school sick two days
<popey> I'll either have to stay at home tomorrow or bring her along
<czajkowski> oh you're more than welcome to bring her along
<czajkowski> she has hens and a dog to keep her amused
<czajkowski> and a tv and a fire
<popey> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> your daughter is so polite
<popey> hah
<MooDoo> popey: are you offering baby sitting services, I've two wonderful children i could send your way too ;) lol
<popey> hah
<popey> I'm kinda okay with the ones I have :)
<popey> and I think, technically, czajkowski was offering :)
<MooDoo> well hello there czajkowski  ;)
<czajkowski> MooDoo: ello
<MooDoo> czajkowski: popey might have slipped you're a baby sitting service? lol
<balloons> mhall119, standup time? A quick update on what's going perhaps?
<balloons> For me, I'm still working on the new quality page, I should have something to share today. I added a blocked lane to the scrumboard as well to show blocked tasks
 * mhall119 still isn't used to daily standups
<mhall119> for me I have Sphinx page importing working, but there are some minor cleanups I still need to do (mostly regarding the section anchor &para;), then I need to check that these changes don't break anything with the other importers
<mhall119> balloons: do you know if any of those pages are referenced from any of the API element docs? I'd like to check that links from API element to pages work properly
<balloons> mhall119, there should be references both ways. The narrative certainly links within itself. Let me find some examples, or if you can share what you have I'll check
<mhall119> balloons: everything I have is on my localhost still, sorry
<balloons> mhall119, no worries
<balloons> mhall119, look in troubleshooting and you will see the links you need. The first is under 'using autopilot vis', the second is under 'using print_tree'
<balloons> one links inside the narrative, the other inside the api
<mhall119> thanks balloons, the link to print_tree works, but the one to autopilot vis was stripped, I'll dig into it
<balloons> mhall119, awesome that print_tree works.. that's good!
<mhall119> yeah,half done :)
<czajkowski> hah all the couchbase meet up folks want to see a demo of the Ubuntu phone
<czajkowski> lots of mobile development disucssion and now we're going to play with couchbase on it when we get my phone
<mhall119> czajkowski: is couchdb used for mobile apps (on device)? If so, it would be cool to show how to use it in an Ubuntu app
<czajkowski> mhall119: couchbase not couchdb
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.couchbase.com/couchbase-vs-couchdb
<czajkowski> mhall119: mobile - http://developer.couchbase.com/mobile/
<czajkowski> mhall119: sign up for the monthly newsletter actually goes out tomorrow http://info.couchbase.com/Community-Newsletter-Signup.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-12
<mhall119> czajkowski: thanks, I wasn't aware of that history
<MooDoo> hello all
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<MooDoo> popey: just watching Ubuntu Community Q&A and apparently the sideburns are a source of you power, explains a lot :D
<popey> POWWWWEEERRRR!
<dholbach> :)
<MooDoo> :D
<dholbach> jcastro, I think you might like this: http://codepen.io/kowlor/pen/MYOKRd
<jcastro> dholbach, hah, dude
<jcastro> this is brilliant
<dholbach> yes :)
<mhall119> balloons: if you want a standup today, I got your pages working, including links and images
<mhall119> also have YUIDoc and Cordova doc importers converted
<mhall119> today I'm working on getting everything together so it can run on cron on the server
<balloons> mhall119, noted. can I see it?
<mhall119> balloons: not yet, still on localhost, the next steps will involve getting it in the charm, so it'll be on canonistack soon-ish
<mhall119> maybe today
<balloons> awesome!
<balloons> dholbach, do you have any thoughts about how askubuntu questions might be integrated into the app. Shall we simply plan to link out generically to the site, or do you want to embed them somehow?
<dholbach> for now I would just copy good content from there
<dholbach> that'd make it available offline as well
<balloons> dholbach, I ask because Julia is working to add the content she is creating as questions. I thought I would borrow / help generate it with her, but it would mean we're placing it in 2 different places
<dholbach> I don't know how else we could do it best...
<balloons> I feel we should decide on a small baseline we want to have local and offline, and move everything else into askubuntu.. but I'm open to other thoughts and ideas; not sold on it
<mhall119> dpm: by the way, I looked into adding page-body searching in addition to page-title, but it's going to be far more difficult than I thought, due to the fact that a page's content is actually in many different plugins, in many different placeholders
<mhall119> we'll have to get Haystack if we want full-page searches
<dpm> mhall119, ah, bummer, but thanks for looking. I think this is something we'll have to put in the backlog for the future, then
<dholbach> dpm, hugs!
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> popey: is a fecker
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, happy Friday :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> and the same to you! :)
<MooDoo> morning all :D
<dholbach> dpm,  the stuff I mentioned yesterday during our call is good to go for the plan objectives? or should I wait with entering those?
<dpm> dholbach, they sounded good to me, but you already entered, didn't you? At least I think I saw them yesterday
<dpm> entered *them
<dholbach> dpm, in the web interface there's also "Progression Plans"
<dholbach> or is that something different?
<dpm> ah, let me look at it, but I think they're not due for today
<dholbach> ahhhhhhh good
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, popey
<czajkowski> happy Friday everyone!
<popey> not a happy friday here
<popey> http://imgur.com/80LcmgV
<dholbach> damn :-/
<czajkowski> popey: oh dear :(
<czajkowski> the dog is rather crazy today, lot more active and currently patroling the house and barking at the window with people walking by
<czajkowski> crazy pug
<elfy> I assume there's no surprise involved there :)
<czajkowski> he was very quiet yesterday
<czajkowski> as was in doggy day care twice this week as I was in London.  they've lots of new equipment
<elfy> :)
<popey> you say he was quiet...
<popey> he was snoring away most of the day
<elfy> lol
<czajkowski> see quiet as a pug :)
<dpm> might have scared of popey
<dpm> *been scared of
<dholbach> ... and his sideburns of power
<czajkowski> lol#
<elfy> should be ## - one for each side of his face :p
<knome> #o.o#
<balloons> morning morning
<elfy> afternoon balloons
<balloons> friday is here. lovely isn't it?
<knome> friday the 13th :P
<balloons> oO
<knome> balloons, you superstitious?
<balloons> no
<knome> me neither
<silverlion> aloha folks
<balloons> howdy silverlion
<silverlion> balloons: I'm sorry to disappoint you ;) but I'm not going to hurt my self ... (howdy == hau di == hurt yourself in german ;))
<balloons> silverlion, slang?
<balloons> and.. interesting!
<silverlion> balloons: yes it's dialect of the bavarian aria
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend!
<czajkowski> dholbach: have fun
<balloons> mhall119, so I guess we should have the last sprint standup. For me, I have a prototype quality page up, awaiting links to the new autopilot documentation. Are any of your other tasks completed?
<mhall119> balloons: importers are all done, I'm working on the auto-update part, which is slowed down for lack of packages (or information on packages) containing the documentation
<elfy> funny to see you *working* when it's night time :D
<balloons> mhall119, ack
<mhall119> elfy: not nightime for us yet
<elfy> mhall119: D
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-14
<jono> jcastro, around?
<mhall119> yo jono, how's that Bq?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'm getting mine soon :p
<silverlion> happy valentines day to all the couples here ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-02-15
<lion{at}work> o/ good $daytime eveybody!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<MooDoo> :)
<popey> stupid networking
<popey> morning all
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<_Sponge> Morning dholbach .
<dholbach> hey _Sponge
 * _Sponge is freeling Woolly today :)
<_Sponge> too much Austrian beer IMHO.
<MooDoo> or you're getting friendly with sheep ;)
 * _Sponge isn't from Wal;es, thank-you
 * _Sponge is looking at tomorrows Order paper .. http://tinyurl.com/ClaareObbyrTynwald
<_Sponge> Looks like we're getting a Credit Union, by this time next Tourist Trophy season (July)
<_Sponge> (2017)
<jose> dpm: ping
<dpm> jose, pong, hablamos en ~2 en hangout?
<jose> dpm: listo!
<dpm> dholbach, will be a min
<dholbach> sure
<_Sponge> jose, There's something a_miss with http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jose> _Sponge: which is...?
<popey> the video was removed
<popey> probably they re-started it
<_Sponge> the video has been removed by the userr.
<popey> so the link is wrong
<jose> jcastro, I'm looking at you...
<jose> I'll try to fix it, unless popey you're in now
<popey> I am not
<popey> I'll leave well alone  😃
<popey> I break wordpress whenever I go near it ㋛
<jose> _Sponge: should be fixed now, thanks for the pointer
<_Sponge> Ok np. Just like to see things moving_along smoothly.
<_Sponge> jose, not sure what "&nbsp" at the top of the screen, but I 'll leave it upto you.
<jose> it's supposed to be a line break somewhere
<dpm> jose, en 45 minutos te va bien hacer un hangout? Cuando dije ~2 no me fijé que no añadí "horas" :)
<jose> dpm: yep! no hay problema.
<dpm> ok, perfecto
<dpm> popey, on the discussion of dekko... did ota 9.5 get released in the end?
<popey> not yet
<dpm> is there a date?
<popey> A stable date? Not that I've seen.
<dpm> ok, thanks
<_Sponge> popey, I wonder if the Conergence phone wud fair well here https://t.co/9oWuqEXjAC
<_Sponge> sorry for the bad link .. http://ift.tt/1RFbg0V
<popey> _Sponge: will pass on to design, thanks
<_Sponge> np.
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-16
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<popey> morning
<popey> dholbach: shall you and I do the Q&A today?
<czajkowski> how is everyone ?
<popey> great, but cold
<dholbach> hey popey - sure why not?
<popey> I can think of no good reason!
<dholbach> :)
<popey> dholbach: okay, created the event and updated the site
<dholbach> <3
<popey> we're mega-early prepared for once  😃
<popey> \o/ RPI2 just arrived for snappy playing
<_Sponge> It may be a good idea to tweet earlier about the ~hangout, just saying.
<popey> eh?
<popey> oh, yeah, we will
<popey> people have short memories though :)
<_Sponge> For I see you are winning :-)
<mhall119> popey: dholbach: I'm past due for being on the hangout, I'd be happy to swap with one of you if you'd like
<dholbach> sure, that wfm too
<dpm> mhall119, balloons, team call?
<_Sponge> 50 minutes to-go :)
<popey> mhall119: dholbach I'll start the hangout, just moving to my desk
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: is there a guest lined up for today?
<dholbach> I'm taking a quick break, see you in a bit
<dholbach> mhall119, the 3 of us - that's unusual enough :-P
<balloons> ping jose
<jose> balloons: pong
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow :-)
<pleia2> jcastro: re: discourse, so as far as I can tell, you have a couple options for "notifications"
<pleia2> jcastro: first is you can "subscribe" in the web UI, so when you go to a category, you will see a visual indication that there are new threads (not useful for me, I don't use the web UI)
<pleia2> jcastro: or you can go into your global preferences and "Send me an email for every new post (unless I mute the topic or category)" which sends you EVERYTHING, subscribed or not, unless, as it says, you specifically mute the topic
<knome> unless the ubuntu wiki gets any faster, i will tell all teams to move away from it :|
<knome> sigh
<pleia2> if there's a way to just subscribe to a single category by email, it makes discourse a bit meh for me
<wxl> i have yet to hear anyone say they love our wiki
<knome> well i love our wiki
<knome> that is, the xubuntu wiki...
<popey> dpm: maybe a GSoC project to move our wiki to something better? :)
<popey> ^
<wxl> YES popey dpm PLEASE
<pleia2> knome: we could float the idea of a migration to mediawiki again, the migration wouldn't be pretty, but it scales better
<pleia2> might help all the brains
<popey> would love that
 * dpm hears popey and wxl volunteering....
<popey> Sure.
<wxl> absolutely!
<knome> i'm afraid of the level of cooperation the IS is giving
<pleia2> knome: canonical folks can escalate internally ;)
<wxl> i bet we could easily get a TEAM of people to handle that GSoC idea
<popey> yeah, totally
<popey> I know jcastro would be up for that
<popey> I recon we could get a crack team on it
<pleia2> it's currently a nightmare for community, and help.ubuntu.com/community is STILL locked down, going on 2 months now
<popey> GSoC or not
<knome> pleia2, i have heard that before, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :)
<wxl> indeed
<pleia2> so both wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community would likely want this treatment
<popey> +1
<jcastro> I don't have time to fix the wiki
<jcastro> I just don't use it
<knome> pleia2, except that several people in the docs team think that the community wiki would just die
<knome> jcastro, neither do many people in the community - because it's so slow
<pleia2> knome: the docs people who hang around IRC, not the ones who are active contributors for it
<knome> pleia2, yeah, true
<jcastro> knome: I agree
<pleia2> knome: they are very distinct groups, and we're not serving the editors right now
<knome> totally
<wxl> besides, that's just speculation
<knome> i don't think the community wiki should die, but it should definitely get some love
<pleia2> anyway, if we propose it as a GSoC project, we would have to confirm buy-in from Canonical IS first
<pleia2> I think we all know how frustrating it is to write a change and see it sit for 2 years
<wxl> that's true
<wxl> i think we're more likely to get it done with GSoC tho
<knome> it would probably need an ack from the design team too, because i'd imagine they would want it to have some kind of official looks for it
<pleia2> knome: yeah, good point
<wxl> popey: as a member of the team behind our google thingys, could you check with canonical on the feasibility of implementing such a project?
<knome> unless they are willing to let the GSoC students handle the visual side too
<popey> wxl: i can certainly ask the right people
<popey> can't guarantee the answers we'll get
<popey> knome: i think the design should just follow our existing sites for consistency
<popey> <- not a designer
<popey> it's not like design have been knocking down our doors to redesign wiki.ubuntu.com for the last 5 years
<knome> popey, the thing is, a mediawiki theme is something completely different than a moinmoin theme, or any of the other themes
<popey> sure.
<popey> It's basically $work that someone needs to do
<knome> popey, sure, many people can imitate the looks, but i'm pretty sure the design team has some say to this
<popey> someone versed in theming mediawiki sites
<knome> of course
<popey> yeah, it's one of the many things to consider on a project this size ㋛
<knome> well, not necessarily, but if the design team wants their framework to be used, the one that implements the mediawiki theme has to be able to work with that
<knome> i'm saying all this because i know it's not a small task.
<popey> sure.
<popey> While we're on the subject of shutting things down.
<popey> Any objection to mothballing the ubuntu-classroom lists?
<popey> they haven't had any traffic for ages.
<pleia2> I think ubuntu-classroom is done
<pleia2> if we could keep archives, that would be great
<popey> "done" as in already shutdown?
<popey> or "done" as in "not needed / expired"?
<pleia2> not needed anymore
<popey> ok
<popey> had to remove 150 odd spam mails from it this week
<pleia2> and that was less than a month's worth of spam, I last cleared it out around the end of january
<pleia2> anyway, I just went ahead and added a banner to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom menu saying the project is retired
<pleia2> sad day
<jose> :(
<jose> I'm happy it did serve its purpose during a good while, though.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it had a good run :)
<jose> hehe, I remember running to a starbucks to give a session because my home internet was down :D
<popey> :)
<popey> I remember staring at the screen as I pasted line after line thinking "too quick?" "too slow? "Do you think they can read this?"
<popey> being really very deliberate about what I copy/paste
<jose> hehehe
<jose> it was my second project ever in the community, after launchpad answers
<jcastro> pleia2: popey: do we know if importing from moin to mediawiki requires access to the moin server?
<jcastro> or is it like "point to these two urls, slurp from one, push to the other."
<pleia2> it probably requires a dump of the back end content, which I imagine is stored in a database or series of files or something
<jcastro> it's not
<jcastro> moin is all files
<pleia2> nice
<jcastro> no database
<jcastro> that's why it's so slow
<pleia2> so access to those files then
<jcastro> we could
<pleia2> there's no way slurping would work
<jcastro> I was thinking from an ease-of-process perspective
<pleia2> we can barely load one page these days ;)
<jcastro> basically, if you don't need IS to get you access to gigs of files and do an import it could save a ton of time
<pleia2> there's no other way to have access to all the files, their caching protections prevent bots, and I fear we'd simply lose too much
<pleia2> lots of timeouts, etc
<jcastro> ah, right
<jcastro> well, I have a call with elmo next thursday, if there's an RT I can bring it up
<jcastro> iirc last time it was just a matter of resourcing
<jcastro> it's not like anyone love the current wiki and wants to keep it around
<pleia2> it still has lots of great content and people *want* to use it, but the slowness, timeouts and other issues make that difficult
<pleia2> the xubuntu team just stood up its own wiki
<jcastro> right, I don't think anyone is complaining about the content itself
<pleia2> I don't think there's an existing RT ticket saying "migrate to something else"
<jcastro> popey and I have talked about just getting into trouble and firing up an unofficial one and then seeing what happens
<jose> if there's general approval, I'd be happy to open a ticket to move it to mediawiki
<jose> even better, mediawiki is already charmed, which makes it easier to get it deployed on is servers
<pleia2> but yeah, definitely a resources things, but my hope is that after this switch much of the pain is reduced in maintenance, plus the community is happy \o/
<jcastro> it would literally take us like 10 minutes to fire one up on a public cloud
<jose> should I send an email to ubuntu-community-team?
<jose> yep, yep
<jcastro> I'd just file the RT
<jose> well, I'd like to hear what others say, though I expect a lot of 'yes please'
<jcastro> "all in favor of keeping shitty software that makes people quit the project, say aye!"
<jose> I'll send an email and open an RT later
<jose> jcastro, mind if I send you the RT# later?
<jcastro> actually, the hard part would be SSO and stuff
<jose> right
<jcastro> I don't care when you file it, I've waited like 12 years, what's a few more hours ...
<jose> lol
<pleia2> jose: we'll need to tell the ubuntu-doc team too
<jose> pleia2: ubuntu-doc@l.u.c/
<jose> ?
<popey> I know when I spoke to dpm at SCaLE about this he was keen not to just jump to MediaWiki, but to evaluate the options
<popey> Just saying that before someone does stuff and he gets cross
<pleia2> jose: yeah, just make sure you're subscribed so it doesn't get stuck in the queue
<popey> Not that i've ever seen dpm cross :)
<jose> pleia2: yup yup
<jose> popey: I'm writing an email to ask first :)
<popey> wise  😃
<jcastro> all I want to do is watch the rm -fR
<jose> lol
 * popey wonders if this would be "solved" by "just" keeping all of the wiki (attachments aside) in RAM :)
<popey> as it's all "just" files
<popey> I mean, surely nobody has actually just looked at what the performance bottleneck is?
<pleia2> and timing won't be a surprise, I just sent this email yesterday ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2016-February/019713.html
<jcastro> it's the filesystem
<jcastro> I remember when this happened
<jcastro> we hit an ext4 limit
<popey> I imagine the wiki is basically these guys http://i.imgur.com/UG8wcJo.gifv
<jcastro> it's one text file per page
<jcastro> or sorry it was ext2 at the time:
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moin/+bug/217191
<popey> hehe, i remember that, that was fun
<pleia2> jcastro: btw, SSO shouldn't be a problem, the openstack wiki already uses mediawiki+launchpad/ubuntu SSO
<jcastro> oh rock and roll, that's awesome
<jose> ok, email sent
<jcastro> I wish mediawiki did native markdown
<jcastro> that would be so epic
<wxl> jcastro: i haven't touched it yet but it seems like the plugins i've seen for markdown look like they'd work pretty well
<jcastro> pleia2: it's my understanding you can subscribe to a label and just get emails for that label
<pleia2> jcastro: is a label different than a category? x_x
<jcastro> sorry, I meant category
<pleia2> so I'm subscribed to "Cloud and Server" as "Watching" but it doesn't send me emails
<jcastro> I am not sure if we're set up for mails
<pleia2> it just gives me a visual indicator in the interface when I go to that category
<jcastro> I don't get any mails from the ubuntu one, I do get them from other discourse instances
<pleia2> the global setting for "Send me an email for every new post (unless I mute the topic or category)" works, but that's too many emails
<jcastro> apparently the mozillians have it set up so a user can do mail only if they want
<pleia2> well, today it's not too many emails, since the site isn't active, but I don't want to have to manually unsubscribe from categories
<pleia2> I've gotten 3 notifications in a couple days with that setting on
<jcastro> that's not how it works
<jcastro> I think you sub to each category like you would sign up for a mailing list.
<pleia2> is our site kept updated? I can't figure out how to do that
<jcastro> "Tracking" is what I use
<jcastro> that's like, topic mails instead of every single mail
<pleia2> ok, I'll try that
<jcastro> so click on a category
<jcastro> then it's the orange dropdown on the right, top of the page but not the header
<pleia2> yeah, that's where I set "Watching" before
<pleia2> so to get emails, it's "Tracking"?
<knome> jcastro, sounds easy...
<jcastro> pleia2: there's also mail settings on your settings page
<pleia2> ok, I turned off my global "get all the alerts" setting, we'll see if this works
<jcastro> knome: it's still much easier than say ... mailman
<pleia2> jcastro: yep, that's where the "Send me an email for every new post (unless I mute the topic or category)" setting lives
<knome> jcastro, i disagree; once you have registered, you will have mails for that list, period :)
<jcastro> well, you guys are the ones using emails
<jcastro> of course the experience is going to suck. :)
 * popey covers mailman's ears so it doesn't hear the words from the bad man!
<knome> and just to show something, it's possible to make the mailman front page look easier to comprehend, a la https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<jcastro> jose: lol +2 already to keep moinmoin
<svij> every time I touch wiki.ubuntu.com, I'm all like: https://i.imgflip.com/zb213.jpg
<popey> :)
<svij> stupic IRC, can't even embed memes!
 * svij goes over to mattermost/slack/… ;)
<pleia2> IRC saves us from the memes once again <3
<svij> hehe
<knome> hooray for no-nonsense!
<svij> pleia2: btw, do you edit the UWN completely in the wiki?
<svij> I'm one of the "lucky" guys who do the german version of the UWN and we use etherpad mostly, so more people can contribute (and chat) on the same time.
<pleia2> svij: no, we start out in a google doc for most of the week, final copy sunday night and any small additional edits are done in the wiki
<svij> ah okay
<pleia2> we couldn't find an etherpad that was reliable enough for international collaboration
<pleia2> google docs, sadly, just works better for us
<svij> we use http://publishwith.me/ that seems to work on mondays.
<svij> but yes, we didn't have luck with other etherpad hostings
<svij> but we have one thing in common (sadly): not that many people contribute … (2 or 3 mostly)
<popey> We (podcast) have recently switched back to... (shock) Gobby!
<popey> It's much better than it was previously.
<svij> oh gobby
<popey> We even have it setup to export out all the gobby docs every 90s to a webserver, with some styling. Works a treat.
<svij> the good old days with gobby… :D
<pleia2> for UWN we needed a non-client solution, need to make it as easy as possible for people to write summaries (even then, it's a struggle)
<pleia2> "point web browser here, write, thx"
<svij> that's why we moved away from gobby
<knome> pleia2, you should write an irc bot that accepts submissions
 * knome hides
<pleia2> knome: just what we need, yet another submission tool that no one uses
<knome> pleia2, nooo, everybody would use it [:
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/ddWU6 check that out!
<popey> It's like a wiki!
<svij> gobby is a web-thing now?
<popey> edit in gobby, nice and fast, get web pages out automagically, markdown -> html
<popey> no
<svij> ah
<pleia2> it needs to be real time
<popey> true, we have it spit out 90s, but it can be faster :)
<pleia2> anyway, google docs works fine for us, nothing to solve here
<popey> sure :)
<pleia2> the pain just comes when I have to copy things over to the wiki at the end of our cycle
<svij> the only bad thing about etherpad is, that it doesn't have any code-syntax-highlighting (+ it's our own special syntax)
<pleia2> sunday night, aaaarrggh
<knome> wut?
<knome> (btw, HOORAY TEAM REPORTS!)
<knome> (since we are making everybody feel sad already..)
<popey> haha
<svij> team reports? Did I miss something here?
<knome> the xubuntu team did those conscientiosly for a long time (thanks pleia2!) but because nobody else did them....
<knome> besides, we have our own work item tracker now which creates a timeline of completed work items automatically
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-17
<_Sponge> Bonjour tout le monde !
<MooDoo> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<popey> dholbach: I appreciate the help with snappy yesterday, I carried on working during the evening on it, and nailed down exactly the specific libraries and perl modules it needed
<popey> dholbach: I uploaded it to the store, so it's now sat in review :) https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4540/rev/1/
<popey> Was quite enjoyable once I got into the rhythm of making the snap
 * popey relocates to czajkowski co-working space :)
<popey> o/
<dholbach> popey, awesome :-D
<czajkowski> yay
<davidcalle> popey: what have you snapped?
<dholbach> cowsay :)
<davidcalle> :)
<MooDoo> hehe I just showed that to a friend, also cowthink :)
<popey> davidcalle: ya, cowsay and cowthink :)
<popey> arrrgh, power connector has failed on my laptop
<popey> dholbach: did you venture into your laptop with a soldering iron at some point?
<dholbach> popey, I luckily never had to
<dholbach> popey, on the x220 I could exchange the power thing easily - I didn't have to solder
<popey> oh
<popey> mine, i have to hold the power cable to one side, I suspect it's come away inside from the board
<dholbach> it takes a bit to disassemble everything, but it was quite easy to do
<popey> might have to bust it open over lunch
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> dpm, one thing we didn't discuss (which was what I wanted to discuss originally...) was if we could interest the webteam in updating the style for text layout to be a bit more modern (like in the juju docs we looked at) or if we could add some overrides
<dpm> dholbach, good point. I think the easiest thing would be to create a design brief for the web team to kickstart that. That's what they use to schedule their work.
<dholbach> dpm, so no preliminary discussion with Peter?
<dpm> dholbach, I already discussed it over e-mail a few months ago. Ultimately they end up asking for a design brief, so I would definitely have a call with Peter, but I think this time around I'd suggest to have the design brief in place before the call
<dholbach> ok, I see
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> lunch time :)
<czajkowski> dpm: got a moment for a quick pm ?
<dpm> czajkowski, back from lunch, sure
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> hey does this new meizu pro 5 work in the us?
<mhall119> jcastro: the MX4 did, so maybe?
<jcastro> iirc the MX4 didn't do 4G/LTE
<jcastro> "Meizu has no FCC certification in the USA and do not sell any of its devices directly to the USA. American buyers are unlikely to get stable 4G r even 3G) speeds."
 * jcastro shakes fist in popey's general direction
<popey> Blame your silly anti-competitive legislature my friend :)
<czajkowski> popey: arrives over, feed him get suggested I upgrade
<czajkowski> now waiting on upgrade to complete
<czajkowski> do the needful!
<mhall119> jcastro: tedg told me that his MX4 worked fine, on 3g and 4g I think
<balloons> it works with 3g + hspa
 * davidcalle quickly grabs a coffee and join the call in 2m
<balloons> no LTE.. so it's really the same as most older phones who don't have lte radios anyway
<balloons> with the prevelance of LTE now, it's a bigger deal though.  All new devices have support
<svij> dpm: RE: UbuCon Europe: we could do another call between 29.02. and 02.03
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! have a good one! :-)
<dpm> svij, sorry, we were on the team call. I'll put something in the calendar then, thanks!
<wxl> pleia2: can you change fridge.u.c to point lubuntu at lubuntu.me? i don't mind going to the wiki, but it seems all the other links refer to websites.
<jose> ?
<wxl> jose: ubuntu flavors in the side bar
<jose> let me see what I can do
<pleia2> jose: you want to update under Links
<jose> pleia2: thanks for the pointer! was looking around.
<jose> wxl: should be all set now
<wxl> thank you everyone :)
<knome> jose, since you are there, please remove the www. from xubuntu
<wxl> and also..
<jose> knome: let's take a look...
<wxl> kidding :)
<wxl> i have another change i want to make on the wiki, but..
<pleia2> jose: yeah, everything was moved around when they had to redistribute access (old links setup was admin only, and we're no longer admins)
 * wxl ducks
<jose> wxl: speak up now!
<jose> pleia2: yup. also, will look through the comments now
<wxl> jose: kidding, kidding. don't worry about it. unless you can make the wiki mutable :)
<jose> wxl: >.>
<pleia2> jose: thanks :)
<pleia2> jose: it's been a while
<wxl> does anyone know if we're going to be mutable by thursday? (14.04.4 point release)
<jose> pleia2: no prob! have some time now :)
<jose> knome: should be all set now, can you please double check?
<wxl> and by thursday i mean tomorrow.
<jose> wxl: most likely, yes.
<knome> jose, i believe i'm hitting caching
<wxl> thx jose
<pleia2> hope so
<jose> knome: ctrl+f5?
<knome> ctrl+shift+R
<jose> wxl: no prob :)
<knome> still says www.
<pleia2> it's updated, just heavy caching
<knome> yeah
<mhall119> pleia2: do you have an rt# handy for getting access to the help wiki back?
<pleia2> mhall119: 27950
<knome> what about an/the EditorGroup for wiki.ubuntu.com?
<knome> should we list people who should be in such?
<wxl> isn't it dependent on successful SSO login, knome?
<pleia2> for clarity of everyone:
<pleia2> help.ubuntu.com/community/ wiki has the AdminGroup and and EditorGroup, both are adminish-level but EditorGroup has helped us survive the lockdown from early January
<knome> wxl, no, EditorGroup means a specific group of people who have the editing rights even when the wiki is in lcokdown
<pleia2> both groups there have community members
<wxl> oh i see what you mean
<pleia2> wiki.ubuntu.com only has an AdminGroup AFAICT and that's Canonical-only I think, community members have no access to editing right now
<wxl> as a temporary solution
<wxl> because it would be nice to get through this freaking point release!!!
<knome> temporary, and the editors have some extra powers too
<pleia2> for help.ubuntu.com/community/ we have also proposed a ContributorGroup of known contributors in the community (not Admin or Editor) who are allowed access even during lockdown times
<pleia2> without having to give them any admin powers
<knome> is there any blocker for having the same EditorGroup for both wikis?
<wxl> if that's an option, i'd really like to see that implemented asap
<pleia2> I don't know if there is a political reason for not allowing community members access to wiki.u.c
<wxl> release folks really need it
<pleia2> but syncing them up would be good
<knome> should we just ask about this on #canonical-sysadmin
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> Oh! Happy Birthday dpm !
<dpm> thanks :)
<dholbach> arg.... hexchat didn't make it obvious that I wasn't connected...
<dholbach> so here again:
<dholbach> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, dpm! :-)
<davidcalle> Happy birthday dpm !
<svij> oh, alles gute zum Geburstag dpm ! :)
<dpm> thanks all
<dpm> danke svij ;)
<popey> :)
<willcooke> happy birthday dpm!
<dpm> thanks willcooke :)
<popey> filed an RT 88948 because the wiki is getting spammed again
<popey> which is the RT for help.ubuntu.com/community being read-only?
<jose> happy birthday, dpm!
<jose> popey: got that number? I'll look it up foe you otherwise
<popey> no
<jose> rt.ubuntu.com#27950
<czajkowski> .c
<czajkowski> popey: little one like all the stickers?
<jose> popey: was that rt on rt.admin.c.c?
<popey> czajkowski: yeah, and the sweets! thank you!
<popey> One bag of sweets went to ballet with sophie and her friend
<popey> jose: I dunno, I'm asking you guys
<dpm> gracias jose
<jose> popey: you said you filed an rt
<jose> and gave #88948
<popey> I filed one for the wiki being spammed _today_
<popey> I'm asking about the RT for the other wiki being read-only
<jose> yeah, was asking where that one you created was
<popey> doesn't matter, it's solved now
<mhall119> dpm: I'm joing in late, but Happy Birthday :)
<popey> ok jose https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=27950 got it
<jose> yep, that's the one I was mentioning
<popey> thanks
 * popey pokes is
<dpm> thanks mhall! :)
<dpm> mhall119, that is :)
<popey> pleia2: is my understanding correct that essentially you'd like h.u.c/c to be flipped to not read-only, but longer term there have been other suggestions for how it could be made less-spam-attack-vectory
<popey> (despite there being very few attacks)
<popey> pleia2: been chatting to IS, trying to push it along.
<jono> dpm, are we still on for a call in 5mins?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, wicked
<jono> dpm, just lob me a hangout link when you are ready
<dpm> wrapping up an e-mail and ready in a minute
<pleia2> popey: the documentation team has been cut off at the knees since h.u.c/c was made read only in January, RT 27950 has some details and proposals, including the addition of a non-admin ContributorGroup that can still edit when the wiki is locked down (currently only Editor and Admin can, and it's a lot of pressure on those two teams, we're accepting wiki page changes on the mailing list as diffs...)
<pleia2> a ContributorGroup would get us to limping, since we could add our regular, known contributors easily
<pleia2> but obviously a long term spam solution is needed, otherwise it's not a wiki anymore, there are a fair amount of drive by edits that we'd hate to lose
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone :)
<pleia2> conflating recent spam problems and the long term wiki performance problems, aahhh /o\
<mhall119> pleia2: where?
<pleia2> ubuntu-doc list
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2016-February/019731.html and I replied https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2016-February/019733.html
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<popey> Good morning
<davidcalle> Good morning :)
<svij> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> weehee, only 4 hours till the GSOC applications period closes!
<MooDoo> :)
<dpm> jose wohoo! :)
<dpm> balloons, it seems alex-abreu in ubuntu-webapps is interested in becoming a mentor
<dpm> you might want to ping him if he didn't ping you already
<balloons> will do, thank you
<dpm> ah, it seems jose is onto it now :)
<balloons> dpm and popey, did you guys manage to have a glance at the doc??
<dpm> balloons, ah, I saw the link this morning but didn't have the chance to. I've got time now, so opening it
<popey> doc?
<popey> link me pls
<dpm> "Community Core apps QA"
<popey> jcastro: if someone wants to join slack but doesn't have an @ubuntu address, how can we invite them?
<jcastro> You can send them an invite from the UI iirc
<jcastro> by the "Ubuntu" top left there is a down arrow
<jcastro> click "Invite people"
<popey> ah
<dholbach> all right my friends... I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<balloons> so conceptually is are you on board popey and dpm? If so, we can do the cleanups on the doc and update the workflow image. But I'd like to get started on the actual work today too :-)
<popey> balloons: dpm i just hit "resolv" on one of dpm's comments by mistake, sorry
<popey> I have _no_ idea how to get it back
<popey> found it!  😃
<dpm> I'm sure it was one involving a work item for you :)
<balloons> :-0
<dpm> balloons, +1
<popey> hehe
<popey> +1 from me too balloons
<popey> thank you for pulling this together
<popey> Be aware I'll be afk most of next week (Embedded World in .de) and I don't know what my connectivity will be like, but I'll have telegram, and get notifications when people ping me on IRC.
<balloons> brillant. So I'll finish it up and start hacking away
<dpm> balloons, although I've just added a comment that might mean a bit more of work, but perhaps it's more on the "cleanup doc" department
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-02-20
<_Sponge> Hiya jono
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-17
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-18
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> oops
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-02-19
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-12
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<popey> czajkowski: pong!
<popey> Hows tricks?
<czajkowski> popey: trick eh :)
<czajkowski> popey: I seem to be an admin on the Ubuntu loco team page on facebook
<czajkowski> I probably shouldn't be that any more
<czajkowski> never realised
<popey> hehe, okay
<popey> could you maybe mail the cc and let them know?
<czajkowski> sure sure
<popey> I think they should maybe do an audit of those fb groups?
<czajkowski> I also dont know even how to remove myself as an admin
<czajkowski> popey: any idea how I update my blog on planet ubuntu  I can see how to remove nad then add but no amend:/
<popey> I think it's just a case of using bzr to grab the planet config locally, then ninja edit the ini file to replace the old url with a new one, and then bzr commit and bzr push
<popey> I don't think there's much more to it than that
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<czajkowski> no idea what I did wrong followed all of the steps
<czajkowski> :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-14
<ahoneybun> wxl, where do I need to be for the meeting?
<wxl> ahoneybun: #ubuntu-communitycouncil in 30 mins
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-15
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-02-16
<clivejo> Hi, am am looking for information on how Ubuntu Member's should interact with people outside the project, i.e what are the red lines
<pleia2> the Code of Conduct outlines behavior whenever anyone "represents the project officially or informally, claims affiliation with the project, or participates directly" https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<clivejo> it has recently come to my attention that the project lead of the Solus Project actually had to quit a Telegram channel due to the behaviour of persons known to be Ubuntu Members
<pleia2> I suggest bringing this up with the community council: community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> it's a private list, they handle this sort of thing
<clivejo> I have not witnessed the behaviour directly, but heard about it
<clivejo> pleia2: my email writing skills are not very strong, therefore I will not email the list.  There are members currently in the channel list who may have been witness to what was said and are better able to judge.
<pleia2> alright, just letting you know the official escalation process :)
<clivejo> pleia2: no problem
<tsimonq2> I would consider the issue with Solus dealt with, and talking to the UCC would be unnecessary.
